# Irish Boys Return Of The Inferno With The Spectra 180's



## irishboy (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome back to my INFERNO! its summer time again and the room temps are in the 100-110F, i know its hot trust me but i am going to try to pull it off this time with some Mendo Afgoo clones. last summer i pulled it off in this heat and the start of this years summer i chopped my Casey Jones. As of right now the score is 1:1 Irish Boy vs mother natures heat. hoping to pull ahead with a 2:1 on this grow. 
as most of you already know i am a led grower and been on for many years. on this grow i will be using the new 2011 GLH spectra 180's. its not going to be a fair run because of my hot summer temps, and no i cant run a A/C.lol

i am a Medical Card Holder, with a prescription from a doctor to grow cannabis for my Medical Conditions. 

i will be using 4 Mendo Afgoo clones

the 2011 v2 spectra 180's from http://www.growledhydro.com/

Sun Shine#4 soiless mix

3gal Geo pots

a mix of nutes with Dyna Gro being the base nute

temps are going to be as bad as it gets so wish me luck guys. 

i just got these clones today and their very healthy, they had a long car ride and dealt with stress, i also haven't transplanted them yet their in the hated 6pack RW cubes so i have to cut them apart. 

guys enjoy the show and lets hope this summer grow turns out better?


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Aug 21, 2011)

Subbed Sir! Good choice on the Dyna Gro! Thats my base of choice as well.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 21, 2011)

those things are lookin sexy bro im subbed up for sure.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

PuffPuffPassed said:


> Subbed Sir! Good choice on the Dyna Gro! Thats my base of choice as well.


 welcome bro. ya i like dyna gro and how complete it is.


curly604 said:


> those things are lookin sexy bro im subbed up for sure.


welcome bro. i am very happy with how they look. just hope they can handle the high heat their gonna get? i dont know too much about this strain just hope it dose well with my temps.


----------



## fartman (Aug 22, 2011)

subd wouldnt miss it,and good luck buddy!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck casey jones!


----------



## kckid816 (Aug 22, 2011)

subd to this one. fuck the heat.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 22, 2011)

all right!!! sub'd up for this one!!! by the time they are ready for flower, summer will be over. what time of the year does it start to cool down where your at?

you also mentioned that your new containers are washable.... do they suggest washing them before you use them, in case there is anything from mfg to leach in the soil?


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

fartman said:


> subd wouldnt miss it,and good luck buddy!!


 thanks buddy


Shwagbag said:


> Fuck casey jones!


 ya Fuck Casey its just not meant for me...


kckid816 said:


> subd to this one. fuck the heat.


 ya that heat really gets too me


stoneyluv said:


> all right!!! sub'd up for this one!!! by the time they are ready for flower, summer will be over. what time of the year does it start to cool down where your at?
> 
> you also mentioned that your new containers are washable.... do they suggest washing them before you use them, in case there is anything from mfg to leach in the soil?


welcome buddy, it starts to cool down mid-Oct.. i only flower for 3 weeks or so. i am planing on keeping this one short and fast to stock up on meds. looking at the size of the fan leaves i do not think i will LST ther might make things too dense?

thats a great question about washing before? i never heard anything and i am not going to.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 22, 2011)

yo irish you've sent stuff back to mike what do i got to do? i got a 290 in the mail but need to send it back do i contact him and work out how to ship it back and shit i guess?


----------



## fartman (Aug 22, 2011)

yes email or call him ,wuts up with yer light,dude seems squrrely


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

curly604 said:


> yo irish you've sent stuff back to mike what do i got to do? i got a 290 in the mail but need to send it back do i contact him and work out how to ship it back and shit i guess?





fartman said:


> yes email or call him ,wuts up with yer light,dude seems squrrely


i just get in contact with him and he e-mails me a label and i print up a shipping label and ship it out.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Got my Geo pots in today.. gonna transplant the girls in a about a 50/50 sunshine#4/perlite. then i will feed them some seaweed with humic acid and mykos. 

the pots i have a the 3gal geo pots. i was looking at their older fan leaves and notice they were pretty fat Indica style, so i dont think i will LST this run because i dont want a very dense light blocking canopy. i also am planing on flowering them kinda short like around 12" because i want to try to knock this grow out and get my meds and by then it should start cooling down for my next run. i am mainly after quality not quantity.. i just want to grow some fire buds in the summer heat, so for this reason i will be feeding organics also to help with this. Dyna grow will still be my base nute then next feeding it will be just organics and so on.. . last night i fed them some seaweed and bio root


----------



## fartman (Aug 22, 2011)

wut height should i keep my 290 from canopy bro?


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

fartman said:


> wut height should i keep my 290 from canopy bro?


not sure never used them. i would start out around 30 something inches and work it down slowly to 26" and leave it their if it was me. every grow room and strain is different


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 22, 2011)

irishboy said:


> not sure never used them. i would start out around 30 something inches and work it down slowly to 26" and leave it their if it was me. every grow room and strain is different


mine seem to like 38" much better than 32" I hope it doesn't get worse when i put a third 180 in there... I'm almost out of head room.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> mine seem to like 38" much better than 32" I hope it doesn't get worse when i put a third 180 in there... I'm almost out of head room.


their strong lights.lol. it has to do with ur strains i know people that run them 20" and some 14" and are fine. IMO the key is breaking them in slowly, i can tell you how many people take the plants from 20w of CFL and slam the 290w on them at 12" its gonna fry ur plants these are not the weak leds these are pretty strong from what ive sen.

so u keep urs 38" at 1st and where do u finish at?


----------



## fartman (Aug 22, 2011)

ok got them at 38 they were about 30 just put them in there sat,and the strain is white widow )thanx


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 22, 2011)

irishboy said:


> their strong lights.lol. it has to do with ur strains i know people that run them 20" and some 14" and are fine. IMO the key is breaking them in slowly, i can tell you how many people take the plants from 20w of CFL and slam the 290w on them at 12" its gonna fry ur plants these are not the weak leds these are pretty strong from what ive sen.
> 
> so u keep urs 38" at 1st and where do u finish at?


i had them about 24" away and i was bleaching them. so I put them up to 32" and still had small cases of it so now i am up at 38". you said it right they are strong LED's!!!!and not just straight down either!! they are also very strong on an angle. when i put the third one in there i hope it's not to much...


----------



## curly604 (Aug 22, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i just get in contact with him and he e-mails me a label and i print up a shipping label and ship it out.


sweet thanks for the info bro , ya i ordered my 290 off ebay and when i got it there were some diodes not working, not that big of a deal shit happens i guess.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

fartman said:


> ok got them at 38 they were about 30 just put them in there sat,and the strain is white widow )thanx


 just try different things, its always better to start higher at 1st.


stoneyluv said:


> i had them about 24" away and i was bleaching them. so I put them up to 32" and still had small cases of it so now i am up at 38". you said it right they are strong LED's!!!!and not just straight down either!! they are also very strong on an angle. when i put the third one in there i hope it's not to much...


 ya bro these are like commercial lights.lol.. it all depends on the room and strain, i had my 500's 24" in veg no issues then they got tall in flowering and were touching the glass with no issues. just keep a close eye on them, if you get bleaching or burnt leaves then i would back it up. i know a grower that keeps two of them right next to each other and dose 1 plant and their 20" and he plants look great! but its all about the strain and setup i guess? i am starting high and taking my time to work it down, i am about to get the new lights`with the glass out and that going to be even more crazy.lol. my 180's at 32" still shine all the way down bright. talk about getting ur money worth of light because now we can run less watts and get great foot print! 

checkout these girls under the 500w, see how their touching the lights on the left side? look how green those ones are. but ive also seen other strain get burnt that close. every strain is different and we must respect these lights.lol




curly604 said:


> sweet thanks for the info bro , ya i ordered my 290 off ebay and when i got it there were some diodes not working, not that big of a deal shit happens i guess.


bro if its in a pattern its the IR led or close to uv we cant see those with out eyes. i believe if you take a pic it will show up? but thats the IR, unless if its a row of leds them thats a issue. we will see dim leds also i think their blue? those are ledit also just the MN they are.

anyways its always best to call Mike, i know he has new lights comming out with the glasses out witch is what i use to do and love, so that could be why others havent gotten their lights maybe? their getting the new ones. if i talk to Mike ill tell him about you guys.


----------



## loved hps love led more (Aug 22, 2011)

what up irishboy love that your down for the led cause, so much hate on this site about it cant stand when people make asses of them selves like that , we all grow / smoke cause we love it and it makes us happy why these people gotta try and fuck that up for us. im subbed too wanna see how this goes.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey irish il sub up and follow along.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

loved hps love led more said:


> what up irishboy love that your down for the led cause, so much hate on this site about it cant stand when people make asses of them selves like that , we all grow / smoke cause we love it and it makes us happy why these people gotta try and fuck that up for us. im subbed too wanna see how this goes.


 i love anything that grow dank! leds just work better for me and i like what i get from them. ive been in all those flame wars but i have pics to back my stuff up so it dosent go too far.lol


hellraizer30 said:


> hey irish il sub up and follow along.


 welcome brother


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 22, 2011)

you're right, they are pretty much commercial grade!! and I've noticed my AK47 and tang dream are the most sensitive to the panels. my blueberry and wonder woman can't get enough of it!!! it will take me a few months of perpetual motion to get it dialed in just right!!!

I am curious about the panels with no glass.... do you think the glass takes away from intensity? can i take my glass out(not sure if i would)? or are they designed special to not have glass in them?





hey Hellraizer, thanks for all the likes dude!!! I saw on a thread that your temps dropped significatly... great job on that ventilation upgrade!!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

man that transplant was very ruff. worst ome ive ever done, i hate those 6packs!!! tons and tons of roots everywhere on these girls, tons of thin ones and their just getting ripped apart.
i gave then some mykos and seaweed and some other organics for roots, hopping they make it? it was so bad.lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> you're right, they are pretty much commercial grade!! and I've noticed my AK47 and tang dream are the most sensitive to the panels. my blueberry and wonder woman can't get enough of it!!! it will take me a few months of perpetual motion to get it dialed in just right!!!
> 
> I am curious about the panels with no glass.... do you think the glass takes away from intensity? can i take my glass out(not sure if i would)? or are they designed special to not have glass in them?
> 
> ...


yah im super happy now lol


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> you're right, they are pretty much commercial grade!! and I've noticed my AK47 and tang dream are the most sensitive to the panels. my blueberry and wonder woman can't get enough of it!!! it will take me a few months of perpetual motion to get it dialed in just right!!!
> 
> I am curious about the panels with no glass.... do you think the glass takes away from intensity? can i take my glass out(not sure if i would)? or are they designed special to not have glass in them?
> 
> ...


ya bro i always took my glass out with the 2010 models, i look at it like the glass on a HPS light it blocks light. i never took the glass out of these ones because their more high tech now and i can see it being easy to damage them. the old ones i just took a spark plug and threw it at it.lol. but wont mess with these ones.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 22, 2011)

irishboy said:


> man that transplant was very ruff. worst ome ive ever done, i hate those 6packs!!! tons and tons of roots everywhere on these girls, tons of thin ones and their just getting ripped apart.
> i gave then some mykos and seaweed and some other organics for roots, hopping they make it? it was so bad.lol


that sucks so bad man!! if ya happen to have any superthrive it's good for the roots.



irishboy said:


> ya bro i always took my glass out with the 2010 models, i look at it like the glass on a HPS light it blocks light. i never took the glass out of these ones because their more high tech now and i can see it being easy to damage them. the old ones i just took a spark plug and threw it at it.lol. but wont mess with these ones.


you really threw a spark plug at it? i wish i could have been there to see that!!!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that sucks so bad man!! if ya happen to have any superthrive it's good for the roots.
> 
> 
> 
> you really threw a spark plug at it? i wish i could have been there to see that!!!


na i dont have any ST, but i gave them seaweed witch is great and some humic acid with mykos, should do the trick? the power of organics!lol

ya i busted a few out with a spark plug.lol. i have pics of a guide on one of my threads somewhere?


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

i am going to try to remember and post everything i do on this grow with light heights ect.. so if things work out good some can use it as a guide. if things dont work out we can look at the pics and see what not to do.lol

*update.*
this is Day 1 of being home.. this pic was taking right after the stressful transplant. clone were in a 6pack RW cube and i had to tear them apart, their were tons and tons of tiny fine root hairs everywhere that got ripped up pretty good trying to separate all 6 plants. it wasn't fun nor good. 

i fed them some *Age Old Soluble Mycorrhizae*, some *GH Bio Root*, and *GH Bio Weed *to lower stress and shock. i forgot to PH the water.lol but sure it will be ok since theirs seaweed and humic acid.

the light right now is about 36" and thats with just a single 180w.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome to the oven young ones, get your SPF 6000 out cuz irishboy is gonna cook your ass' off!!!! hahahahahahahahaha seriously, good luck bro!! I'm sure they are gonna grow very well!!!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> welcome to the oven young ones, get your SPF 6000 out cuz irishboy is gonna cook your ass' off!!!! hahahahahahahahaha seriously, good luck bro!! I'm sure they are gonna grow very well!!!


no kidding put their turban on because my room is like Afghanistan.. figured need to get some afagoo because their roots are from their and its hot.lol


----------



## kckid816 (Aug 24, 2011)

looking good man. I had disaster strike mine set up. Some of the LSD hermed on me. It didn't get all of it and didn't fuck with my plasma plants but pretty disappointing none the less. I guess the heat finally took it's toll and the LSD flipped out on me. 

So, I got fatten my moms up but I can hopefully get some clones in there and get everything rolling by mid September. Hopefully the heat will break by then and I won't have to deal with these bullshit 100+ temps. We're on record for our second hottest summer ever. I think we're at 60 days and counting of 100+ heat now.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 24, 2011)

kckid816 said:


> looking good man. I had disaster strike mine set up. Some of the LSD hermed on me. It didn't get all of it and didn't fuck with my plasma plants but pretty disappointing none the less. I guess the heat finally took it's toll and the LSD flipped out on me.
> 
> So, I got fatten my moms up but I can hopefully get some clones in there and get everything rolling by mid September. Hopefully the heat will break by then and I won't have to deal with these bullshit 100+ temps. We're on record for our second hottest summer ever. I think we're at 60 days and counting of 100+ heat now.


that sucks bro! some girls just hate the heat and that happens. trust me bro i hate the heat just as bad, its messing with my baby girls, today was also 100F and the just transplanted girls did not like it! i got them back in shape after they were wilting a bit. allot of stress on the plants specially the babies with little root mass.


----------



## joey2011 (Aug 24, 2011)

Still heard nothing from mike about my order, funny thing is i emailed him on a different email about a new order and got a reply straight away!! hope its not a scam!!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 24, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Still heard nothing from mike about my order, funny thing is i emailed him on a different email about a new order and got a reply straight away!! hope its not a scam!!


i talked to him about you guys and he said he send a e-mail out to everyone that ordered a light? i know he isn't going to scam anyone, too many people have these lights and he wouldn't burn someone like that. i would call him though and find out whats going on? shit e-mail him everyday if you have to.lol.. he said he sent e-mails out to everyone, so maybe their was a mix up?


----------



## joey2011 (Aug 24, 2011)

No mix up he only emailed me back on my other email when i said i wanted to make an order! i only want to know if the have been sent, not much to ask.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Irish. I too suffer from extreme heat, though not quite to your degree. I compensate using a 18" floor fan and aim it towards the ceiling to circulate the room air. That helps a lot. I think a dehumidifier would help, too, just can't spring for $150 just now. I also aim a small fan at the bulbs over the top of the plants to move that heat away. hth

Your pots look like they are ceramic. Have you tried 'Air Pots"?


----------



## irishboy (Aug 24, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> No mix up he only emailed me back on my other email when i said i wanted to make an order! i only want to know if the have been sent, not much to ask.


 IDK bro?


PetFlora said:


> Hey Irish. I too suffer from extreme heat, though not quite to your degree. I compensate using a 18" floor fan and aim it towards the ceiling to circulate the room air. That helps a lot. I think a dehumidifier would help, too, just can't spring for $150 just now. I also aim a small fan at the bulbs over the top of the plants to move that heat away. hth
> 
> Your pots look like they are ceramic. Have you tried 'Air Pots"?


i do the same it dose help. tried a swamp cooler didnt help so much.

my pots are air pots well their the Geo pots. they are brown to keep less heat from them unlike black. i like them so far allot better then plastic because all i have to do is fold them up and but them somewhere small when done. i also wanted to try these because of the heat and i wanted my mix to breath more to cool things down. the Geo pots are allot more thicker then the smart pots and just better made they also have a velcro side so you can transplant very easy.. 1st time using these pots though always been plastic for me, but i am already liking these


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i talked to him about you guys and he said he send a e-mail out to everyone that ordered a light? i know he isn't going to scam anyone, too many people have these lights and he wouldn't burn someone like that. i would call him though and find out whats going on? shit e-mail him everyday if you have to.lol.. he said he sent e-mails out to everyone, so maybe their was a mix up?


I called and left a voicemail on early monday afternoon, I left my phone number and email address and I have not been contacted back at all. 

do i have the correct number? 1-877-420-5331

It's very shady, because the voicemail is just an automated response. you would think it would say "hi, welcome to GLH... this is all just bad business practice... sounds like the guy could use some professional help in the customer service area.


----------



## fartman (Aug 24, 2011)

try this 1 he called me back on this 1 a couple times 661-492-4831


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

fartman said:


> try this 1 he called me back on this 1 a couple times 661-492-4831


Thanks man, I'll try that if I can't get a response the way I've tried. I'm not in the same situation as Joey. I know i will get a panel and I'm not worried about that at all. I actually have a couple legitimate questions about using the panels and just wanted to get his opinion and say thanks for the great deal.

please don't take my previous comments as being upset in any way... I have lights and they work fantastic!! I was just giving my $.02. i mean i bought three panels over the last couple months, I'm not looking for any hand outs at all, i just wanna speak to a representative of a company that i am a repeat customer of. I'm a pretty nice guy, hell, i might even brighten up his day a little if he'd call me!

I guess I'm just old, and the days of common courtesy are just about gone.... I sure do miss them!


----------



## fartman (Aug 24, 2011)

well brighten up my day and send me sum seeds lol


----------



## irishboy (Aug 24, 2011)

if anyone is having a issue about getting a hold of mike about a order PM me ur name or something he will know you by and ill try to get a hold of him and see if i can find out whats going on? i dont blame you guys one bit. PM me and ill try to help out all i can.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 24, 2011)

heres to cheer you guys up.lol.

its only been 3 days and my plants are taking off fast, they seem to be loving the light? its only been a few days but their growing pretty fast for what they went threw with the root tearing transplant. i got them all perked up by trimming a few older fan leafs to help with transpiring and gave them a good feeding with sillica and dyna gro both on the light side. like 1ml each per gal. these Geo Pots drain very very well.. poor girls are going threw hell right now in 100F temps! light is about 36" or 3'


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

irishboy said:


> if anyone is having a issue about getting a hold of mike about a order PM me ur name or something he will know you by and ill try to get a hold of him and see if i can find out whats going on? i dont blame you guys one bit. PM me and ill try to help out all i can.


thanks so much for the offer!!! that means a lot to me, you don't even know me and your willing to help me out... that shows class my friend!!!!! I'm gonna wait it out another week. I don't really NEED the light in there right now, I only bought it because it was so cheap. 

I think if i have some more patience good karma will come my way.... Thanks again!!!



irishboy said:


> heres to cheer you guys up.lol.
> 
> its only been 3 days and my plants are taking off fast, they seem to be loving the light? its only been a few days but their growing pretty fast for what they went threw with the root tearing transplant. i got them all perked up by trimming a few older fan leafs to help with transpiring and gave them a good feeding with sillica and dyna gro both on the light side. like 1ml each per gal. these Geo Pots drain very very well.. poor girls are going threw hell right now in 100F temps! light is about 36" or 3'
> 
> View attachment 1751319View attachment 1751321View attachment 1751320



hell yea! that cheers me up!!!! I always like looking at growing plants!!! they took that root tearing very well, but man.... what is up with the triple digit temps!!! my panels are on right now and it's 74.2 at the canopy! if you go hydro you should water cool your panels to!!

keep that oven crankin!! they seem to love it right now!! I like the new containers, it's funny because i started using similar ones right when you did, only mine are DIY and ghetto... some landscaping fabric in a milk crate. add 6 gallons of soil and a two foot tangerine dream!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 24, 2011)

i am not so sure if i want to go Hydro or not? the main thing is i like allot of organics and i can use that in hydro..not sure if i am ready to give that up?

i was looking at ur DIY and i like it, very cool and cheap to do. cant wait to see the roots at the end? 

its no problem to help others out, we are all here to grow some dank and i put myself in others hoes plus i like good karma.lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i am not so sure if i want to go Hydro or not? the main thing is i like allot of organics and i can use that in hydro..not sure if i am ready to give that up?
> 
> i was looking at ur DIY and i like it, very cool and cheap to do. cant wait to see the roots at the end?
> 
> its no problem to help others out, we are all here to grow some dank and i put myself in others hoes plus i like good karma.lol


i hear ya about the organics. I've never used anything but organic soil. less yield but were not in it for that! when friends smoke my bud and their lungs have an orgasm, that makes it all worth it!

I will definitely be checking out those roots when it harvests. I just put the last one i had in flower today. I'm not cloning her and I'm letting the strain go.... this is my 5th one and nothing to smoke!!! it's like the casey jones for me!!! 

I have a lot of other great genetics in veg. and none of them are three month flower strains like the TD!!!!

I PM'd ya about GLH...


----------



## irishboy (Aug 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> i hear ya about the organics. I've never used anything but organic soil. less yield but were not in it for that! when friends smoke my bud and their lungs have an orgasm, that makes it all worth it!
> 
> I will definitely be checking out those roots when it harvests. I just put the last one i had in flower today. I'm not cloning her and I'm letting the strain go.... this is my 5th one and nothing to smoke!!! it's like the casey jones for me!!!
> 
> ...


ya i dont use organic or ven soils, but i like to add my own organics, i studied organics for a while and got a good understanding of whats what and how to make amazing smoke. i also have a book that shows what allot of the top seed company's use to feed their strains for the cannabis cups. the additives i use are organics i just use chem base nutes mostly. organics is the easiest way to grow for sure no PHing or anything if you do things right. these girls are feed organics also in my own feedings


----------



## joey2011 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mike has contacted me asking for shipping details i seem to be getting their!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 25, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya i dont use organic or ven soils, but i like to add my own organics, i studied organics for a while and got a good understanding of whats what and how to make amazing smoke. i also have a book that shows what allot of the top seed company's use to feed their strains for the cannabis cups. the additives i use are organics i just use chem base nutes mostly. organics is the easiest way to grow for sure no PHing or anything if you do things right. these girls are feed organics also in my own feedings


I'm loving organics! But I want bigger fruits! Need Co2! haah


----------



## irishboy (Aug 25, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Mike has contacted me asking for shipping details i seem to be getting their!


 I got you bro! 



Shwagbag said:


> I'm loving organics! But I want bigger fruits! Need Co2! haah


ya i want CO2 also. i am on this run using base nutes that are chem and the additives that are organic. 

i have Age Old organics but i never used them, ive heard their great though! anyone use them?


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought i would post this here to let all the LED followers know.... I received a phone call from GLH today. it turns out they sold the 180 panel to somebody else that i recently bought on ebay. To make up for this, they are sending me TWO 2011 2nd generation GLH 100's in it's place!!!!! this goes to show a little patience, and good manners go a long way in life!! 

yes, it did take them over a week to get to me, but in the end the customer service made up for it and then some!! I will continue to do business with them and also suggest them to others.

in fact, i already got a tracking number!! so i think 200W of 2nd gen. and 360W of 1st gen should be a great combination for me in my 4 x 4 space!!!


Thanks again Irishboy for your help!!!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 25, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Mike has contacted me asking for shipping details i seem to be getting their!





Shwagbag said:


> I'm loving organics! But I want bigger fruits! Need Co2! haah





stoneyluv said:


> I thought i would post this here to let all the LED followers know.... I received a phone call from GLH today. it turns out they sold the 180 panel to somebody else that i recently bought on ebay. To make up for this, they are sending me TWO 2011 2nd generation GLH 100's in it's place!!!!! this goes to show a little patience, and good manners go a long way in life!!
> 
> yes, it did take them over a week to get to me, but in the end the customer service made up for it and then some!! I will continue to do business with them and also suggest them to others.
> 
> ...


got lucky bro, the 2nd gen are really bright and have that new white led in them. i think its going to be nice in ur setup over the 1x180.. just remeber respect these lights their very strong! less is more do not put them real close.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 25, 2011)

I have another theory of mine.lol.

start the light pretty high (i have no certain height) but with my 180w i am going 30" because their stressed from the transplant. ok anyways start the light high and do not move it let the plants grow into it! reason why, these are strong and allot of us are coming from weak light like CFL and just blasting them with this light! if i lived in a cool dark place i would not like to just be thrown in a desert with the sum beaming on me.lol but the main thought of mine is that each NM or wavelength travels a certain distance some more and some less. so if we let out plants grow into the light and NOT lower them, the plants dont get blasted with all the wavelengths at once and the plant has time to adjust to and get use to each color and grow into the light at its own pace. plants are smart and if they dont like something they will try to avoid it, so lets stop trying to make the plants take what we want to give them and let the plants do what they feels is best is my thoughts. i will work my light to about 28" and let them be with just 1x180w then when i had more lights i will raise that light and do the same thing. the plant will harden its self off. i know a grower that is using the 180's and some of his plants love it at 38" so going higher isn't going to starve ur plants IMO. now i know most dont have allot of head room so my opinion would be to start the light as high as you can and just dont touch it let the plant do its thing and choose whats best for its self.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

irishboy said:


> I have another theory of mine.lol.
> 
> start the light pretty high (i have no certain height) but with my 180w i am going 30" because their stressed from the transplant. ok anyways start the light high and do not move it let the plants grow into it! reason why, these are strong and allot of us are coming from weak light like CFL and just blasting them with this light! if i lived in a cool dark place i would not like to just be thrown in a desert with the sum beaming on me.lol but the main thought of mine is that each NM or wavelength travels a certain distance some more and some less. so if we let out plants grow into the light and NOT lower them, the plants dont get blasted with all the wavelengths at once and the plant has time to adjust to and get use to each color and grow into the light at its own pace. plants are smart and if they dont like something they will try to avoid it, so lets stop trying to make the plants take what we want to give them and let the plants do what they feels is best is my thoughts. i will work my light to about 28" and let them be with just 1x180w then when i had more lights i will raise that light and do the same thing. the plant will harden its self off. i know a grower that is using the 180's and some of his plants love it at 38" so going higher isn't going to starve ur plants IMO. now i know most dont have allot of head room so my opinion would be to start the light as high as you can and just dont touch it let the plant do its thing and choose whats best for its self.


very good point!!! I don't have the proper type of meter to measure the requirements of plants from an LED but..... ya know, at 38" the panels seems to have the same amount of penetration to my eye. yes, the intensity isn't as strong but that has never been a problem for LED. the penetration is where it at!! and it really doesn't seem to affect it. I could probably get away with 34" or 36". but i will stick with 38" for now. plus I'm adding another 200W of super light soon!!!

but try it yourself... rise and lower the light and look at the penetration. no matter what i do i still have purple perlite!! life is good!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 25, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> very good point!!! I don't have the proper type of meter to measure the requirements of plants from an LED but..... ya know, at 38" the panels seems to have the same amount of penetration to my eye. yes, the intensity isn't as strong but that has never been a problem for LED. the penetration is where it at!! and it really doesn't seem to affect it. I could probably get away with 34" or 36". but i will stick with 38" for now. plus I'm adding another 200W of super light soon!!!
> 
> but try it yourself... rise and lower the light and look at the penetration. no matter what i do i still have purple perlite!! life is good!


you know whats up bro.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a harvest tonight. it's a blueberry. all GLH grown


----------



## irishboy (Aug 25, 2011)

good stuff bro


----------



## joey2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Whats the best strain to use i want max yield and potent ofc something like cheese or amnesia haze ?


----------



## irishboy (Aug 26, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Whats the best strain to use i want max yield and potent ofc something like cheese or amnesia haze ?


 these so many its hard to say? cheese is a good one. its best to look at seedbanks and threads and see what you like? hazes take a long time sometimes


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

subbed. Looking forward to see what happens. Thinking cool thoughts (heat be damned).


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 26, 2011)

hey man, How are the young girls doing? 

how are you liking those new containers so far? do you have to water them more? or less?


----------



## fartman (Aug 26, 2011)

taste the rainbow


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 26, 2011)

irishboy said:


> I have another theory of mine.lol.
> 
> start the light pretty high (i have no certain height) but with my 180w i am going 30" because their stressed from the transplant. ok anyways start the light high and do not move it let the plants grow into it! reason why, these are strong and allot of us are coming from weak light like CFL and just blasting them with this light! if i lived in a cool dark place i would not like to just be thrown in a desert with the sum beaming on me.lol but the main thought of mine is that each NM or wavelength travels a certain distance some more and some less. so if we let out plants grow into the light and NOT lower them, the plants dont get blasted with all the wavelengths at once and the plant has time to adjust to and get use to each color and grow into the light at its own pace. plants are smart and if they dont like something they will try to avoid it, so lets stop trying to make the plants take what we want to give them and let the plants do what they feels is best is my thoughts. i will work my light to about 28" and let them be with just 1x180w then when i had more lights i will raise that light and do the same thing. the plant will harden its self off. i know a grower that is using the 180's and some of his plants love it at 38" so going higher isn't going to starve ur plants IMO. now i know most dont have allot of head room so my opinion would be to start the light as high as you can and just dont touch it let the plant do its thing and choose whats best for its self.


I will put this theory to the test! Good stuff man, good stuff.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;UmHp2ydAv1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmHp2ydAv1s&feature=feedrec[/video]

yo what up irish i saw this and thought of your heat problem i dont have any testimonial on if it works good or not but i think it would do great in a small tent. cheers bro


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> subbed. Looking forward to see what happens. Thinking cool thoughts (heat be damned).


 thanks brother. also nice to see you on here. need to get 600w of leds rolling for i can get back in the club.lol


stoneyluv said:


> hey man, How are the young girls doing?
> 
> how are you liking those new containers so far? do you have to water them more? or less?


 bro the girls are doing amazing. just very green and growing nice and fast! their loving the light. i thought for sure that harsh transplant and the 101F would have screwed them since they were so young and small roots. nope taking it like a champ!

i love these pots, its hard to say how the watering is because its so hot ans i wasnt watering too heavy since they are so young, dont want to drown them, but i watered more last night so i will keep you posted.. i know their gonna dry out faster, but i have something for that!


fartman said:


> View attachment 1755506View attachment 1755330taste the rainbow


 lol, thats cool. when i was in my tent i use to see that.


DelSlow said:


> I will put this theory to the test! Good stuff man, good stuff.





curly604 said:


> [video=youtube;UmHp2ydAv1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmHp2ydAv1s&feature=feedrec[/video]
> 
> yo what up irish i saw this and thought of your heat problem i dont have any testimonial on if it works good or not but i think it would do great in a small tent. cheers bro


that theory is mainly for these high watt strong leds, 1w leds will be fine going lower. 
i have looked into that setup but i need a chiller for that and need to run it out of the room. i might get a chiller for next year though


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks brother. also nice to see you on here. need to get 600w of leds rolling for i can get back in the club.lol


I hope you are just kidding bro. You are always welcome. I've never run 600w in my life. 250, 400, 650, 800, 1000, but never 600, lol. Hell, there's a dude who hangs out who's using a 70w hps.

Wow, 101F... makes me feel better about my near cool 95f closet. Man I can't wait till winter.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

girls are just doing killer, growth rates are just taking off. they are going threw hell also because of course right when i got them the summer heat has been very bad, girls are in 100F all day witch isnt too good for some baby rooted clones. 

i fed them today with Dyna grow, sillica, and gave then some Bio-roots. i messed up and was a little heavy on the mix i think? hoping the heat dosent make that a issue? the added humic acid is what has me worried because of it makes things so available to the plants. wasn't thinking too good their.lol

i got my new 400 GPH pump and thinking next week i will on full automated bottom feeding. i should have to only need to change the res once a week, and the 1st feeding of every week will be top fed with organics: Mykos, humic acid and seaweed threw veg and when going into flowering their will be guano's (budswell) and Humboldt Honey ES. the whole week of bottom feeding will only be Dyna gro products. the top fed organics should help flush out any salts and keep things fresh. the auto bottom fed system is very simple and i think its going to be pretty effective specially with the fabric Geo pots. as of right now the girls are just amazing and healthy green.

my goal is to make a very simple setup where i only need to visit the girls once a week to change res and mess around.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 27, 2011)

irishboy said:


> bro the girls are doing amazing. just very green and growing nice and fast! their loving the light. i thought for sure that harsh transplant and the 101F would have screwed them since they were so young and small roots. nope taking it like a champ!
> 
> i love these pots, its hard to say how the watering is because its so hot ans i wasnt watering too heavy since they are so young, dont want to drown them, but i watered more last night so i will keep you posted.. i know their gonna dry out faster, but i have something for that!


that's great to hear!! sounds like a tough strain, with the roots tearing, and the heat. I apologize if you told me this in the past, but what is your humidity like?


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I hope you are just kidding bro. You are always welcome. I've never run 600w in my life. 250, 400, 650, 800, 1000, but never 600, lol. Hell, there's a dude who hangs out who's using a 70w hps.
> 
> Wow, 101F... makes me feel better about my near cool 95f closet. Man I can't wait till winter.


 thanks bro! to be honest i wasnt getting too many replies on my threads so i stopped posting here until these fine people brought me back. i still peek in their though


stoneyluv said:


> that's great to hear!! sounds like a tough strain, with the roots tearing, and the heat. I apologize if you told me this in the past, but what is your humidity like?


 its in the 40% most time but it jumps all around sometimes 20% who knows.lol


----------



## KawiZZR (Aug 27, 2011)

Would you say that humidity isn't as important when using LEDs or are you just not concerned with it because it stays within acceptable limits for you?


----------



## fartman (Aug 27, 2011)

irish do you know what this is and how to stop it?it only on 2 or 3 leafs right now,ive been feeding every 2 days cuz the soil seems dry


----------



## KawiZZR (Aug 27, 2011)

fartman said:


> View attachment 1756185irish do you know what this is and how to stop it?View attachment 1756184it only on 2 or 3 leafs right now,ive been feeding every 2 days cuz the soil seems dry


Get a pic without light on so he can tell what it is, with the light its hard to figure much out.


----------



## CA5P3R (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking forward to updates


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Would you say that humidity isn't as important when using LEDs or are you just not concerned with it because it stays within acceptable limits for you?


 to be honest ive just never cared about it or worried once. unless if i am flowering or drying and its very high. 


fartman said:


> View attachment 1756255irish do you know what this is and how to stop it?it only on 2 or 3 leafs right now,ive been feeding every 2 days cuz the soil seems dry


 are you feeding foods or just whats in ur soils? it might be nute burn? what ur run off PH?


CA5P3R said:


> Looking forward to updates


 i will get some up brother! i am worried and want you guys to think good karma for the girls these next two days are gonna be 108-110F..


----------



## fartman (Aug 27, 2011)

im feeding 
Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.


and i havent been phing


----------



## kckid816 (Aug 27, 2011)

irishboy said:


> I have another theory of mine.lol.
> 
> start the light pretty high (i have no certain height) but with my 180w i am going 30" because their stressed from the transplant. ok anyways start the light high and do not move it let the plants grow into it! reason why, these are strong and allot of us are coming from weak light like CFL and just blasting them with this light! if i lived in a cool dark place i would not like to just be thrown in a desert with the sum beaming on me.lol but the main thought of mine is that each NM or wavelength travels a certain distance some more and some less. so if we let out plants grow into the light and NOT lower them, the plants dont get blasted with all the wavelengths at once and the plant has time to adjust to and get use to each color and grow into the light at its own pace. plants are smart and if they dont like something they will try to avoid it, so lets stop trying to make the plants take what we want to give them and let the plants do what they feels is best is my thoughts. i will work my light to about 28" and let them be with just 1x180w then when i had more lights i will raise that light and do the same thing. the plant will harden its self off. i know a grower that is using the 180's and some of his plants love it at 38" so going higher isn't going to starve ur plants IMO. now i know most dont have allot of head room so my opinion would be to start the light as high as you can and just dont touch it let the plant do its thing and choose whats best for its self.



I think you're onto something here. The plants that grew up to my light had no bleaching. When I had the light too low for all of them there was a little bleaching. I figure if the plants grow into the light as opposed to slamming it down on top of them, then it's fine.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 27, 2011)

some very nice work irishboy.............


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

fartman said:


> im feeding
> Flowering nute tea mix:
> 2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
> 2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
> ...


 at this point i would check PH runoff. i would also not feed every feeding because you can over do it. if it were me i would just add seaweed and maybe humic acid every other feeding. if not atleast seaweed and not so much the guano. if ur micro life is good you should be able to add no PH stuff like i did on my 600w organic grow. are you letting the tea brew? do not add the guano and let teas brew!! everything els is fine and let brew for 24hrs if temps are warm or 36hrs if temps and cold under 70F*

heres a tea recipe that might help.. you dont need their brand name stuff..

Compost Tea

Liquid fertilizers made from manure and compost have been around for centuries. Manure tea made from worm castings can be sprayed on leaves or added to the soil to form a protective barrier against bad fungi and bacteria. Repeated applications revitalizes the soil and allow the cultivation of plants without the need for chemical fertilizers and pesticides.

How to make your own
To make your own compost tea, you will need a 5 gallon bucket, a fish tank aeration pump, and a nylon sock. As a food source, humic acid, earth worm castings and sugar.

1. Fill bucket with water. setup aeration pump, and run the pump for at least one hour to remove the chlorine from the water.
2. &#8220;Add to the water&#8221; two tablespoons of sugar, two ounces of Age Old Liquid Kelp and two liquid ounces of humic acid liquid.
3. Place one pound of earthworm castings into sock and suspend the casting into the bucket for at least 24 hours, but no more than 48 hours. During the entire brewing process, and storage period keep pumping air into the solution. This will keep the organisms in the tea active and alive.
4. Use the brew within 24 hours after brewing process is complete.





kckid816 said:


> I think you're onto something here. The plants that grew up to my light had no bleaching. When I had the light too low for all of them there was a little bleaching. I figure if the plants grow into the light as opposed to slamming it down on top of them, then it's fine.


ya bro no one seems to have issues if they let the plant choose. my girls are loving the light with it up high and i am in horrible condition's... at the end you still want to try to not the plants grow into the lights.. you dont get the wavelength mix from the leds


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> some very nice work irishboy.............


thank you sir! i try to do best in my condition's! 

love the work you do also bro, big fan of 12/12 from seed and its a game plan with these leds soon. or maybe even 12/12 from clone. gonna keep these girls pretty short also i am thinking?


----------



## Devge (Aug 27, 2011)

ever try the extreme flower LEDS? im tryin one 180 myself and can only marvel at what ur doing. I'm taking notes man  check out my grow journal as its my first time ever growin, and your posts made me start up using LEDS rather then HID first.


----------



## fartman (Aug 27, 2011)

i have been putting everything in a nylon(including guanos)and brewing it wit a air rock for 2 days,how do i do it without putting the guano in it to brew to?
i need to get a ph meter
ill start just putting seaweed(kelp?) and humic acid in every other feeding ,ill have to get some humic acid


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Devge said:


> ever try the extreme flower LEDS? im tryin one 180 myself and can only marvel at what ur doing. I'm taking notes man  check out my grow journal as its my first time ever growin, and your posts made me start up using LEDS rather then HID first.


 no i havent never even heard of them. just look for grow journals proving the lights because no leds are the same


fartman said:


> i have been putting everything in a nylon(including guanos)and brewing it wit a air rock for 2 days,how do i do it without putting the guano in it to brew to?
> i need to get a ph meter
> ill start just putting seaweed(kelp?) and humic acid in every other feeding ,ill have to get some humic acid


ya u do not want to brew guanos it can bring out the bad guys. i would add that right when ur ready to feed and not brew it.. humic acid is very good stuff, Google it and see all the things it will do. Dio Not be afraid to give plan water also between feedings


----------



## fartman (Aug 27, 2011)

sounds like a gameplan thanks man
im gonna look into that other recipe you posted too,worm castings are hih here but all in all it might be cheaper
my ww and short rider have been in 12 12 for 7 days and the sr has hairs (3 or 4 lol) cant wait for the other ww's to get done veggin so i can put them in flower and fire up the second 290 im thinking the overlapping is gomnna be intense

looking forward to your next update


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just purchased 2 180's and should be here soon. following with hope in my eyes. Any suggestion on PH or any other needed meters, for successful LED soil grow.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

fartman said:


> sounds like a gameplan thanks man
> im gonna look into that other recipe you posted too,worm castings are hih here but all in all it might be cheaper
> my ww and short rider have been in 12 12 for 7 days and the sr has hairs (3 or 4 lol) cant wait for the other ww's to get done veggin so i can put them in flower and fire up the second 290 im thinking the overlapping is gomnna be intense
> 
> looking forward to your next update


 sounds good. when making ur own teas ur really have to do your own homework and know what dose what. every reaction has a reaction. Google is ur best friend.

as far as the light keep it as close as you can and only add the 2nd one when u need to because of lack of foot print. do not just nuke ur girls thinking ur gonna get bigger buds.


hippy132 said:


> Just purchased 2 180's and should be here soon. following with hope in my eyes. Any suggestion on PH or any other needed meters, for successful LED soil grow.


na bro nothing more then what you would need with any other light. u need a meter no matter what light you use.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 27, 2011)

heres a little update. ive had them for 5 days now? going threw some crazy temps but still looking great and moving on nice even after the hash transplant. i am very happy about that.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 27, 2011)

they sure do like it in there!!! there is some nice growth in past few days!!!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 28, 2011)

irishboy said:


> heres a little update. ive had them for 5 days now? going threw some crazy temps but still looking great and moving on nice even after the hash transplant. i am very happy about that.
> 
> View attachment 1757377View attachment 1757376View attachment 1757378View attachment 1757379View attachment 1757380View attachment 1757381View attachment 1757382



I envy your cloning success rate and FUCK CASEY JONES!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 28, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> they sure do like it in there!!! there is some nice growth in past few days!!!


 thanks bro. i just fired up the other 180w. so now i have 2x180's running. their about 38" above the tallest plants. the 1x180w was doing the trick but with the 2nd one it covered things real nice. i am impressed with how much the 2x180's cover in my 4x4 tray.. i am trying to keep the lights pretty high and slowly let them get use to it. these lights are pretty bright.lol 


Shwagbag said:


> I envy your cloning success rate and FUCK CASEY JONES!


 thanks bro! and ya fuck Casey Jones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we just done get along.lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

hows it going irish


----------



## irishboy (Aug 28, 2011)

great so far, as you can see in the pics i posted the girls are happy so i am happy.lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

thats alway good to hear, all thing looking good irish


----------



## irishboy (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thats alway good to hear, all thing looking good irish


thanks brother. we will see how these next few days go, its gonna be very very hot. today was pretty hot and their taking it pretty well for how young they are. about to setup my automatic bottom fed system any day i am thinking. ill post pics for you guys.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 28, 2011)

my drip/wick system should be up and running tomorrow for testing. ill get picks up when i run the test fed to see how it works out? very simple and cheap and should be pretty effective.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 29, 2011)

heres some pics to get the idea of the setup i am making. this isnt done still have work to do but gives the idea of what i am doing. i am gonna drill a small hole on the top of each of the saucers and run the drip line threw it to make sure it stays in place. i have a digi timer that will run for a minute or so and fill each saucer and they the medium will wick the water up to the plant. the bottom fed wicking with the fabric pots and the heavy soiless mix with lots of perlite should give great air to the roots. each saucer will be allowed to dry out so roots are not sitting in water the whole time, then when they get hungry again the timer will go off and flood the saucer again. 

simple cheap and should be effective


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thers no pic


----------



## irishboy (Aug 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thers no pic


my bad.lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sweet looking irish


----------



## dapio (Aug 29, 2011)

so the plant is bottom fed in the saucer and it soaks up water all the way to the top? how many gallons is your reservoir, what kind of pump are you using what is your "heavy soiless mix" exactly and also what do you mean by drilling a hole in the saucer to hold the thing in place?


----------



## irishboy (Aug 29, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sweet looking irish


 thanks bro


dapio said:


> so the plant is bottom fed in the saucer and it soaks up water all the way to the top? how many gallons is your reservoir, what kind of pump are you using what is your "heavy soiless mix" exactly and also what do you mean by drilling a hole in the saucer to hold the thing in place?


yup wicks it up threw the medium. i still have to dial in things and will be doing that over the next few days. the key is to not let the medium wick all the way up top so that way the top stays dry for the air roots. in ideal wicking should never let your plants get over watered and give optium air/water ratios. my res is 10 gal but i am only gonna use maybe about 6gals? theirs no wasted water in this system so you can save up to 75% on water if things are dialed in. i have a 250gph pump and also just bought a 400gph pump i havent used, i need to test things out and see what works best? i have a heavy perlite soilees mix, meaning lots of perlite. my medium is SunShine#4 with a 50/50 SS#4/perlite ratio
i am gonna drill a hole at the top of the sauce and run the drip hose threw it so it stays on place and dosent flop out and not water the plant.


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Aug 29, 2011)

Interested to see your grow I want to grow with LED's.


----------



## dapio (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, I see makes since now I have been wanting to start hydro for some time now but just am confused about a few things... scared to not do something right catch a water leakage and I am renting cant afford to cause any property damage truthfully so I stick to the old school hand watering do you know of any good guides that would show me how to go to home depot grab a pump some spaghetti tubes and get something relatively small set up?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

irishboy said:


> heres some pics to get the idea of the setup i am making. this isnt done still have work to do but gives the idea of what i am doing. i am gonna drill a small hole on the top of each of the saucers and run the drip line threw it to make sure it stays in place. i have a digi timer that will run for a minute or so and fill each saucer and they the medium will wick the water up to the plant. the bottom fed wicking with the fabric pots and the heavy soiless mix with lots of perlite should give great air to the roots. each saucer will be allowed to dry out so roots are not sitting in water the whole time, then when they get hungry again the timer will go off and flood the saucer again.
> 
> simple cheap and should be effective


I was wondering 'why' you are doing things this way? And I don't mean like I have a better idea or something. I just mean, what was the thinking/ reasons behind the ideas here. I know I have a bunch of reasons I like my setup and was hoping to get an insight into the mind of another creative grower. Maybe it's all in that last line, simple, cheap, and effective.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 29, 2011)

DAKUSHMAN 49 said:


> Interested to see your grow I want to grow with LED's.


 welcome bro. i have a ton of led grows a few on here in my sig and a ton of the web is you Google my name


dapio said:


> Ah, I see makes since now I have been wanting to start hydro for some time now but just am confused about a few things... scared to not do something right catch a water leakage and I am renting cant afford to cause any property damage truthfully so I stick to the old school hand watering do you know of any good guides that would show me how to go to home depot grab a pump some spaghetti tubes and get something relatively small set up?


 i have no guide just reading 100's of journals over the years, google, youtube and just putting things ive learned with my grows. hand watering works great done it for years, i just cant be home all the time and need a automatic running system and dose not have allot of moving parts and that is cheap. nothing will flood with my setup because i have that 4x4 tray and not a big res of water


jigfresh said:


> I was wondering 'why' you are doing things this way? And I don't mean like I have a better idea or something. I just mean, what was the thinking/ reasons behind the ideas here. I know I have a bunch of reasons I like my setup and was hoping to get an insight into the mind of another creative grower. Maybe it's all in that last line, simple, cheap, and effective.


i am doing things this way for a few reasons, main reasons so i can leave town and have my girls watered... but feeding this way give some of the best air ratios, and its very simple and very cheap to do. wicking never lets the medium get over watered saves a ton on nutes and give the feeder roots what they want while allowing the air roots to get air witch is harder to do by top watered, your medium dose not compact when bottom feeding. simple with only one moving part the pump and thats it. these fabric pots should only help even more allowing tons of air to the roots keep my medium cooler in the summer heat and air prune the roots for a massive root system. 

my ideal setup is a flood table but i dont have the funds so this is the cheapest most effective thing i can come up with so i can leave town for a week at a time if needed. change the res once a week and thats it. 

i am always up for suggestions brother! this is just something that i haven't really scene done this way and wanted to try it out.. i know the SIP's and wick systems work great for other growers and i just tried to perfect things to my liking with the easy to clean mini res, and the air pots to allow better roots and medium condition's.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i am doing things this way for a few reasons, main reasons so i can leave town and have my girls watered... but feeding this way give some of the best air ratios, and its very simple and very cheap to do. wicking never lets the medium get over watered saves a ton on nutes and give the feeder roots what they want while allowing the air roots to get air witch is harder to do by top watered, your medium dose not compact when bottom feeding. simple with only one moving part the pump and thats it. these fabric pots should only help even more allowing tons of air to the roots keep my medium cooler in the summer heat and air prune the roots for a massive root system.
> 
> my ideal setup is a flood table but i dont have the funds so this is the cheapest most effective thing i can come up with so i can leave town for a week at a time if needed. change the res once a week and thats it.
> 
> i am always up for suggestions brother! this is just something that i haven't really scene done this way and wanted to try it out.. i know the SIP's and wick systems work great for other growers and i just tried to perfect things to my liking with the easy to clean mini res, and the air pots to allow better roots and medium condition's.


Thanks for the explanation. I don't have any suggestions as yet. If I think of anything along the way I'll bring it up. I can tell you aren't one to be butthurt by suggesting a change or two. It's so great when peeps are open to new ideas, doesn't mean you have to do anything with them. Anyways, I like the reasons for the setup. One of the biggest reasons I run the setup I do is that I can leave the plants for a long time on their own. I've left them absolutely alone, not a soul opening the door or being around, for 12 days. Cheap is good too. I try, but fail.

Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

A friend of mine loves to bottom feed. I suggested airstones for his saucers, I bet the root balls would blaze right out of those effers!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 29, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I don't have any suggestions as yet. If I think of anything along the way I'll bring it up. I can tell you aren't one to be butthurt by suggesting a change or two. It's so great when peeps are open to new ideas, doesn't mean you have to do anything with them. Anyways, I like the reasons for the setup. One of the biggest reasons I run the setup I do is that I can leave the plants for a long time on their own. I've left them absolutely alone, not a soul opening the door or being around, for 12 days. Cheap is good too. I try, but fail.
> 
> Looking forward to the progress!


 always up for better ideas. ya leaving for 12 days and coming home to healthy plants is what i like. who knows if this system will do good? i will play around with this and see how it gose?


Shwagbag said:


> A friend of mine loves to bottom feed. I suggested airstones for his saucers, I bet the root balls would blaze right out of those effers!


 if the saucers were not going to go dry i would put air stones in their


----------



## Shwagbag (Aug 29, 2011)

GD that would be awesome to be able to leave for more than 2 days! lol


----------



## irishboy (Aug 29, 2011)

thats the idea. leave for a week at a time and everything be ok.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 29, 2011)

heres my test run i did, still have to dial in the times because i am thinking it might be best to not let the whole tray feel up and just water a little but more often? i dont want to bottom to sit into allot of water. i will have to let the medium dry out and test how long it takes to wick everything and go from their..

one very cool thing about these pots is that i can see how far things are wicking because of the wet sides, check out the pics and see what i mean. this is just after a few minutes after watering it wicked that high.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 30, 2011)

ok i talked to mike for you guys! He said if you guys want the 2010 spectra's Mike will special order them for you. he will throw in free shipping on the 2010 lights.. 

the prices are 

(2010) 380w $999.99
180w $ 749.99
120w 499.99

these will not be sold on the site only as a special order deal for those who really want them. its the same exact light that was for sale in 2010 no difference. same light i used on all of those past grows.

you have to e-mail him about this @ [email protected]

the brighter 2011 lights are whats being sold on the site, but if your looking for a light that is proven and you can keep them closer to ur plants then this is the model you want, the 2011 are much brighter and stronger but have to be used higher. allot of people just want the same light that i used in my past led grows so spectra (Mike) brought them back for those people. these are custom order only and you have to e-mail him about these lights.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 30, 2011)

wow i missed a lot in the past few days!!! all auto watering!!! that is awesome!! i like the containers getting wet so you can see the wicking like you said!!! looks like they are working out great!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wow i missed a lot in the past few days!!! all auto watering!!! that is awesome!! i like the containers getting wet so you can see the wicking like you said!!! looks like they are working out great!


so far so good, just have to dial in the feed times.


----------



## Jman305 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lookin great so far, man! That system will be the shit once you get it dialed in. This is the first time I've ever seen anything like this so I'll be watching closely. I've sent a few people having LED questions over to your old journals to see that they work and I just sent a few more over to this one. Trying to let the world know they work!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 31, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> Lookin great so far, man! That system will be the shit once you get it dialed in. This is the first time I've ever seen anything like this so I'll be watching closely. I've sent a few people having LED questions over to your old journals to see that they work and I just sent a few more over to this one. Trying to let the world know they work!


ya i am the 1st ive seen run this system, just wanted to try something new and see if it works good? try to make growing/life easier with our plants and feeding.lol. so far so good. 

as with the leds working ive show the 2010's worked great on many journals but i havent been able to test the new 2011's and give my opinion yet until i finish this grow. soon lets hope the heat dosent get to the girls again and we can flowering with no issues. its still at least 100F in their each day, cant wait for winter.lol


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn irish checked out your 600w DAMN SON!  between you and stoney im getting psyched about LEDs, Gonna be following this closely. Hopefully we see some price drops in the next couple months theyre still a bit pricey for me.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 31, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Damn irish checked out your 600w DAMN SON!  between you and stoney im getting psyched about LEDs, Gonna be following this closely. Hopefully we see some price drops in the next couple months theyre still a bit pricey for me.


thanks bro, i have lots of other grow on the web if you Google my name, the ones on here were my small journals. 

i really dont think prices will drop but i think the tech will only get better for the price. remember not any led light is the same everyone makes a different one so you must do your homework my friend. 99% company's are scams out their.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 31, 2011)

he man, how are the girls doing? do you still only have the one 180 above them?

I got my new GLH UFO's today!!! one is broke though.... one is better than none!!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 31, 2011)

that sucks one was broke? call Mike ASAP and let him know. 

damn i posted this on the wrong thread.lol. 

heres my little ones a 10 days. theirs getting hungry and i need to start bumping up the nutes now. ive been real lite on the feedings because of the high temps but i am thinking their roots are getting big where they want more foods, i have to wait for the medium to dry, when i did the wicking they got too much water and i have to dial that in, water wicked all the way up top. i kust need to give them a shorter watering time maybe shave off a minute? 

either way their growing and looking good, you can tell the heat is not making them too happy but their dealing with it pretty good, just sharp edges, but their healthy and i am happy! as of right now i have 2x180's over them so i can get more foot print and spread the girls out

View attachment 1764054View attachment 1764055View attachment 1764056View attachment 1764057View attachment 1764058View attachment 1764059View attachment 1764060


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2011)

irishboy said:


> that sucks one was broke? call Mike ASAP and let him know.
> 
> damn i posted this on the wrong thread.lol.
> 
> ...


sweet bro, I agree they look good


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 31, 2011)

they look even better than last week!!! hope they dry out quick for ya.... this will be a good test though, finding out how long it takes to dry out when it is totally watered.

and yea, one was broke. the fan rattles and only half the diodes lite up. I was gonna call Mike tomorrow.


----------



## irishboy (Aug 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sweet bro, I agree they look good


 thanks brother! i am happy


stoneyluv said:


> they look even better than last week!!! hope they dry out quick for ya.... this will be a good test though, finding out how long it takes to dry out when it is totally watered.
> 
> and yea, one was broke. the fan rattles and only half the diodes lite up. I was gonna call Mike tomorrow.


ya their going threw their grow phase and growing nice everyday. it will be good to know how long the water takes, ill get it dialed in and its going to be easy growing after that, change the water once a week everything els will be auto.lol

ya call mike


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Aug 31, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks bro, i have lots of other grow on the web if you Google my name, the ones on here were my small journals.
> 
> i really dont think prices will drop but i think the tech will only get better for the price. remember not any led light is the same everyone makes a different one so you must do your homework my friend. 99% company's are scams out their.


For sure from what ive seen GLH is one of the best(even before seeing your grow ) 
So i would probably go with them. 

And surely they will reach a point of being better than HIDs and you can only get so powerful before you start being too intense and causing light leaching right? I figure at that point or before with mass production and better fabrication methods the price will drop. (look at computers and Flat screens vs 5 or 10 years ago) 

But i would drop $600 if i knew it was a kickass light that would last a long time


----------



## irishboy (Aug 31, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> For sure from what ive seen GLH is one of the best(even before seeing your grow )
> So i would probably go with them.
> 
> And surely they will reach a point of being better than HIDs and you can only get so powerful before you start being too intense and causing light leaching right? I figure at that point or before with mass production and better fabrication methods the price will drop. (look at computers and Flat screens vs 5 or 10 years ago)
> ...


i know the older less intense 2010 led beat a HPS in a side x side. http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/124858-300w-led-vs-400w-hid-demonstration-92.html

i am not too sure if too much light will harm the plants? ive seen cases both ways but i am not sure because my last plants were touching the 500w lights glass and not one issue. i believe the trick is to start off high and let the plants adapt to the lights and let them chose to grow into it instead of taking them from a few watts of CFL and slamming them with high power light. if the less intense light match beat a HPS with less watts then i dont see how the high power ones would not smoke it? i will find out with my own eyes. i dont see prices going cheaper though anytime soon.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 1, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i know the older less intense 2010 led beat a HPS in a side x side. http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/124858-300w-led-vs-400w-hid-demonstration-92.html
> 
> i am not too sure if too much light will harm the plants? ive seen cases both ways but i am not sure because my last plants were touching the 500w lights glass and not one issue. i believe the trick is to start off high and let the plants adapt to the lights and let them chose to grow into it instead of taking them from a few watts of CFL and slamming them with high power light. if the less intense light match beat a HPS with less watts then i dont see how the high power ones would not smoke it? i will find out with my own eyes. i dont see prices going cheaper though anytime soon.


Somewhere i read that GLH was coming out with a newer better version still (or was that the 2011 models up on the website?)
Why dont you think prices will drop? I mean for 500w your paying $1.2k :/ thats alot of green to drop when HPS are cheap by comparison.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 1, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Somewhere i read that GLH was coming out with a newer better version still (or was that the 2011 models up on the website?)
> Why dont you think prices will drop? I mean for 500w your paying $1.2k :/ thats alot of green to drop when HPS are cheap by comparison.


out of all the years ive been growing with leds i havent seen prices really drop too much. you will just get more for your money but the dollar sing will still be up their. GLH always come out with new units but the new ones coming out have the glass out witch ive always done and am a big fan of. 

HPS is allot cheaper and thats why some go that route. leds are not for every grower and their mainly for higher quality buds while being a little better then HPS on yield from what ive seen . the best results ive ever gotten growing was with these leds and any light ive had paid more then enough for its self on my 1st harvest from savings on meds. but HID is cheaper and grows nice plants also, just all about what each person wants?


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 1, 2011)

True true, so in your experience the LED bud has been danker so to speak? Does it taste better? or more potent? 

And thanks for the info i hope im not cluttering your journal too much


----------



## irishboy (Sep 1, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> True true, so in your experience the LED bud has been danker so to speak? Does it taste better? or more potent?
> 
> And thanks for the info i hope im not cluttering your journal too much


my leds buds have been very dank and dense! i havent done a side by side so i cant say for sure about it with HPS but theirs a grower that did lab test and the led plants were higher. 

i pull killer dank every grow and thats what i am after! i am all about quality.. some of the best weed ive smoked, not sure if it taste better? thats more to do with nutes used


----------



## joey2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Still waiting for my 2 leds. They are taking for ever nearly 2 weeks now after they were said to be shipped ahhh


----------



## fartman (Sep 2, 2011)

just wanted to show off my girls at 13 days flower 1 ww 1 short rider the third is ww just put in flower today thanks for letting me use your thread irish and compliments r always welcome lol
any reccomendations too


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 2, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya i am the 1st ive seen run this system, just wanted to try something new and see if it works good? try to make growing/life easier with our plants and feeding.lol. so far so good.
> 
> as with the leds working ive show the 2010's worked great on many journals but i havent been able to test the new 2011's and give my opinion yet until i finish this grow. soon lets hope the heat dosent get to the girls again and we can flowering with no issues. its still at least 100F in their each day, cant wait for winter.lol


 Do you think any morrocan or afghani strains might be good for your situation considering their natural habitat is a desert climate? Or some East Asian strains since you seem to have not very many problems with your humidity? I've even seen no filter replacement humidifiers for $30 at sears. Works on a 20-30 sq ft rm for about 2.5 hours.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 2, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Still waiting for my 2 leds. They are taking for ever nearly 2 weeks now after they were said to be shipped ahhh


 that sucks. i heard he was waiting on the chines to send the new lights and it will next week, they screwed him from what i was told and i am waiting on my lights also, but i am not worried because i am getting the new lights.lol


fartman said:


> View attachment 1766799View attachment 1766798View attachment 1766797View attachment 1766796View attachment 1766795View attachment 1766794just wanted to show off my girls at 13 days flower 1View attachment 1766793 ww 1 short rider the third is ww just put in flower today thanks for letting me use your thread irish and compliments r always welcome lol
> View attachment 1766792any reccomendations too


 looks great bro! just keep that light high not slam the girls with it


Jman305 said:


> Do you think any morrocan or afghani strains might be good for your situation considering their natural habitat is a desert climate? Or some East Asian strains since you seem to have not very many problems with your humidity? I've even seen no filter replacement humidifiers for $30 at sears. Works on a 20-30 sq ft rm for about 2.5 hours.


i do have a afghani strain this run thinking the same thing, i also have the fabric pots to help with cooling the medium temps, lets hope this works.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 2, 2011)

here is family shot and some good ol' GLH frost!!!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 3, 2011)

looking great brother! frosted like always. man i love sexy weed!


----------



## fartman (Sep 3, 2011)

how long does it take for white widow to start frosting?and am i understang this right its the frost that the trixchromes r on that u look at with a magnifying glass to see when its done?


----------



## joey2011 (Sep 3, 2011)

what his getting them from the chines ?. Yer what ones am i getting seems to be taking ages i asking for a shipping track but no reply several times. I was looking to buy quite afew after but i like to know where my money is. Lack of communication regarding my lights.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

fartman said:


> how long does it take for white widow to start frosting?and am i understang this right its the frost that the trixchromes r on that u look at with a magnifying glass to see when its done?


yes, you are correct, resin (trics) production should start in 2-3 weeks of flowering. sometimes even sooner.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 3, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> what his getting them from the chines ?. Yer what ones am i getting seems to be taking ages i asking for a shipping track but no reply several times. I was looking to buy quite afew after but i like to know where my money is. Lack of communication regarding my lights.


ya bro almost all led lights are from china, USA charges way too much so this forces led companys to go to China. 

did you try calling him?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

Joey,
he's right bro, just call him. I know you are in the UK but i have always got an answer when i called between 3-5pm EST. he is a really nice dude!! every time i leave a conversation with him i feel more educated. the guy is a huge wealth of knowledge.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 3, 2011)

ya i think his e-mails dont always go threw because so many people e-mail him i guess? i know he has missed my e-mails and when i called he never got them. i know he is around mon-fri not sure what times?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Heres almost 2 weeks of veg. temps been around a high of 101F the past week. I just gave them a top feeding of great white, seaweed, and Bio root. all these plants have had until now was some Dyna Gro. thinking i will flip to 12/12 next week. girls are happy i am happy.lol

hope you guys have a fun safe weekend!


----------



## fartman (Sep 4, 2011)

i was wondering whats the normal height you switcg to flowering and how big do they get?


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 4, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i do have a afghani strain this run thinking the same thing, i also have the fabric pots to help with cooling the medium temps, lets hope this works.


Good job mate! Thinking the same as me, talk about smart!   And I'm with ya on that one, I hope this does work!



irishboy said:


> Heres almost 2 weeks of veg. temps been around a high of 101F the past week. I just gave them a top feeding of great white, seaweed, and Bio root. all these plants have had until now was some Dyna Gro. thinking i will flip to 12/12 next week. girls are happy i am happy.lol
> 
> hope you guys have a fun safe weekend!


 Oh, this is always my favorite part, watching them bloom. 

Oh hey I got a question, figured this is a knowledgeable thread of peeps. Have any of you ever got mfgr claims of 500 g/m ^2? Or is that if it's one plant vegged to that big? Like in other words, If I veg one plant to a meter ^2 and I veg 4 plants to a combined total of a meter ^2 am I gonna get the same results? All other factors being the same? Or is this simply wet weight, which I heard is about 3x your dry weight?


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 4, 2011)

fartman said:


> i was wondering whats the normal height you switcg to flowering and how big do they get?


 It depends on a few things. Are you limited in height? Are you growing Sativa or Indica dominant strains? Are you running a scrog grow or are you LST'ing or just straight up? Are you topping? Are you growing clones or from seed? Sorry I know that's a lot of questions but in order to give you an accurate answer I need to know those things.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 4, 2011)

fartman said:


> i was wondering whats the normal height you switcg to flowering and how big do they get?


 theirs so many factors, strain mainly even temps nutes being fed. i usually flower at 15" now some strain will go to about 26" and some will go to about 42". it is very important you know ur strain. if you folair feed heavy with seaweed it will act like bush master and stunt vertical growth some. 


Jman305 said:


> Good job mate! Thinking the same as me, talk about smart!   And I'm with ya on that one, I hope this does work!
> 
> Oh, this is always my favorite part, watching them bloom.
> 
> Oh hey I got a question, figured this is a knowledgeable thread of peeps. Have any of you ever got mfgr claims of 500 g/m ^2? Or is that if it's one plant vegged to that big? Like in other words, If I veg one plant to a meter ^2 and I veg 4 plants to a combined total of a meter ^2 am I gonna get the same results? All other factors being the same? Or is this simply wet weight, which I heard is about 3x your dry weight?


 i dont really go buy the seed claims but i think its pretty much like a SOG things their going by? but its always a area with more then one plant. some times they will say the yield per plant also. basically is just telling what can be had dosent mean you will come close. i am not sure if thats wet or dry? and yes wet is about 75-80% of ur weight


Jman305 said:


> It depends on a few things. Are you limited in height? Are you growing Sativa or Indica dominant strains? Are you running a scrog grow or are you LST'ing or just straight up? Are you topping? Are you growing clones or from seed? Sorry I know that's a lot of questions but in order to give you an accurate answer I need to know those things.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

hey man!!! It has been a few days now since the Jacks 20-20-20 and there are still no signs of def. or burn. so i decided to move the light down a little. since i was so far away i made a big jump the first time. I moved them down 2". from here on out, i will only go 1/2" at a time. 

So i am now at 36" from the shortest plant and 22" from the tallest. and all bud production is moving forward! the plants in the air-crates needed water so i gave them water with some molasses, since i don't have the cal/mag yet. the plants in the containers are still moist so I left them alone.

everything is looking great!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hey man!!! It has been a few days now since the Jacks 20-20-20 and there are still no signs of def. or burn. so i decided to move the light down a little. since i was so far away i made a big jump the first time. I moved them down 2". from here on out, i will only go 1/2" at a time.
> 
> So i am now at 36" from the shortest plant and 22" from the tallest. and all bud production is moving forward! the plants in the air-crates needed water so i gave them water with some molasses, since i don't have the cal/mag yet. the plants in the containers are still moist so I left them alone.
> 
> everything is looking great!


very cool . right now mine are about 30" in veg, so far so good. i just move then very little each day. to 2" isn't real big you just dont want to keep moving it. maybe it will be wise to but a plant or two on a crate to bring it closer to the light to see what happens and not risk ur whole garden? sounds like the Jack is going to do good with the high power.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

irishboy said:


> very cool . right now mine are about 30" in veg, so far so good. i just move then very little each day. to 2" isn't real big you just dont want to keep moving it. maybe it will be wise to but a plant or two on a crate to bring it closer to the light to see what happens and not risk ur whole garden? sounds like the Jack is going to do good with the high power.


Thanks dude, that is a great idea!!! I'll slowly start raising a couple of the shorter plants. this also helps me get to my ultimate goal of having an even canopy.

I sure hope this Jack's is my answer. if it works for me, I'm gonna get the blossom booster from jacks and add it to the 20-20-20. when you mix it together, Jack calls this the "dynamic duo". once i get things dialed in perfect, I'm gonna start pushing the plants to see what they can really do... that will be a little longer down the road but I got nothing but time!

here is a link to that duo: http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html


----------



## irishboy (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Thanks dude, that is a great idea!!! I'll slowly start raising a couple of the shorter plants. this also helps me get to my ultimate goal of having an even canopy.
> 
> I sure hope this Jack's is my answer. if it works for me, I'm gonna get the blossom booster from jacks and add it to the 20-20-20. when you mix it together, Jack calls this the "dynamic duo". once i get things dialed in perfect, I'm gonna start pushing the plants to see what they can really do... that will be a little longer down the road but I got nothing but time!
> 
> here is a link to that duo: http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html


ya i know about the duo and think its the way to go. even the bloom by its self is great. i am not a huge fan of allot of N in bloom. sometimes you can get leafy buds. ive had that issues on some strains, some are not that bad though


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya i know about the duo and think its the way to go. even the bloom by its self is great. i am not a huge fan of allot of N in bloom. sometimes you can get leafy buds. ive had that issues on some strains, some are not that bad though


I'll try and get some soon. a place sells it very close to my house and it's only $4. I'm gonna try to find the liquid bloom booster. this contains calcium and magnesium in it already. If i got the liquid, should I use that with just the all purpose?

or, do i use all three, the dynamic duo and the liquid bloom booster all together?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I'll try and get some soon. a place sells it very close to my house and it's only $4. I'm gonna try to find the liquid bloom booster. this contains calcium and magnesium in it already. If i got the liquid, should I use that with just the all purpose?
> 
> or, do i use all three, the dynamic duo and the liquid bloom booster all together?


no i wouldnt use all 3. just to, its really hard to say ive seen both ways on the web and they both work, i would just use the bloom if it were me and maybe once in a while use the 20-20-20 but cut it out towards the end. i have no clue though because ive never used it, theirs tons of grown on here that are very nice with these products i would hit those guys up that have been using it for 10+ years.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

sweet!! thanks dude!!

so when your new containers start to dry, do they dry out just like they got wet? ya know, start to dry from the top down, where you can see the moist level. Or do they just all dry up all around the sides and the soil stays moist?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 4, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> sweet!! thanks dude!!
> 
> so when your new containers start to dry, do they dry out just like they got wet? ya know, start to dry from the top down, where you can see the moist level. Or do they just all dry up all around the sides and the soil stays moist?


they should dry all around but since i am bottom feeding the top will dry 1st and go down because more water in in the bottom


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

irishboy said:


> they should dry all around but since i am bottom feeding the top will dry 1st and go down because more water in in the bottom


That's good, you can see exacatly how much moist soil is in them!! sounds like a cool setup!


----------



## joey2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for reply's. I tried ringing him afew times no answer. Maybe if you speak to him could you ask. I brought them under the email [email protected]. Just want to know when i can expect them thanks


----------



## irishboy (Sep 5, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Thanks for reply's. I tried ringing him afew times no answer. Maybe if you speak to him could you ask. I brought them under the email [email protected]. Just want to know when i can expect them thanks


he said all lights have shipped and he sent tracking #'s to everyone. it either shipped UPS or FED ex. 

he dose not work weekend and today is a Holiday. but i did ask him for you and he sad all panels shipped out and so has all tracking #'s.. i would check fedex or UPS. ive always got my lights threw fed ex


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 5, 2011)

Got my 180's last week, wondering how to tell difference between last years and the new 2011's... 




irishboy said:


> he said all lights have shipped and he sent tracking #'s to everyone. it either shipped UPS or FED ex.
> 
> he dose not work weekend and today is a Holiday. but i did ask him for you and he sad all panels shipped out and so has all tracking #'s.. i would check fedex or UPS. ive always got my lights threw fed ex


----------



## irishboy (Sep 5, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Got my 180's last week, wondering how to tell difference between last years and the new 2011's...


their a whole new panel, the mounts on the wire will have a hook that attaches to the unit, the 2010 were built in. the 2011 face where the leds are will be white with high tech looking connectors or something the 2010 are just shiny. the 2011 are crazy brite.. those are the easiest way i can think of for you to tell.. trust me you have the 2011 the 2010's are not being made anymore unless you custom order one.


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 5, 2011)

Called Mike today and ordered a 290w, really excited for it! How do you think the coverage will be in a 46"x19" area? Also my current available height is 46" but it can be adjusted to around 70". Do you think I should take out the shelf to increase the available height when it gets here?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 5, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Called Mike today and ordered a 290w, really excited for it! How do you think the coverage will be in a 46"x19" area? Also my current available height is 46" but it can be adjusted to around 70". Do you think I should take out the shelf to increase the available height when it gets here?


not sure on the foot print i havent seen those lights, i would think 46" would be cool, if the plants are real small i would start them off to the side and work them into the middle and harden them off with the light as high as it can go, then work it down real slow. the higher the light the more space it will cover.


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 5, 2011)

irishboy said:


> not sure on the foot print i havent seen those lights, i would think 46" would be cool, if the plants are real small i would start them off to the side and work them into the middle and harden them off with the light as high as it can go, then work it down real slow. the higher the light the more space it will cover.


Sounds good, thanks man. I've gotta start reviewing yours and other journals now before it gets here; hoping to avoid as many potential problems as I can.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Irish, I took your advice and i raised one plant up closer to the lights. The plant i chose had been getting the 20-20-20 two weeks prior to flowering. and has been under the GLH panels for five days now. it was at 34" away now i moved it up to 26" I will be keeping a very close eye on this plant.

here is some AK47 bud porn to frost up your night for ya!! GLH powered of coarse!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 6, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Hey Irish, I took your advice and i raised one plant up closer to the lights. The plant i chose had been getting the 20-20-20 two weeks prior to flowering. and has been under the GLH panels for five days now. it was at 34" away now i moved it up to 26" I will be keeping a very close eye on this plant.
> 
> here is some AK47 bud porn to frost up your night for ya!! GLH powered of coarse!


please do my friend. we can learn allot

damn bro these lights produce frost like crazy? ive seen a few pics of people just starting to flower and their crazy frost! i am getting real happy because i am all about quality


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Called Mike today and ordered a 290w, really excited for it! How do you think the coverage will be in a 46"x19" area? Also my current available height is 46" but it can be adjusted to around 70". Do you think I should take out the shelf to increase the available height when it gets here?


Footprint on the 290 is 4 x 4 with a core saturation of 2.8 x 2.5. Maybe consider rotating plants for even coverage every couple days


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2011)

irishboy said:


> they should dry all around but since i am bottom feeding the top will dry 1st and go down because more water in in the bottom


Maybe it will help keep those damn fungus gnats away. I'm hoping someday I can rid my room of them.


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Footprint on the 290 is 4 x 4 with a core saturation of 2.8 x 2.5. Maybe consider rotating plants for even coverage every couple days


I'm thinking of trying to set it up so two would be harvested every 4-5 weeks and two new ones would go in then. So should I put the new ones on outside plus raise them up a bit and have the older two in the middle? I'm not sure how well I'd be able to rotate them in there because the space is so narrow. Any thoughts on how the narrow depth might effect the footprint spreading out to the sides a bit more?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Maybe it will help keep those damn fungus gnats away. I'm hoping someday I can rid my room of them.


 it dose seem to help, the botttom feed seems to last longer without watering? ill mess around with it a bit more and find out for sure?


KawiZZR said:


> I'm thinking of trying to set it up so two would be harvested every 4-5 weeks and two new ones would go in then. So should I put the new ones on outside plus raise them up a bit and have the older two in the middle? I'm not sure how well I'd be able to rotate them in there because the space is so narrow. Any thoughts on how the narrow depth might effect the footprint spreading out to the sides a bit more?


not sure what ur asking? if the room is narrow the light wont go out as far just bounce off the walls. the other side that longer should still be the same foot print but maybe even more brighter because of the narrow side throwing like back?


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 6, 2011)

irishboy said:


> not sure what ur asking? if the room is narrow the light wont go out as far just bounce off the walls. the other side that longer should still be the same foot print but maybe even more brighter because of the narrow side throwing like back?


Sorry, I meant like will how narrow it is have a negative impact on the ones directly below the light because of the light being reflected directly back? Like would it be better to have the bigger ones on the sides and let the little ones be in the middle and just further away?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 6, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Sorry, I meant like will how narrow it is have a negative impact on the ones directly below the light because of the light being reflected directly back? Like would it be better to have the bigger ones on the sides and let the little ones be in the middle and just further away?


not sure? i would still put the young ones on the sides because its reflected light and not as strong as the light under the panels


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 6, 2011)

hey Irish!! how are your girls doing today?

did ya flip the switch yet?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 6, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hey Irish!! how are your girls doing today?
> 
> did ya flip the switch yet?


their getting big and growing like crazy! i will flip the switch maybe Sunday or so? i want to let the run catch up since i started with a few plants that were already bigger. also waiting on the V3 lights.


----------



## kckid816 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking good man. Been pretty busy so I haven't been on RIU much. The heat finally broke here so I'm taking some clones tonight for a soil grow under my 1k in a tent. After the mom's fill back out a little I will be taking more clones to go under the plasma and LEDs. I have one giant plant left that was way behind and it's looking great so not really in a huge rush to chop it.


----------



## joey2011 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yer i got my shipping info says its was shipped out on the 31st. Been 7 days so far hopefully soon!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 7, 2011)

great news. keep us posted!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Very important info!!! 

Mike had some lab test done and he found out the issue, it was the lights just being too powerful for the height spaces most have, the 2011 need to be hung several feet about the plants because they are so strong, these lights are meant to be hung higher like i have been doing. with that being said it may not work good for people that can hang them that high? Mike is going to send anyone thats having a issue a new power supply that will power the leds down to a little more then the 2010's models that are proven. this will make ur led power and lumens in between the 2010's and the 2011's. this should clear up all issues from what the lab test have shown. if you are having issues and Do Not have head room contact mike and he will send out new power supply's to all that need them. this will make you able to keep the lights much closer to the plants.. if you have head room and like the extra power and foot print then this is not needed for you guys. the power drawl will be the same as the 2010's but a little more? you will have to talk to Mike about the power drawl details? 

the new pannels will be the same specs as the 2010's but added white and no glass i guess they have a new lenses that will make the lights run with no water isses with the glass out?

not everyone is having issues like burning of leaves but if you do then this might be a step to take, if not then enjoy the power of the strong leds. this is mainly for people having issues and lack head room to hang the bright leds high


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 7, 2011)

That's awesome, the problem with LEDs is now that they are too powerful haha. Did he say what the new recommended heights are for the panels now?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 7, 2011)

irishboy said:


> Very important info!!!
> 
> Mike had some lab test done and he found out the issue, it was the lights just being too powerful for the height spaces most have, the 2011 need to be hung several feet about the plants because they are so strong, these lights are meant to be hung higher like i have been doing. with that being said it may not work good for people that can hang them that high? Mike is going to send anyone thats having a issue a new power supply that will power the leds down to a little more then the 2010's models that are proven. this will make ur led power and lumens in between the 2010's and the 2011's. this should clear up all issues from what the lab test have shown. if you are having issues and Do Not have head room contact mike and he will send out new power supply's to all that need them. this will make you able to keep the lights much closer to the plants.. if you have head room and like the extra power and foot print then this is not needed for you guys. the power drawl will be the same as the 2010's but a little more? you will have to talk to Mike about the power drawl details?
> 
> ...


That is some great info Irish!! 

did the lab results show what the best hieght was in the test? I'm wondering if i should put mine back to 38"....

I have been having a hard time reaching Mike in the past week. we spoke last thursday but I haven't been able to reach him since. He has been reading my emails but nt responding to them. now the voice mail box is full and I can't even leave a message. I'd really like to get the broken UFO replaced!!! has he been swamped or something?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 7, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> That's awesome, the problem with LEDs is now that they are too powerful haha. Did he say what the new recommended heights are for the panels now?


 no kidding.lol. i am not sure on the height but i think its a good amount. some are running their 290's like 4' and liking it. i keep mine around 34" seem cool but only timer will tell every strain acts different. he knows more then me though


stoneyluv said:


> That is some great info Irish!!
> 
> did the lab results show what the best hieght was in the test? I'm wondering if i should put mine back to 38"....
> 
> I have been having a hard time reaching Mike in the past week. we spoke last thursday but I haven't been able to reach him since. He has been reading my emails but nt responding to them. now the voice mail box is full and I can't even leave a message. I'd really like to get the broken UFO replaced!!! has he been swamped or something?


 i think he has been swamped with the lights and just life, hasn't been too easy getting a hold of him either for me. i will tell him about you next time i talk to him for sure. i dont talk to him all that much if not needed, he will call and tell me about things like i just posted, but thats not allot. but ill try for you.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks you sir!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 7, 2011)

i like these led's only other ones i've been interested in besides blackstar and kessil which i own both, but im still slightly thrown by the price for what i get, i see you get excellent results as well as other people but it just seems like a lil too much $ for what i get. Im still following this with a lot of interest though because with these new ones out now its a whole new ball game to think about if i can burn my leaves just having it around 20 inches or so lol. I can put my blackstar just about on the plants, but it rapes my footprint thats why these intrigue me just like the kessil, more penetration to allow for higher placement of lights allowing for more modularity. keep up the good work


----------



## irishboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i like these led's only other ones i've been interested in besides blackstar and kessil which i own both, but im still slightly thrown by the price for what i get, i see you get excellent results as well as other people but it just seems like a lil too much $ for what i get. Im still following this with a lot of interest though because with these new ones out now its a whole new ball game to think about if i can burn my leaves just having it around 20 inches or so lol. I can put my blackstar just about on the plants, but it rapes my footprint thats why these intrigue me just like the kessil, more penetration to allow for higher placement of lights allowing for more modularity. keep up the good work


the black stars are really cheaper. their 240w is only 130w? or somthing. also i seen a video on youtube with a dude taking them apart and they were not 3w leds. kessil is the most over priced, i dont get that one? gut BS dose work desent ive seen a few cool grow with quality meds not big yield but quality. just dont like how they scam people into thinking their getting a great deal on a 240w light and its really only 130w, i also seen a video on youtube with a guy saying their not 3w leds when he took them apart. not sure how true that is though? but they make quality meds and i would think their one of the other better companys out their besides the spectras, just wish black star would stop the misleading BS!

leds are not cheap but ive yet have had a havest where it did not pay for the lights on the 1st run in savings from buying meds. even the the high power 600w i ran back in the day i pulled 19oz from 4 plants and i think the lights was close to 2g's? no two led company's are the same, most are just scams and after quick money and they pop up everyday


----------



## joey2011 (Sep 8, 2011)

I finally got them but about 15 of the led chips are not working you got to be shittng me. Anyone had this problem ?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> I finally got them but about 15 of the led chips are not working you got to be shittng me. Anyone had this problem ?


it is possible that it is broke. it is also possible that these are the diodes that are not visible to the eye. take a photo of the panel with it turned on and see if the led's are visible in the photo. your gonna have to play with the angle so you don't just get a blur. is it the exact same diodes in both panels?

the plants can see em but we can't.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> I finally got them but about 15 of the led chips are not working you got to be shittng me. Anyone had this problem ?


are they in a row? if not its just the leds we can see some colors with out eyes. like IR


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 8, 2011)

I got two new 180's from Mike at GLH. I am growing in 4x4x8 ft tent, moved the lites down to 22 inches and after 2 hours started to see the ladies start burning , moved back to 32 inches. Question I have is what happens when I try to flower, can I get them close enough not to burn, or should I see mike about new PS?

Thanks for help.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> it is possible that it is broke. it is also possible that these are the diodes that are not visible to the eye. take a photo of the panel with it turned on and see if the led's are visible in the photo. your gonna have to play with the angle so you don't just get a blur. is it the exact same diodes in both panels?
> 
> the plants can see em but we can't.


yup. everyone thinks that. now if their in a straight row then its a issue..


----------



## fartman (Sep 8, 2011)

my lights r all the way up as high as i can get them and theres 33 inches over canopy and its killing my plant this is so fristrating i pent alotta money and time on this plant,on top of that mike wont answer his phone


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

fartman said:


> my lights r all the way up as high as i can get them and theres 33 inches View attachment 1776427over canopy and its killing my plant this is so fristrating i pent alotta money and time on this plant,on top of that mike wont answer his phoneView attachment 1776426


to be honest that dose not look like a issue ive seen with Mikes lights, its more of a burning look. to me that looks like ur plants under or over watered?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

hey irish how has the grow been treating you these days


----------



## fartman (Sep 8, 2011)

it did this same thing the other day and i raised the lights and it stood back up,the last time i fed it was 2 days ago,i did just put a jar of water on it in case it was underwatered , plus i have 4 other plants that r shorter(right now) that get fed the same and they r beutiful,the only other thing i can think of is i left the moisture meter in it and it might of started corroding causing some kind of acid also a few days back i wanted to see how the overlap of lights was so i put the light in the overlap area and it did this so i moved it back and tied it up and in 15 minutes it stood up on its own again


----------



## joey2011 (Sep 8, 2011)

Its not a row, but even some red are flickering plus when i put them both side by side its a diff pattern to what ones arnt working ?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hey irish how has the grow been treating you these days


 their looking great! about to flower real soon! i am very happy with these girls even in the crazy high temps i have.. ill get pics up for you guys soon! 


fartman said:


> it did this same thing the other day and i raised the lights and it stood back up,the last time i fed it was 2 days ago,i did just put a jar of water on it in case it was underwatered , plus i have 4 other plants that r shorter(right now) that get fed the same and they r beutiful,the only other thing i can think of is i left the moisture meter in it an it night of started corroding causing some kind of acid


 IDK bro ive seen allot of grows with these lights and never seen anything like that.. i really dont think its the lights bro? i have yet to see that unless you under or over water or putting them threw stress like high temps or even root trouble. dont know what to say bro, 1st ive seen that and i am not thinking its the lights fault? could be but ive never seen that.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

joey2011 said:


> Its not a row, but even some red are flickering plus when i put them both side by side its a diff pattern to what ones arnt working ?


not sure i would try to get a hold of Mike and see whats going on? shoot me a PM with some kind of info that Mike can recognize you by and if i talk to him all let him know for ya. i nener heard of that? the power supply is what would cause that and if that was the case it would be a row.. but Mike needs to be let know this because he can then rip the makers in china a new one!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

right on irish il be around to checkem out


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

lots of truth in this except for the fact that blackstar doesnt use 3w leds, they use 3w driven at 1w for longevity they still get better penetration out of the 3w than 1w even though they are being driven to 1w, having done some more math, your led really isnt that much more expensive than the blackstars if you look at actual wattage used because you cant compare a 240 blackstar to one of these 180w lights they are stronger, not by much but they are stronger. If i get another panel im gonna grab one of these for a test run, but im really probably gonna be staying with kessil. If you know the actual tech thats in the kessil you would know its not overpriced, i had family that used to work for dicon years ago, this technology has been around longer than the leds we use in our panels, its stronger light uses less power, yea they are still a little expensive but you cant say overpriced for what they do. Are they expensive yes, do they produce results absofuckinlutely they do, 2 of em made my blackstar look like a kiddy toy to put it that way. 3 of the h150's i KNOW would beat out one of these 180's. I ended up pulling a lil over a half pound off of 3 of them with an extreme spider mite and gnat infestation along with a table that was screened way to late and actually had nug cut off that could have developed more and an overpacked table. BS works like you said but i think yeild could be better, quality though i got no complaints. 



irishboy said:


> the black stars are really cheaper. their 240w is only 130w? or somthing. also i seen a video on youtube with a dude taking them apart and they were not 3w leds. kessil is the most over priced, i dont get that one? gut BS dose work desent ive seen a few cool grow with quality meds not big yield but quality. just dont like how they scam people into thinking their getting a great deal on a 240w light and its really only 130w, i also seen a video on youtube with a guy saying their not 3w leds when he took them apart. not sure how true that is though? but they make quality meds and i would think their one of the other better companys out their besides the spectras, just wish black star would stop the misleading BS!
> 
> leds are not cheap but ive yet have had a havest where it did not pay for the lights on the 1st run in savings from buying meds. even the the high power 600w i ran back in the day i pulled 19oz from 4 plants and i think the lights was close to 2g's? no two led company's are the same, most are just scams and after quick money and they pop up everyday


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lots of truth in this except for the fact that blackstar doesnt use 3w leds, they use 3w driven at 1w for longevity they still get better penetration out of the 3w than 1w even though they are being driven to 1w, having done some more math, your led really isnt that much more expensive than the blackstars if you look at actual wattage used because you cant compare a 240 blackstar to one of these 180w lights they are stronger, not by much but they are stronger. If i get another panel im gonna grab one of these for a test run, but im really probably gonna be staying with kessil. If you know the actual tech thats in the kessil you would know its not overpriced, i had family that used to work for dicon years ago, this technology has been around longer than the leds we use in our panels, its stronger light uses less power, yea they are still a little expensive but you cant say overpriced for what they do. Are they expensive yes, do they produce results absofuckinlutely they do, 2 of em made my blackstar look like a kiddy toy to put it that way. 3 of the h150's i KNOW would beat out one of these 180's. I ended up pulling a lil over a half pound off of 3 of them with an extreme spider mite and gnat infestation along with a table that was screened way to late and actually had nug cut off that could have developed more and an overpacked table. BS works like you said but i think yeild could be better, quality though i got no complaints.


you have any pics of ur kessil grow? everyone ive talked to says then did work good for them at all. ive yet to see good results in a journal and from what ive seen their way over priced, leds are figured cost per watt. so in that case and not seeing any huge yeilds documented they are over priced to me. 

i did not know that about the BS usesing 3w leds powered down to 1w? still missleading and the units names are very misleading, but ya quality of buds is their bud yeilds are really lacking and so if the foot print. thats another things about the kessil i dont like is the foot print for the price is not good at all you need to spend allot of money to get a alright foot print from what ive been told? please post some pics of the 1/2lbs kessil grow i would love to check that out!


----------



## 711grower (Sep 8, 2011)

to kaptain kron. are you stating that your 3 h150 kessils pulled a half a pound dried and manicured ? that would equate to aproximately 2 grams per watt. even experts have a hard time pulling those numbers. I bought a h150 to play around with it. I was quite amazed at how well it kept a large mom thriving for only 37 watts but when I tried it in flower on a small plant I had it seemed to lack the intensity needed to flower...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

i wish i had some man, like i said before i recently changed partners old partner wouldnt let me take pics dont remember if you remember from when i tried to start my journal on my blackstar when i first picked it up. Now i only have 1 kessil instead of the 4 i used to have because 3 were his, odd you havent seen any results with kessils, bushy old man was using them viagro was using them as well with excellent results, kessils footprint is small but when you do the math on 90 watts over a 2x3 table with a half pound result you just can't argue with that only thing ive seen close to that is what your using currntly. Kessils footprint area is fixed by light movers if you do some more research on their company you will find that they push moving light almost as hard as they sell their led's i believe moving light is better, lets me get the light closer to my plants without burning, also enables me to run different color kessils, and place them in different areas on the spinner and have a custom spectrum running instead of magenta or purple you know. Kessils are worth it, if at the very least for the power savings, oh and fyi the h350's that just came out are 3.5 times stronger than a single h150 and can be had for less than one of the 180 spectra's and i know 3 kessils will outperform 1 180 not 2 of em but definately 1

h350's can be had now locally in cali for 360 bucks out the door. Just info, im still very interested in these panels again now that they've come farther along, i kinda wish i had grabbed one instead of the blackstar but at the time couldnt afford it.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

dried and its more about like 1.5 grams a watt a lil over. but yes 3 of them will do that one just isnt powerful enough on its own to really get good results flowering unless your gonna scrog and do all kinds of madness. Kessil is designed to be run with multiple units one will not do much of anyting for u.

Also want to make clear i did not come in here to bash on these led's irish is using or say kessil is better for all i know it may not be, i only know what i have done with them. I know i dont have pics, you can say pics or it didnt happen if you want, it wont hurt my feelings because i know i did it. Im only here to speak on facts and look at this lovely LED grow that irish has going on. Regardless of manufacturer its nice to see good led bud and people trying to use them because they really are the future and you really can produce HPS size yields from them. Go led powered buds =)



711grower said:


> to kaptain kron. are you stating that your 3 h150 kessils pulled a half a pound dried and manicured ? that would equate to aproximately 2 grams per watt. even experts have a hard time pulling those numbers. I bought a h150 to play around with it. I was quite amazed at how well it kept a large mom thriving for only 37 watts but when I tried it in flower on a small plant I had it seemed to lack the intensity needed to flower...


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

ya i am more of a pic and journal type of guy.. i dont see how you can say you know the kessil will out do the spectra when you havent used them? i dont think its right to make claims like that until a side x side is done, every grower is different and a true side x side will show the truth. 
ive seen/talked to a few growers that used the kessil and they did not like them and switched to the spectra and said they were more happy. think a few growers were on THC farmer? not sure i dont keep track but i rember dude wanted me to look at his plants. ill post a link if i find the journal some time

i like how the kessil are light weight, but ive yet to see pics of results to make me think their not over priced. i am just more of a documented type of person. nothing personal, thats just me


----------



## fartman (Sep 8, 2011)

if my plant was overwatered will it come back and would it take 2 days after feeding to look like this?it look great yesterday.
how often do u feed your plants?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

i can say that purely based on what i've seen you produce in this thread man, 3 kessils is stronger than 1 180 its a fact an undeniable one, i dont have to do a side by side to know that i used my black star which is BARELY less power than your 180 and it got made to look like an absolute kiddy toy compared to 3 kessils, It would be like say comparing my blackstar as a 250watt hps and the 3 kessils as a 600w hps, it just beats it out you cant argue that and i know your panels are better than the blackstars but they cannot be so far above and beyond better with only 60 watts more draw from that style of panel. I've also compared a 300w blackstar which pulls i think somehting like 20 watts less than your 180 with the 3 kessils and it came closer but still not the density and yeild of the 3 kessils. For comparison i pulled down 3.5 zips of smaller gram to 2 gram sized nug off of a 2x2 ebb and flow under a single kessil h150 the blackstar most i pulled under it alone singly was 6.5 dry

I understand needing documention, it upsets me i cant document the grows with them how i want because i feel like a lawyer in a court room with no papers and shit, i know the results i produced i just can't prove it with pics cuz i have an asshole for a partner -_- I can almost guarantee you too that the people that switched did not use as many units as i did over the size area i did, if i had only had 1 kessil i would never have bought another one. You just cant grow the same with them its about modularity and using light movers to get the best results. anyways enough of this debate i wanna see some nug porn



irishboy said:


> ya i am more of a pic and journal type of guy.. i dont see how you can say you know the kessil will out do the spectra when you havent used them? i dont think its right to make claims like that until a side x side is done, every grower is different and a true side x side will show the truth.
> ive seen/talked to a few growers that used the kessil and they did not like them and switched to the spectra and said they were more happy. think a few growers were on THC farmer? not sure i dont keep track but i rember dude wanted me to look at his plants. ill post a link if i find the journal some time
> 
> i like how the kessil are light weight, but ive yet to see pics of results to make me think their not over priced. i am just more of a documented type of person. nothing personal, thats just me


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

Grumpy Old Deamer grows with kessils. he has some great buds grown with one of them. he uses one for veg and one for bud. he grows one scrog'd plant and gets great yield. he built his entire setup around the lights. he is on RM3's forum quite often.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

this grow hasnt even flowered so i dont know how you can say that? also leds dont have anything to do with the power they use its all about the spetrums used, or every 180w would be the same. ive seen 1x180w spectra pull a 1/4lb from 1 plant, so do worse some do better. 

you want to see nug porn of my older grows? i dont have any with the new lights because i havent flowered yet, but i have tons of my older ones. 

so you say the spectras with 60w more then the BS cant be all that much better but yet the kessil with allot less watts can be?lol. your looking at things all wrong my friends watts is the small part when dealing with leds, its about how their built and what NM are used. 

either way i am glad they worked for you. if you decide to do a journal feel free to post the link here on my thread. or can you post a link to a grow with the kessil that are having great yeilds? like ive said ive yet to see one and would love to. feel free to post any links you want of completed grows with the kessil i also like seeing other leds grows. 

this is my 1st time using the 180's also so i dont see how you seen the proof in my thread? 

bottom line is ive yet to see proof and comparing the BS to the spectras to judge the kessil is not accurate at all. also every grower is different and you have to take that into consideration.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

thank you for correcting me thats right, grumpy was the one who turned me onto grafting and really got my interest pumpin on kessils, they really perform EXCELLENT under scrog, and GOD does have an excellent setup and gets great yeilds. thanks for contributing that. Im trying now that most people agree LED's work to sort thru the ones that work and the ones that dont. We know irish boys work they been kickin ass for a year or two now if i remember correctly, also know kessil and BS work but BS not ideal for yeild. I just want to get rid of the bullshit companies so we can stop hearing about how LED's dont work and we can start hearing about what matters, who produces the best light for price and quality and yeild.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

fartman said:


> if my plant was overwatered will it come back and would it take 2 days after feeding to look like this?it look great yesterday.
> how often do u feed your plants?


 they should bouch back as long as you didnt cause root rot from lack of O2? are they pretty wet? ur not gonna like my answer because its not help but i just water mine when they need it no set time. the key is to learn how heavy ur pots are when their dry and pick up each pot to know when to water, if their heavy but u put ur fingure in them and the top is dry then the bottom is still wet and leave them alone. always pick up the pots to know when they need water. 


stoneyluv said:


> Grumpy Old Deamer grows with kessils. he has some great buds grown with one of them. he uses one for veg and one for bud. he grows one scrog'd plant and gets great yield. he built his entire setup around the lights. he is on RM3's forum quite often.


you have a link bro? i would love to check that out.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

kessil is different technologie you cannot compare the two watt for watt like that, ive seen lots of 180 grows with these style panels they dont beat out three kessils, can we talk about something that matters.

Sorry i mispoke must not have been your grow using the 180s s1 i used to follow on here used them with excellent results. Still not as impressive as 3 kessils.



irishboy said:


> this grow hasnt even flowered so i dont know how you can say that? also leds dont have anything to do with the power they use its all about the spetrums used, or every 180w would be the same. ive seen 1x180w spectra pull a 1/4lb from 1 plant, so do worse some do better.
> 
> you want to see nug porn of my older grows? i dont have any with the new lights because i havent flowered yet, but i have tons of my older ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> thank you for correcting me thats right, grumpy was the one who turned me onto grafting and really got my interest pumpin on kessils, they really perform EXCELLENT under scrog, and GOD does have an excellent setup and gets great yeilds. thanks for contributing that. Im trying now that most people agree LED's work to sort thru the ones that work and the ones that dont. We know irish boys work they been kickin ass for a year or two now if i remember correctly, also know kessil and BS work but BS not ideal for yeild. I just want to get rid of the bullshit companies so we can stop hearing about how LED's dont work and we can start hearing about what matters, who produces the best light for price and quality and yeild.


ia agree bro 90% something percent out their are BS and thats why i know go by grow journals and pics of trusted growers because ive seen it all in my time. its nothing personal just the things ive seen and the stuff ive tested in the past with other led company's dose not make me trust the led market that much. this is why i like to read completed journals that are detailed..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

unfortunately its not if i decide to do a journal its not my choice, not my house you know. If it was you would be seeing everything. Im not scared i got a med card and a lawyer and i follow the laws so let em come after me, why he wont let me post a journal i dont know hes alil bitch about that stuff sometimes. LEDs spectrum and penetration, that conects directly to power using the style leds your using, your not using a special chip set like the kessils its different technology you cannot compare the two the way you did, just can't you can't say that cause a kessil uses less power than a 180 it cant do it, its totally differnt tech than what your running. They really shouldnt even be called LED's honestly because they arent if you really must know a kessils tech is closer to a laser than an LED.



irishboy said:


> this grow hasnt even flowered so i dont know how you can say that? also leds dont have anything to do with the power they use its all about the spetrums used, or every 180w would be the same. ive seen 1x180w spectra pull a 1/4lb from 1 plant, so do worse some do better.
> 
> you want to see nug porn of my older grows? i dont have any with the new lights because i havent flowered yet, but i have tons of my older ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

irishboy said:


> you have a link bro? i would love to check that out.


you bet man, He is an awesome guy. and his thread is very well organized with lots of photos and descriptions!! he is very friendly and supportive!!

http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,1273.0/topicseen.html


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

really really true man i could care less what brand i use you can call it what you want as long as it works and gets me at least 1.5 gpw im happy. Right now kessils doing it for my and for my style grow its gonna work better than a panel with the way my room is designed i have friends i wouldnt reccomend the kessil too becase of how their room was built its not set up right really for it, for them i've been sayin look here or blackstar, i wonder who else is makin decent shit now days.



irishboy said:


> ia agree bro 90% something percent out their are BS and thats why i know go by grow journals and pics of trusted growers because ive seen it all in my time. its nothing personal just the things ive seen and the stuff ive tested in the past with other led company's dose not make me trust the led market that much. this is why i like to read completed journals that are detailed..


----------



## fartman (Sep 8, 2011)

ya it feels pretty wet but its my biggest plant ,would think it would drink the most,temps got down to 63 in there the last 2 nights also


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

hey when did he move forums?



stoneyluv said:


> you bet man, He is an awesome guy. and his thread is very well organized with lots of photos and descriptions!! he is very friendly and supportive!!
> 
> http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,1273.0/topicseen.html


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> kessil is different technologie you cannot compare the two watt for watt like that, ive seen lots of 180 grows with these style panels they dont beat out three kessils, can we talk about something that matters.
> 
> Sorry i mispoke must not have been your grow using the 180s s1 i used to follow on here used them with excellent results. Still not as impressive as 3 kessils.


ill be honest until i see proof i dont really care anymore because its not getting anywhere. everyone has their own opinions. please post some links of the kessil grows so we can see. ive seen enough leds grows and until i see proof i and not going to respect them. thats just me. ive seen *one plant* hit 1/4lbs from the older model spectras and that was impressive to me.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hey when did he move forums?


he joined up just when i did, sometime in may.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> really really true man i could care less what brand i use you can call it what you want as long as it works and gets me at least 1.5 gpw im happy. Right now kessils doing it for my and for my style grow its gonna work better than a panel with the way my room is designed i have friends i wouldnt reccomend the kessil too becase of how their room was built its not set up right really for it, for them i've been sayin look here or blackstar, i wonder who else is makin decent shit now days.


 yup to each their own as long as it works for that person who cares. i am not saying the lights didnt work well for you i am just saying ive yet to see stuff that makes me think their better then the lights i use. but thats me and dosent really matter. its hard to say look at this dudes grow compared to this one because at the end somones feelings are gonna get hurt and i rather not go that route and ever diss a growers grow. i rather leave the subject alone because i dont care that much.lol

the said thing is not too many lights work that good that are out and all that dose is hurt the led teach name and make people think others wise.. this is why i tell everyone to do their homework. 


fartman said:


> ya it feels pretty wet but its my biggest plant ,would think it would drink the most,temps got down to 63 in there the last 2 nights also


 bro thats pretty low temps!! that can shock ur girl! always water less when its colder, no matter how big ur girl is! cant go off of the size of ur plant all the time you have to learn what the medium can hold before its over watered. the more water the less O2 to ur toots and roots love air and need it! i am telling you its not the lights its something els, this is how i was able to call the over watering because ive done the same thing in the past. just takes time.. out plants like to be watred less and more often. 


stoneyluv said:


> you bet man, He is an awesome guy. and his thread is very well organized with lots of photos and descriptions!! he is very friendly and supportive!!
> 
> http://riddlem3.com/index.php/topic,1273.0/topicseen.html


thanks bro ill check it out.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

can you post some pics of his grils flowering? i have to join and i dont feel like joining another fourm at this time? can u post some pics of the most recent flower update for us please stoneyluv or Kaptain Kron


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

if you think i came here for your respect your fuckin trippin bro i came here to comment on how far these led's have come since day one and compliment your grow. I dont care if anyone on this site respects me or my opinions its the internet and everyone is entitled to their own. im not here to argue and it seems thats where this is going im going to unsub soon because thats not why i came here. I came here cause i know you've been doing good things with led's and thought i would check out s1 else who knows how to use them properly since most people seem to think they are a joke. Let em though ill just sit here at home save power and smoke my superior bud.

let me see if i can get a pic for ya man.



irishboy said:


> ill be honest until i see proof i dont really care anymore because its not getting anywhere. everyone has their own opinions. please post some links of the kessil grows so we can see. ive seen enough leds grows and until i see proof i and not going to respect them. thats just me. ive seen *one plant* hit 1/4lbs from the older model spectras and that was impressive to me.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

View attachment 1776601


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> if you think i came here for your respect your fuckin trippin bro i came here to comment on how far these led's have come since day one and compliment your grow. I dont care if anyone on this site respects me or my opinions its the internet and everyone is entitled to their own


where the fuck did you get that from? i said i wasnt going to respect the lights dosent mean shit about ur respecting me. i care less if anyone respects me. its simple you aid this was better and i said show me the proof, you didnt have any and i said thats fine but my mine is set until i see it with my eyes, simple as that. take it how you want, i never said anything about me not respecting you or anything i said the lights, you shouldn't care about the lights to get that mad bro, its not ur company.lol

you need to re read my post because i never said anything about respect towards you but the lights. 

like i said drop the subject because i care less about a pissing match about leds, i just want to do a grow and not have any fuss. you gave ur opinion and i gave mine, their should be no issue. 

take it how you want bro


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

heres a pic of a 1st or 2nd time grower using the 180w older model.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

maybe you need to learn how to be a little more clear as to what you are referring to when you say things like that because it was not clear to me you were talking about the lights and its offensive to me when i come in here to compliment you that you tell me you dont have any respect for that, At least thats the way i took it. Ill be the first to say i coulda been wrong i dont live in your brain so i wouldnt know. Besides i do stuff like that all the time too like word stuff the wrong way and people take it wrong.

thats a nice pic above but thats it? thats all he got off of a 180? how big was his pot? grumpy uses a 3 gallon if i remember correctly and hes yeilding 2 ounces out of that off of 36watts.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> maybe you need to learn how to be a little more clear as to what you are referring to when you say things like that because it was not clear to me you were talking about the lights and its offensive to me when i come in here to compliment you that you tell me you dont have any respect for that, At least thats the way i took it. Ill be the first to say i coulda been wrong i dont live in your brain so i wouldnt know. Besides i do stuff like that all the time too like word stuff the wrong way and people take it wrong.


i think i was pretty clear? i think you miss read it.. why would i say respect them? if i was talking about you? i made it clear i was talking about leds



irishboy said:


> *please post some links of the kessil grows so we can see*. ive seen enough leds grows and until i see proof i and not going to respect *them*.


look bro i am done talking about these lights i careless anymore. use what works best for you and thats all that matters. i am not going to go back and forth about lights because i really dont care, i use what works for me and you do the same. i am just here to post my grow journal and not trying to becker back and forth other lights and get into a pissing match. 

i rather have peace and friends then to lose some over leds. thanks for sharing the info on the BS and K's . i will keep more of a eye out for them and who knows maybe somtime ill give them a try, i know a hydro shop that will let me use them for a test.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

like i said i could have read it wrong... but thats not how it reads to me thats how it reads when you take it out of context whatever, this is really starting to annoy me now its like every time i try to stop this stupid bickering you carry it on so im going to bow out of here, no hard feelings cause i dont want your thread crowded up with bullshit, keep growin quality nug with those led's man.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

i am letting you know maybe i posted it wrong? but i did not mean it like that and was talking only about the lights. i would never disrespect a grower 


Kaptain Kron said:


> like i said i could have read it wrong... but thats not how it reads to me thats how it reads when you take it out of context whatever, this is really starting to annoy me now its like every time i try to stop this stupid bickering you carry it on so im going to bow out of here, no hard feelings cause i dont want your thread crowded up with bullshit, keep growin quality nug with those led's man.


same as with you my friend, keep it green and smoke on! no hard feelings and thanks for sharing the info with us, ill keep an eye out for the K's more often now. thanks for the info on the BS some of that i didnt know? on quick question how was the quality compared to the K's on the BS light?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

i would say quality is better right now i have 2 lights running over my waterfarm with ao in it, 1 kessil and my blackstar the bs side is frostier but also its putting out more light than the single kessil like i said one kessil wont get much for ya, however G.O.D had fine tuned it to 2 ounces plus so pretty impressive for just one plant, ive managed more but it took 24 plants or somthing like that and nug quality was fluffy from overpacking the table.

It may also be my disability man, i got aspergers and i take things wrong a lot maybe some dyslexia too so i read things wrong sometimes, no hard feelings i just dont want to create some, =) im glad i could be of some help with the blackstars, keep up the good work man. =)

Also im in kinda a shitty mood right now feelin kinda confrontational maybe i need to burn another bowl lol, i think its cuz s1 tried to get crazy with me this morning at 711 at like 6 am.... put on for abad day lol


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i would say quality is better right now i have 2 lights running over my waterfarm with ao in it, 1 kessil and my blackstar the bs side is frostier but also its putting out more light than the single kessil like i said one kessil wont get much for ya, however G.O.D had fine tuned it to 2 ounces plus so pretty impressive for just one plant, ive managed more but it took 24 plants or somthing like that and nug quality was fluffy from overpacking the table.
> 
> It may also be my disability man, i got aspergers and i take things wrong a lot maybe some dyslexia too so i read things wrong sometimes, no hard feelings i just dont want to create some, =) im glad i could be of some help with the blackstars, keep up the good work man. =)
> 
> Also im in kinda a shitty mood right now feelin kinda confrontational maybe i need to burn another bowl lol, i think its cuz s1 tried to get crazy with me this morning at 711 at like 6 am.... put on for abad day lol


no hard feeling on my part at all never had them until the whole respect post. i am always down to here about leds because that my thing i love led tech. 

the pic i posted was a 1st or 2nd time grower i just posted a pic i found real fast, didnt care enough to dig threw stuff because at the end i like to see things for my self even with the spectras. i dont really know how these 2011 lights work because of the heat issues are screwing with me and my last grow, hopping i can pull this off in my 100F temps with a strain that from a hot area?

2oz from low watts is impressive! just like with any system dialing it in is key. 

as far as allot of plants ive found ive gotten better results from less plants because their not fighting for light. now if its a 12/12 from start then a more SOG style is better with more IMO. 

as far a frost its more to do with the spectrum and not the watts, BS might be using a spectrum or NM that triggers that? theirs so many MN ans each one can have a different function on the plant, this is why most company's will not share that info because i guess its lie sharing ur award winning BBQ to the comperter lol

your more then welcome to post any pics on here if you want of ur grows its all good with me bro. also if the K's treat you that good i would just save up and buy more then buying a spectra, go with what works best for ur setup. 

ill test how the 2011's do and we can all see that way and save money. ive only used the older model lights and that what i know.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

=) cool man keep it up


----------



## fartman (Sep 8, 2011)

ok thanks irish i think your right it is overwatering due to cooler temps ,good thing mike didnt answer his phone lol,and i sure am blad the other plants didnt cave in too imma watch my waterin from now on ,be glad when i get this down,thanks dog


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

fartman said:


> ok thanks irish i think your right it is overwatering due to cooler temps ,good thing mike didnt answer his phone lol,and i sure am blad the other plants didnt cave in too imma watch my waterin from now on ,be glad when i get this down,thanks dog


anytime my friend, thats what i am here for. once you get your watering down you should get better yield also. roots love O2 and thats why i mix light mixes and now use the airpots things. how were you checking if the plants need water? putting ur finger in the top of the soil?

it is also important to water little when ur roots are not that big, for at 1st its just a little water and when u get the plants bigger you will know how much they want. every setup is different and know one can tell you by what they water and you can go by that, you have to just use the better judgment thats how we get out thumbs green, from trail and error


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 8, 2011)

I would believe I died and went to heaven if my first under the 180's looked like this.



irishboy said:


> heres a pic of a 1st or 2nd time grower using the 180w older model.
> View attachment 1776615


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 8, 2011)

private album


----------



## curly604 (Sep 8, 2011)

it does but it says you need a password


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hoping these are the new 180's and on day 3 of 1st indoor gro


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

keep those lights as high as you can! their no joke bro very strong. ive seen people have them 4' and loving it. the higher the more footprint also. ill post some pics of my girl tonight! lookig sexy

you have to get a pic of the leds its self to tell, but if u just got them their the V2 not the ones that are not out yet of course.lol. those will have no glass. no one has those though


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, I raised them as high as I can. What happens as they grow, the tent is limited as it is only 8 ft high, what if I turn one off until they are ready to flower and try to top them and keep them shorter?



irishboy said:


> keep those lights as high as you can! their no joke bro very strong. ive seen people have them 4' and loving it. the higher the more footprint also. ill post some pics of my girl tonight! lookig sexy
> 
> you have to get a pic of the leds its self to tell, but if u just got them their the V2 not the ones that are not out yet of course.lol. those will have no glass. no one has those though


Ok, I wondered about that since I had talked to Mike and he said we were all getting the new ones with the glass removed. Are the V2 the lites that you are describing and using or the note you posted from Mike was referring to Lites - V3 that no one has??


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Ok, I raised them as high as I can. What happens as they grow, the tent is limited as it is only 8 ft high, what if I turn one off until they are ready to flower and try to top them and keep them shorter?


8 feet is plenty. I don't even have that much room. Irish is right though man, keep them high and slowly lower them every couple days if ya want. mine are at 34" away from the tops now and my floor is still bright as can be, so penetration is just fine that far away. 


can't wait to see those afgooy!!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Ok, I raised them as high as I can. What happens as they grow, the tent is limited as it is only 8 ft high, what if I turn one off until they are ready to flower and try to top them and keep them shorter?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I wondered about that since I had talked to Mike and he said we were all getting the new ones with the glass removed. Are the V2 the lites that you are describing and using or the note you posted from Mike was referring to Lites - V3 that no one has??


 8' is a bit much. start out around 4' and let the sit for a few days since their young and after about 3-4 days work them down to about .5" every day and once you hit around 30" let them grow into the lights. these lights will drive/push ur plants hard so the lower you go i believe to think the more K you need. 

the v2 are what i have right now. the v3 are what have the glass down and are not as strong. i am going to use those for we can see how they work but i am keeping the strong ones because i have head room and like the idea of the bigger foot print for less watts. all i can say is these are no joke and strong if you dont respect them they can fry ur plants! less is more! now the V3 i am getting should be just like the older grows i did and i should be able to keep them much closer like 15" but thats because their not powered as high as the ones i have right now. 


stoneyluv said:


> 8 feet is plenty. I don't even have that much room. Irish is right though man, keep them high and slowly lower them every couple days if ya want. mine are at 34" away from the tops now and my floor is still bright as can be, so penetration is just fine that far away.
> 
> 
> can't wait to see those afgooy!!


on point my friend.. ill get some pics for you guys latter been buy right now but i have to feed so ill snap a few.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 8, 2011)

heres my girls! living life to the fullest and staying sexy green.. i am very happy with them even in the crazy hot temps i have.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

they look great dude!! they have lots of side branching to. Is there a reason the two in the middle are so much bigger? is the light in the center or something?

how is the bottom feeding workin out?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 9, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> they look great dude!! they have lots of side branching to. Is there a reason the two in the middle are so much bigger? is the light in the center or something?
> 
> how is the bottom feeding workin out?


thanks bro! the two in the middle were always bigger from the start right when i got them. the others were runts, so that the reason. 

i just bottom fed right now and got it dialed in now i think? i have to wait until latter once they wick. but so far i love it and its as simple as it gets and its a great way to go for a bigger garden, just push a button and ur done feeding.lol


----------



## curly604 (Sep 9, 2011)

plants are looking vibrant buddy nice too see even with all that heat  keep it up.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 9, 2011)

curly604 said:


> plants are looking vibrant buddy nice too see even with all that heat  keep it up.


thanks brother, i am very happy that their doing good in these temps, its been crazy hot the past week at night, 90F


----------



## curly604 (Sep 9, 2011)

wow no shit thats nuts bro i would die at those temps never mind my plants lol.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 9, 2011)

curly604 said:


> wow no shit thats nuts bro i would die at those temps never mind my plants lol.


thats just the night temps.lol


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dday 4 - doing great at 4 foot








irishboy said:


> 8' is a bit much. start out around 4' and let the sit for a few days since their young and after about 3-4 days work them down to about .5" every day and once you hit around 30" let them grow into the lights. these lights will drive/push ur plants hard so the lower you go i believe to think the more K you need.
> 
> the v2 are what i have right now. the v3 are what have the glass down and are not as strong. i am going to use those for we can see how they work but i am keeping the strong ones because i have head room and like the idea of the bigger foot print for less watts. all i can say is these are no joke and strong if you dont respect them they can fry ur plants! less is more! now the V3 i am getting should be just like the older grows i did and i should be able to keep them much closer like 15" but thats because their not powered as high as the ones i have right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## irishboy (Sep 9, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Dday 4 - doing great at 4 foot


thats too funny!.lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 9, 2011)

That's a great way to put a twist on it!! rep for the smile!!! and made it big just cuz it deserved it!!

do you have a thread where you post that everyday? you should, I'd sub.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 9, 2011)

Healthy mate, I wish I had space like that for my girls. WHen you swithching?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 9, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Healthy mate, I wish I had space like that for my girls. WHen you swithching?


thanks bro! i will flip Sunday


----------



## irishboy (Sep 10, 2011)

heres the side x side pics. the V3 is on the left (150w) the V2 is on the right (180w). the V3 for less watts are a little less brighter but its hard to tell, they have a more cleaner color like a HID TV, thinking from the glass out and the 120 degree white leds now blending things more. spectrum is a little different like the 2010's were in a way but these have more white. foot print is a little bigger on the V3's thinking maybe from the 120 degree whites? still penetrate just as good from what i could see side x side. theirs no glass and some weird coating protecting the board. 

i will be flowering this Sunday i am thinking? we will see soon.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 10, 2011)

so I am to assume that the less watts is driven at a lower potential of the diodes. will this make them last a little longer on the light degradation?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> so I am to assume that the less watts is driven at a lower potential of the diodes. will this make them last a little longer on the light degradation?


yup! the less work the longer they will last.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey stoney and irish, most LED panels ive seen are rated to last about 50,000ish hours. Any thoughts on the accuracy of these statements? 
Also like HPS would the bulb start to become less efficient with age and output less light? 

Just curious if you have any experience, or knowledge with this


----------



## fartman (Sep 10, 2011)

do you know why my plants yellowing around bud sites and how to fix it?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 10, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Hey stoney and irish, most LED panels ive seen are rated to last about 50,000ish hours. Any thoughts on the accuracy of these statements?
> Also like HPS would the bulb start to become less efficient with age and output less light?
> 
> Just curious if you have any experience, or knowledge with this


I haven't owned mine long enough to say for sure on the 50K but i believe it. I bet they would even exceed that time.

and yes even diodes slowly lose effecncy and brightness over time. it's at a much slower rate than HID's and CFL's but they do degrade over time.



fartman said:


> View attachment 1779311View attachment 1779310do you know why my plants yellowing around bud sites and how to fix it?


that looks just like the issue i was having.... give them more nutes. don't go overboard but increase them a little. I ended up switching to an all purpose 20-20-20 nute. I'm not saying that you should bo this, I'm sure more P and K would help just fine and more bloom nutes could fix your problem.

as Irish has said many times, these ligts are no joke and they really work the plants hard!!! they suck all the juice right out of them!!! try keeping them fed more.

how far away are your lights?


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 10, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Hey stoney and irish, most LED panels ive seen are rated to last about 50,000ish hours. Any thoughts on the accuracy of these statements?
> Also like HPS would the bulb start to become less efficient with age and output less light?
> 
> Just curious if you have any experience, or knowledge with this


LED output will degrade over time as well, but the 50,000 hr rating most companies use is a 30% benchmark for loss of output. That's why they recommend that as the lifespan of the lights. The lights should last well past that point, just with diminishing returns. After 50,000 hrs they'd still probably make really good veg lights, just might not want to flower with them. This doesn't really matter though as 50,000 hrs is about 11.5 yrs of 12/12 so long before that point there will probably be much better flowering lights and you'll have demoted any current panel to veg only anyways.


----------



## fartman (Sep 10, 2011)

the light is 35 inches away heres my feeding diagram


Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.


so your saying use more guanos or wut?

the jamacain guano is high phosporous 

and the peruvian seabird guano is high nitrogen

dont know what k is


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 10, 2011)

fartman said:


> the light is 35 inches away heres my feeding diagram
> 
> 
> Flowering nute tea mix:
> ...


yea, maybe more guanos. is the little bit of kelp the only place you get your K from?


----------



## fartman (Sep 10, 2011)

yes that the recipe irish gave me tell me exactly what to do please should i go from 2/3 cups to 1 cup on the guanos and instead of 5 teaspoons kelp ,maybe 7 1/2?


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 10, 2011)

^^^ Awesome responses  Thanks for the info stoney/ kawizzr


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 10, 2011)

fartman said:


> yes that the recipe irish gave me tell me exactly what to do please should i go from 2/3 cups to 1 cup on the guanos and instead of 5 teaspoons kelp ,maybe 7 1/2?


man that's a tough call for me.... I'm a bit out of element with the organic tea's. lets wait for Irish on this one. It's his recipe, He'll know what to modify at what amount.... sorry I can't help ya.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yea, maybe more guanos. is the little bit of kelp the only place you get your K from?


Molasses is a great source of K as well as other micros


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 10, 2011)

something to note irish i checked on my agent orange which is under a blackstar and single kessil. The blackstar side is producing more trichs, i have two theories as to why, theory one is the blackstar is more intense than a single kessil is and has a higher saturation point, i have a hard time believing this because of the technology kessil uses to project their light. Im more inclined to believe that the blackstar has a better spectrum for trichome production, either way this is disapointing to me as i dont really want another blackstar and was going to go kessil but now im not so sure anymore not real happy about the trichome production. Its not abnormally low or anything quite to the contrary its really damn frosty just not as frosty as the other side -_-. Gonna be lookin real hard at these spectras now if im going to buy any more panels for the reason that i know they will yeild much more than my BS, hopefully with the same trichome production. What a dissapointment, nug density feels the same from one side to the other also the kessil sides nugs are just as big as the other sides. so no loss in yeild per say in the saturation area. Odd, annoyingly odd.... time to start saving some money for new lights to test. Im still very satisfied with the results i got from my kessil im just down because i see so many more trichs on the other side.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 10, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Hey stoney and irish, most LED panels ive seen are rated to last about 50,000ish hours. Any thoughts on the accuracy of these statements?
> Also like HPS would the bulb start to become less efficient with age and output less light?
> 
> Just curious if you have any experience, or knowledge with this


 never had the long enugh.lol. 50,000 is a very long time.lol. ive read they will dim down by that time but nothing like HID


fartman said:


> View attachment 1779311View attachment 1779310do you know why my plants yellowing around bud sites and how to fix it?


 looks like a iron def to me! whats ur PH run off? make sure its in range! folair spraying with seaweed should help.. dont ask how much to mix because all brands are different i can answer that one but the bottle should say? you could bump the lights up a bit if it makes you feel safer but that dosent look like what ive seen looks just like zinc or off gassing from PVC. make sure ur PH in good?


stoneyluv said:


> I haven't owned mine long enough to say for sure on the 50K but i believe it. I bet they would even exceed that time.
> 
> and yes even diodes slowly lose effecncy and brightness over time. it's at a much slower rate than HID's and CFL's but they do degrade over time.
> 
> ...


 well said


KawiZZR said:


> LED output will degrade over time as well, but the 50,000 hr rating most companies use is a 30% benchmark for loss of output. That's why they recommend that as the lifespan of the lights. The lights should last well past that point, just with diminishing returns. After 50,000 hrs they'd still probably make really good veg lights, just might not want to flower with them. This doesn't really matter though as 50,000 hrs is about 11.5 yrs of 12/12 so long before that point there will probably be much better flowering lights and you'll have demoted any current panel to veg only anyways.


 well said, thanks for the info


fartman said:


> yes that the recipe irish gave me tell me exactly what to do please should i go from 2/3 cups to 1 cup on the guanos and instead of 5 teaspoons kelp ,maybe 7 1/2?


 remember thats not a recipe i made that a organic ones that popular. i just get made doc dude and dump a little here and their and just make my own teas. if it were me i would be mixing some seaweed always! and some Earth Juice micro blast. Humic acid should always help things get taken better. the key is always knowing ur PH run off is in range. almost all issues are from bad PH 


stoneyluv said:


> man that's a tough call for me.... I'm a bit out of element with the organic tea's. lets wait for Irish on this one. It's his recipe, He'll know what to modify at what amount.... sorry I can't help ya.


 na not my recipe, just a tea brew that many use and he was looking for one.. all my teas are in my head i dont really measure just go by eye


Shwagbag said:


> Molasses is a great source of K as well as other micros


 yes it is! seaweed is the best though


Kaptain Kron said:


> something to note irish i checked on my agent orange which is under a blackstar and single kessil. The blackstar side is producing more trichs, i have two theories as to why, theory one is the blackstar is more intense than a single kessil is and has a higher saturation point, i have a hard time believing this because of the technology kessil uses to project their light. Im more inclined to believe that the blackstar has a better spectrum for trichome production, either way this is disapointing to me as i dont really want another blackstar and was going to go kessil but now im not so sure anymore not real happy about the trichome production. Its not abnormally low or anything quite to the contrary its really damn frosty just not as frosty as the other side -_-. Gonna be lookin real hard at these spectras now if im going to buy any more panels for the reason that i know they will yeild much more than my BS, hopefully with the same trichome production. What a dissapointment, nug density feels the same from one side to the other also the kessil sides nugs are just as big as the other sides. so no loss in yeild per say in the saturation area. Odd, annoyingly odd.... time to start saving some money for new lights to test. Im still very satisfied with the results i got from my kessil im just down because i see so many more trichs on the other side.


damn bro that sucks! i am all about quality and thats always my main goal... it has nothing to do with the power bro, its the spectrum all the way that will make frosted buds. at the end i dont think you will get any less frost from the spectras because those things frost up plants for sure and the 2011 ive seen some frost. at the end if you needed a light right now i would go BS because quality is everything. i would hold off if you could until i test out these brand new spectras! trust me bro if i get frost in these 100F+ temps you will be more then good on the frost!..lol. i am about to flower soon so we can see whats up? i know the 2010's gave me crazy frosted dank so i just need to varafiy the 2011.. from the pics ive seen i am pretty happy about frost with them its just the heat is what has me worried heat just kills frost! 

thanks for sharing that info with us!


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

Speaking of the seaweed, here is a great eBay vendor I bought my humic/fulvic blend and azomite from. Check out their store, lots of goodies and great prices. Their support is top notch, I emailed them yesterday and got responses to my questions in minutes. The link is for the seaweed powders but check out the rest of their store its a nice selection. 

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Organic-Store/Kelp-Fertilizers-/_i.html?_nkw=seaweed&_fsub=840779013&_sid=23660683&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> but try it yourself... rise and lower the light and look at the penetration. no matter what i do i still have purple perlite!! life is good!


Thanks for the points , but will u only see purple perlite if you used large chunky stuff?


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> *but try it yourself... rise and lower the light and look at the penetration. no matter what i do i still have purple perlite!! life is good!*


Are you saying the penetration is very good even at the extreme distances?


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/362114-hippy132.html

Irish, thought I would post my new grow info, hope u dont mind... appreciate almost all and any help.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 11, 2011)

no problem, i got 100 degree temps too your not alone my shit is frosty as balls, theres no real nug yet but its so damn frosty i could probably get a half in just bubble lol



irishboy said:


> never had the long enugh.lol. 50,000 is a very long time.lol. ive read they will dim down by that time but nothing like HID
> 
> looks like a iron def to me! whats ur PH run off? make sure its in range! folair spraying with seaweed should help.. dont ask how much to mix because all brands are different i can answer that one but the bottle should say? you could bump the lights up a bit if it makes you feel safer but that dosent look like what ive seen looks just like zinc or off gassing from PVC. make sure ur PH in good?
> 
> ...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 11, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Thanks for the points , but will u only see purple perlite if you used large chunky stuff?


all perlite glows... if it's to small to see, just put your hand or a piece of white paper there. the whole idea is that you find the sweet spot between penetration and coverage.



Shwagbag said:


> Are you saying the penetration is very good even at the extreme distances?


mine does. my lights are at about 3' away from the canopy and my entire floor glows. and my cabinet is stuffed!


----------



## fartman (Sep 11, 2011)

can i put the humic acid in with the guanos or do i have to do it seperate,im waiting on ph meter from ebay,i made a kelp folar it stinks lol 
if u want me to quit asking questions just say the word aint tryin to put u out


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 11, 2011)

those are with the new models? I wonder would he send them out with both power packs because i use my led's on two differnt style cabs one i scrog and i dont have a lot of height space so i'd need the less powerful one but the other i got PLENTY of height because i designed it so i could do vert grows with an hps if i decided to. If i could get one with 2 power supplys that would be the shit.



stoneyluv said:


> all perlite glows... if it's to small to see, just put your hand or a piece of white paper there. the whole idea is that you find the sweet spot between penetration and coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> mine does. my lights are at about 3' away from the canopy and my entire floor glows. and my cabinet is stuffed!


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> all perlite glows... if it's to small to see, just put your hand or a piece of white paper there. the whole idea is that you find the sweet spot between penetration and coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> mine does. my lights are at about 3' away from the canopy and my entire floor glows. and my cabinet is stuffed!


OK, I went in with white paper and still no glow, how hi must one be to see glo? but, I did notice tips were starting to burn a kittle so I raised the lites some more and starting to see what I think is, (wait a min, puff, puff, puff...)nope still no glow. I do know what you mean about the glo, just not seeing it...plants seem to be growing


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Speaking of the seaweed, here is a great eBay vendor I bought my humic/fulvic blend and azomite from. Check out their store, lots of goodies and great prices. Their support is top notch, I emailed them yesterday and got responses to my questions in minutes. The link is for the seaweed powders but check out the rest of their store its a nice selection.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/The-Organic-Store/Kelp-Fertilizers-/_i.html?_nkw=seaweed&_fsub=840779013&_sid=23660683&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


 very cool thanks bro! i am about to get humic made from BioAg its said to be the best and even their site will teach you allot about that stuff. but i am trying to move to the dry seaweed because it last allot longer. so thanks!


Shwagbag said:


> Are you saying the penetration is very good even at the extreme distances?


 mine is, ive been fine with my lights 40" above my plants. i am just starting to lower my lights allot more to test out what i can get away with on these new lights i just got? at 28" right now from my bigger ones. all i am using is 2x180's and its lighting up my 4x4 tray because of how high i can keep them. their is a grower thats keeping 1x290w 4" the whole grow to see what happens? 


hippy132 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/362114-hippy132.html
> 
> Irish, thought I would post my new grow info, hope u dont mind... appreciate almost all and any help.


 thanks bro, ill check it out latter


Kaptain Kron said:


> no problem, i got 100 degree temps too your not alone my shit is frosty as balls, theres no real nug yet but its so damn frosty i could probably get a half in just bubble lol


 just means it will be better once it cools down, because i get more frost when its cooler for sure


fartman said:


> can i put the humic acid in with the guanos or do i have to do it seperate,im waiting on ph meter from ebay,i made a kelp folar it stinks lol
> if u want me to quit asking questions just say the word aint tryin to put u out


 yes you can mix them. you need to get a PH meter thats whats going t tell you whats going on? the seaweed should help some, its one of the best things you can feed the girls. remember the only stupid question is the ones not asked. asking questions is how we learn my friend! 


Kaptain Kron said:


> those are with the new models? I wonder would he send them out with both power packs because i use my led's on two differnt style cabs one i scrog and i dont have a lot of height space so i'd need the less powerful one but the other i got PLENTY of height because i designed it so i could do vert grows with an hps if i decided to. If i could get one with 2 power supplys that would be the shit.


 not sure? to be honest i dont think its a huge different from each light, theirs is a difference put i am still getting penetration just as good. might be because the glass is out? i do know if the older models are hung close and not adjusting certain things you can fry the crap out of the girls! their very strong.. most that are going by a few of my theory's i posted on here have no issues. 


hippy132 said:


> OK, I went in with white paper and still no glow, how hi must one be to see glo? but, I did notice tips were starting to burn a kittle so I raised the lites some more and starting to see what I think is, (wait a min, puff, puff, puff...)nope still no glow. I do know what you mean about the glo, just not seeing it...plants seem to be growing


you see no glow with the paper? is the light on? LMAO! just joking around.lol.. i put my hand sometimes, the key is to watch ur girls and see how they react.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

Question, getting ready for first watering and want to water with tea, got lots of nutes from person that had to get out of growing , can I addd to tea at beginning or make tea with molasses and several types of bat shit then add prior to watering?

Examples of nutes available:
BC - Grow and Boost
Techniflora - Sugar Daddy
Earth Juice - Grow
Magical
Organic Nitrogen


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Question, getting ready for first watering and want to water with tea, got lots of nutes from person that had to get out of growing , can I addd to tea at beginning or make tea with molasses and several types of bat shit then add prior to watering?
> 
> Examples of nutes available:
> BC - Grow and Boost
> ...


not sure never used those ntes. you do not need allot of nutes when their young, and be easy on the gunaos you can burn ur plants if over doing it. the main thing you want to foucse on is getting ur Micro life good. for the 1st feedings seaweed sould do the trick or just the EJ grow and magical? allot matter on ur medium ur using also some soils have enough food to last 3 weeks and you can over due things buy adding allot of stuff. earthworm casting and seaweed are a great starting tea they once done brewing for 24-36hrs you can add gunaos. you dont want to add gunaos until the end of the brewing because it can make the tea go bad if not done right. the best thing to do is read and read on google about teas, organics are easy but you have to learn them 1st of you can have issues and its allot harder to fix a issue with organics


----------



## fartman (Sep 11, 2011)

how bout epsom salt can i just put that in the guano mix too?i think this kelp foilar is working not real sure yet tho,


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

fartman said:


> how bout epsom salt can i just put that in the guano mix too?i think this kelp foilar is working not real sure yet tho,


epsom salt is good for mag. i dont see why you couldnt add that? 
seaweed will do wonders for ur plants! just dont spray them all the time and over due it. always root feed with it.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

OK, thanks, wasn't sure, but I do know in past outdoor grows didnt need much nutes until 4 weeks into grow.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> OK, thanks, wasn't sure, but I do know in past outdoor grows didn&#8217;t need much nutes until 4 weeks into grow.


you have to learn how to read the plants. if they are getting yellow new growth sometimes that a sing they need a little more food. its not easy and can be tricky but after a while you will pick up on how to do it. 

what medium are you using?


----------



## fartman (Sep 11, 2011)

glad you told me that ive sprayed it on 3 times already today,thanks


----------



## fartman (Sep 11, 2011)

im still confused tho mike says to add extra p and k in flowering with these lights so how do i do that with this recipe


Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.

thats y the yellowing is around the budsites right

there is no directions on most of this stuff

this is what mike said on his ebay page 

Recommended to start the light at 36 to 38 inches and let your plants grow up to the light. Some plants can grow right up to the light and touch the glass some might need a minimum of 16 inches between the light and the canopy. Spectra LED's are extremely intense LED grow lights with high PAR, with that said please make sure you use a nutrient that provides a full spectrum of micro and macro nutes, I have also seen increased results by bumping up the potassium and phosphorus intake as soon as I switch to 12/12.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

irishboy said:


> you have to learn how to read the plants. if they are getting yellow new growth sometimes that a sing they need a little more food. its not easy and can be tricky but after a while you will pick up on how to do it.
> 
> what medium are you using?


Straight Sunshine Professional #4, didn't add extra pearlite and now thinking I wish I had. But it's only been 6 days since transplanting small clones from dispensary.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

fartman said:


> glad you told me that ive sprayed it on 3 times already today,thanks


 lol. it will be fine. remeber to more u feed threw leaves the less ur roots grow because they dont need to look for food.


fartman said:


> im still confused tho mike says to add extra p and k in flowering with these lights so how do i do that with this recipe
> 
> 
> Flowering nute tea mix:
> ...


not sure but i would say the high P gunao and seaweed and molasses would be a good start. just look at the NPK of ur stuff and see what has the higher PK and use that.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Straight Sunshine Professional #4, didn't add extra pearlite and now thinking I wish I had. But it's only been 6 days since transplanting small clones from dispensary.


man wish u would have hit me up before using that SS#4 thats my stuff and perlite is needed. a great mix is a bale of SS#4 to a big bag of chunky perlite. the perlite will also help with the PH issue u might be because peat moss gose acid really fast and bad, you need to use dolomite lime or perlite to help with that. keep a eye on your run off and see? somtimes you will be good because u have a batch that has a good amount of lime in it and PH will be ok


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll check runoff if I ever get to water it, only 6 days into it, I could transplant and add 1/2 bale to -1/2 bag of chunky, could even reuse existing I would imagine. Is the danger of shock worth it?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

i would transplant even though u can get shock ur can get root rot with lack of O2. u ca either water less and more often or u can transplant. i would try the less water and more often to see how that works. always pick up ur pots and if water is sitting on the bottom of the pot just leave it so the roots will go to it or els if the bottom stays too wet u might get rot


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thinking I might transplant into 3 gallon smart pots, after all they are still smaller than the one gallon plants being sold. I'll hit them with some b stuff and hope for the best. 


irishboy said:


> i would transplant even though u can get shock ur can get root rot with lack of O2. u ca either water less and more often or u can transplant. i would try the less water and more often to see how that works. always pick up ur pots and if water is sitting on the bottom of the pot just leave it so the roots will go to it or els if the bottom stays too wet u might get rot


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 11, 2011)

So this is plan of attack. 1. purchase bag of chunky pearllite, 2. mix half that bag with half of bag left from soil. 3. Get plants wet and remove plants from old pots. 4. Fill new pots with new mix and wet down with water - well water non chlorine - 133 ppm plus some B1 -read ph on runoff(?) and wait for the plants to grow healthy wealthy and wise.

any thoughts?


----------



## curly604 (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 1781787View attachment 1781788View attachment 1781789View attachment 1781790View attachment 1781791yo irish what up bro just thought i would post some pics up showin what i pulled from a 120w 2 spectrum chineese led that proly ran at 60 -80 true watts plus i had a few cfl's in there but they did shit all, just goes to show that you can do some crazy things even with a cheaper end panel  cheers brotha


----------



## irishboy (Sep 11, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> So this is plan of attack. 1. purchase bag of chunky pearllite, 2. mix half that bag with half of bag left from soil. 3. Get plants wet and remove plants from old pots. 4. Fill new pots with new mix and wet down with water - well water non chlorine - 133 ppm plus some B1 -read ph on runoff(?) and wait for the plants to grow healthy wealthy and wise.
> 
> any thoughts?


 sounds good. if u already have B1 use it but dont buy none if you dont. use seaweed for sure will help reduce shock big time 


curly604 said:


> View attachment 1781787View attachment 1781788View attachment 1781789View attachment 1781790View attachment 1781791yo irish what up bro just thought i would post some pics up showin what i pulled from a 120w 2 spectrum chineese led that proly ran at 60 -80 true watts plus i had a few cfl's in there but they did shit all, just goes to show that you can do some crazy things even with a cheaper end panel  cheers brotha


very nice bro, good old leds.lol
let us know the dry weight when u get it please?


----------



## curly604 (Sep 11, 2011)

for sure man i will let you know as soon as i do  im gonna say overall close to 2 oz's i already got 21.6 g's dried, and 145g's wet and drying now.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 12, 2011)

curly604 said:


> for sure man i will let you know as soon as i do  im gonna say overall close to 2 oz's i already got 21.6 g's dried, and 145g's wet and drying now.


very cool, would be a great SOG strain, have like 50 of those.lol


----------



## irishboy (Sep 12, 2011)

i held off on flowering today. i want to let the small ones catch up. their growing crazy fast once i put in the new lights and lowered them to about 28" i am working my way down each day. the middle girls are getting big, just have some of the smaller ones that have been runts since day one i want to get a little bigger, no sense to lose the extra yield over a few more days. 

i notice one weird things after i bottom fed, the res had a bunch of sand looking crystals left when the water was sucked up, not sure f its salts or what? never seen that before its very shiny looking sand stuff. i have no clue whats thats from? something to do with the nutes i am sure? Dosent seem like a bad thing, plants are very happy.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 12, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i held off on flowering today. i want to let the small ones catch up. their growing crazy fast once i put in the new lights and lowered them to about 28" i am working my way down each day. the middle girls are getting big, just have some of the smaller ones that have been runts since day one i want to get a little bigger, no sense to lose the extra yield over a few more days.
> 
> i notice one weird things after i bottom fed, the res had a bunch of sand looking crystals left when the water was sucked up, not sure f its salts or what? never seen that before its very shiny looking sand stuff. i have no clue whats thats from? something to do with the nutes i am sure? Dosent seem like a bad thing, plants are very happy.


Did you use epsom salts?


----------



## curly604 (Sep 12, 2011)

irishboy said:


> very cool, would be a great SOG strain, have like 50 of those.lol


fuck ya man thats the plan for my next grow 16 5gallon buckets dwc 3 mini net pots in each so 48 plants total and i think im gonna have 2 - 4 290w spectra's and this is all gonna be in my 4x4 ...... lol only thing that has me worried is setting up 16 fucking air stones to each bucket ..... but i dont think theres any way around it if anyone has any idea's that would be great.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 12, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Did you use epsom salts?


 no.


curly604 said:


> fuck ya man thats the plan for my next grow 16 5gallon buckets dwc 3 mini net pots in each so 48 plants total and i think im gonna have 2 - 4 290w spectra's and this is all gonna be in my 4x4 ...... lol only thing that has me worried is setting up 16 fucking air stones to each bucket ..... but i dont think theres any way around it if anyone has any idea's that would be great.


sounds sweet. i would get the 180's if it was me, get more lights for the same price and more foot print. i would no skip on the air stones


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> So this is plan of attack. 1. purchase bag of chunky pearllite, 2. mix half that bag with half of bag left from soil. 3. Get plants wet and remove plants from old pots. 4. Fill new pots with new mix and wet down with water - well water non chlorine - 133 ppm plus some B1 -read ph on runoff(?) and wait for the plants to grow healthy wealthy and wise.
> 
> any thoughts?


Repotted into 6 - 3 gallon smart pots - had two already, added big chunk - #4 perlite to soil, wet down with water and seaweed mix. Ladies are back under the lites and hopefully enjoyed the time out.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tested PH at 5.6 at runoff


----------



## irishboy (Sep 14, 2011)

sounds good bro


----------



## irishboy (Sep 14, 2011)

i thought i would post some pics for you guys to see them. they are still loving life and not one bad leaf. i just feed them right now and been giving more PK to help promote flowering for the heat and hoping it dose not mess with flowering.
Here's a pic of each plant


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 14, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i thought i would post some pics for you guys to see them. they are still loving life and not one bad leaf. i just feed them right now and been giving more PK to help promote flowering for the heat and hoping it dose not mess with flowering.
> Here's a pic of each plant
> 
> View attachment 1785699View attachment 1785697View attachment 1785701View attachment 1785698View attachment 1785700View attachment 1785702View attachment 1785703View attachment 1785704View attachment 1785705


How old are they now - how long have you been veg them and how large were they (approx) when you started?


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking great, happy with bottom feeding?


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 14, 2011)

The issues I have with the Sprectra is their site won't take orders nor will it go to their forum. Seems to be a prett hokie company or something.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 14, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i thought i would post some pics for you guys to see them. they are still loving life and not one bad leaf. i just feed them right now and been giving more PK to help promote flowering for the heat and hoping it dose not mess with flowering.
> Here's a pic of each plant
> 
> View attachment 1785699View attachment 1785697View attachment 1785701View attachment 1785698View attachment 1785700View attachment 1785702View attachment 1785703View attachment 1785704View attachment 1785705


they look great man!!! are you sill panning on flipping the switch this weekend? I think i asked this question before, but I forget.... have you grown afgooy before?




Lucius Vorenus said:


> The issues I have with the Sprectra is their site won't take orders nor will it go to their forum. Seems to be a prett hokie company or something.


what part of the website are you having problems with? adding to cart or checkout?

I can tell you first hand, GLH is not shaddy at all. very straight up and honest are the words that come to mind...


----------



## curly604 (Sep 14, 2011)

ill second that , mike is just updating his site ...... although it is taking for ever i think someone was ripping him off on the job it dosent take 2-4 months to make a website like that , hopefully things will be cleared up soon , mike can be reached at [email protected] , cheers bro


----------



## irishboy (Sep 14, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> How old are they now - how long have you been veg them and how large were they (approx) when you started?


 i think 23 days old. not sure how tall them were at 1st? few inches? the strain is not growing tall just bushy she is sad to be 70% Indica and 30% sativa.. here leaves are not as fat as i would think? i am not sure i dont grow more Indica Dom strains so this is new to me


hippy132 said:


> Looking great, happy with bottom feeding?


 love it!


Lucius Vorenus said:


> The issues I have with the Sprectra is their site won't take orders nor will it go to their forum. Seems to be a prett hokie company or something.


 ya he paid allot of money and the people that made the new site made it to not his liking so i guess he is having things redone, but right now he is spending the money on lab test and stuff instead i guess? he is legit though, i can say that.


stoneyluv said:


> they look great man!!! are you sill panning on flipping the switch this weekend? I think i asked this question before, but I forget.... have you grown afgooy before?
> .


 i am flipping them Tomorrow! i was going to let them go longer but i remember last grow the heat messed with things and i couldn't get them to flower and they grew too tall so i figured ill start off short and by the time i finish it will be cool and i can grow IB style.lol


curly604 said:


> ill second that , mike is just updating his site ...... although it is taking for ever i think someone was ripping him off on the job it dosent take 2-4 months to make a website like that , hopefully things will be cleared up soon , mike can be reached at [email protected] , cheers bro


 ya it was something like that. cost almost 10g's for the site he told me, i said shit i got into the wrong field.lol. i need to learn how to do that.lol


----------



## irishboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Any one ever mess around with the 24-36hrs dark time before flower? any one see any differences?


----------



## curly604 (Sep 14, 2011)

srry havent messed around with that , but do you by chance know mike's ebay user account? or anyone else know mike's ebay username from grow led hydro . cheers


----------



## schwagness (Sep 14, 2011)

curly604 said:


> srry havent messed around with that , but do you by chance know mike's ebay user account? or anyone else know mike's ebay username from grow led hydro . cheers


I think the ebay username is just "growledhydro"

I just got a 180W in the mail, but ordered through the website. It would not power up, but turned out to just be a bad cord. I swapped it out with an old computer cord I had and it was like I unleashed the sun!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 14, 2011)

curly604 said:


> srry havent messed around with that , but do you by chance know mike's ebay user account? or anyone else know mike's ebay username from grow led hydro . cheers


 i have no clue?


schwagness said:


> I think the ebay username is just "growledhydro"
> 
> I just got a 180W in the mail, but ordered through the website. It would not power up, but turned out to just be a bad cord. I swapped it out with an old computer cord I had and it was like I unleashed the sun!


i like that the cords are computer cords.lol. 
imagine the 500's i had.lol


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll try again, thanks guys.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got two spectra 180's from MIke several weeks ago.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 14, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Got two spectra 180's from MIke several weeks ago.View attachment 1787062


they look good but maybe a little stressed or could be over watered? KEEP the light very high like 40" or so with the 180w. Only use one light! i am telling you they are strong and you do not need them close or both on when their that small.

if they still look droopy folair spray with seaweed and you can put a dome over then to help, 2 liter will work and just mist it


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 14, 2011)

irishboy said:


> they look good but maybe a little stressed or could be over watered? KEEP the light very high like 40" or so with the 180w. Only use one light! i am telling you they are strong and you do not need them close or both on when their that small.
> 
> if they still look droopy folair spray with seaweed and you can put a dome over then to help, 2 liter will work and just mist it


Turned the second lite off and raised it to 40 inches, I do think the ladies are a little stressed. They were only repotted day before yesterday ( late day), they have been in wet soil without drying out since day 1, thinking I should wait one more day before folair spray, can it hurt them?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 14, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Turned the second lite off and raised it to 40 inches, I do think the ladies are a little stressed. They were only repotted day before yesterday ( late day), they have been in wet soil without drying out since day 1, thinking I should wait one more day before folair spray, can it hurt them?


let the soil dry out! you drowning the roots. u can wait a dray and just mist the underside of the leaves with clean water and seaweed. make sure the water has no chlorine in it. how close were ur lights?

when ur lights are close and allot u make the clones transpire too much and they cant grow their roots because their busy supplying the leafs with water for they dont dry out. this is where domes or 2liter bottles will help because of the humidity


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

irishboy said:


> Any one ever mess around with the 24-36hrs dark time before flower? any one see any differences?


Yes i have and seen no real advantage in doing so


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2011)

The lites were as hi as could get about 40 inches. This am the plants look much greener, I will mist the undersides of leaves this morning. Humidity is around 70% with tent closed up, but run with partial open for air circulation and have three fans going always.

Day 11


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone besides Irishboy have any experience flowering with the Spectra 180?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Anyone besides Irishboy have any experience flowering with the Spectra 180?


I have been flowering with the 2011 V1's since june.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2011)

I misted the undersides of the leaves and all but one of the ladies perked up, put that one under a glass jar... How often can and should I folair spray with water and kelp? Thanks, they already are standing up and leaves dont look so droopy.


----------



## schwagness (Sep 15, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> The lites were as hi as could get about 40 inches. This am the plants look much greener, I will mist the undersides of leaves this morning. Humidity is around 70% with tent closed up, but run with partial open for air circulation and have three fans going always.
> 
> Day 11


I am at 34" with a single Spectra 180W on single seedling for 4 days now. It appears to be happy and still growing well. I will let the plant acclimate itself a little more, with another set of leaves and I will start lowing it slowly.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> I misted the undersides of the leaves and all but one of the ladies perked up, put that one under a glass jar... How often can and should I folair spray with water and kelp? Thanks, they already are standing up and leaves dont look so droopy.


like irish said, let it dry up a bit. when you foliar feed, the plant doesn't use the roots to absorb water. this causes the roots to stay soggy, which invites root rot and mold. The plants are hardier than you think.

once it is dry ( could take days) it might be good to add a little H2O2 to the water to make sure there is nothing growing on the roots. here is a link to a great site about it. http://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/gardening-with-hydrogen-peroxide.html



schwagness said:


> I am at 34" with a single Spectra 180W on single seedling for 4 days now. It appears to be happy and still growing well. I will let the plant acclimate itself a little more, with another set of leaves and I will start lowing it slowly.


don't be to anxious to lower the light, mine are at that height in flowering. a seedling doesn't need much penetration, there is no reason to stress the young girl. She will grow just as well with the lights that far away.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 15, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> The lites were as hi as could get about 40 inches. This am the plants look much greener, I will mist the undersides of leaves this morning. Humidity is around 70% with tent closed up, but run with partial open for air circulation and have three fans going always.
> 
> Day 11


 sounds good


Lucius Vorenus said:


> Anyone besides Irishboy have any experience flowering with the Spectra 180?


 lots of people, just use Google. ive posted pics on here of others grows also with 180's. I have no experience with flowering with the 180's at all. 1st time using them for the whole grow. ive use other models in the past like the 300's and stuff



hippy132 said:


> I misted the undersides of the leaves and all but one of the ladies perked up, put that one under a glass jar... How often can and should I folair spray with water and kelp? Thanks, they already are standing up and leaves dont look so droopy.


 i would only do it about once a week, let that soil dry out. 


schwagness said:


> I am at 34" with a single Spectra 180W on single seedling for 4 days now. It appears to be happy and still growing well. I will let the plant acclimate itself a little more, with another set of leaves and I will start lowing it slowly.


 their should be no need to lower it, let the plant grow into it. it can do more harm then good by lowering the light allot. let the plant chose what it wants. these leds are different and they want to be high up IMO


stoneyluv said:


> like irish said, let it dry up a bit. when you foliar feed, the plant doesn't use the roots to absorb water. this causes the roots to stay soggy, which invites root rot and mold. The plants are hardier than you think.
> 
> once it is dry ( could take days) it might be good to add a little H2O2 to the water to make sure there is nothing growing on the roots. here is a link to a great site about it. http://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/gardening-with-hydrogen-peroxide.html
> 
> ...


right on the money!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes i have and seen no real advantage in doing so


ya ive heard that before. i gave them a little dark time to see what happens but only 24hrs just because.lol. i was never really sold on that.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2011)

irishboy said:


> sounds good
> 
> lots of people, just use Google. ive posted pics on here of others grows also with 180's.
> 
> ...


 Going to let the ladies dry out for day or two. I am wondering what anyones thoughts are for, premixing with peroxide , water, EJ Grow and magical to come to inside temp by setting aside for two days, or should nutes be used immediately after mixing with water? Thanks, things are looking better.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 15, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Going to let the ladies dry out for day or two. I am wondering what anyones thoughts are for, premixing with peroxide , water, EJ Grow and magical to come to inside temp by setting aside for two days, or should nutes be used immediately after mixing with water? Thanks, things are looking better.


some should some shouldnt. 
i would not mix H2O2 with organics!

EJ is best when brewed for a day or so from what ive read it will allow the PH to come into range because ive read its real low when just mixed,


----------



## irishboy (Sep 15, 2011)

let get it on!!! Tomorrow will be day 1 of flowering.. wish me luck on even getting them to bud in these crazy high temps, lets hope for the best..


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> like irish said, let it dry up a bit. when you foliar feed, the plant doesn't use the roots to absorb water. this causes the roots to stay soggy, which invites root rot and mold. The plants are hardier than you think.
> 
> once it is dry ( could take days) it might be good to add a little H2O2 to the water to make sure there is nothing growing on the roots. here is a link to a great site about it. http://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/gardening-with-hydrogen-peroxide.html
> 
> ...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

irishboy said:


> let get it on!!! Tomorrow will be day 1 of flowering.. wish me luck on even getting them to bud in these crazy high temps, lets hope for the best..


alright!!!!!!!! let's make it happen!!!!! my best karma goes out to your girls Irish!!! bud,bud,bud,bud,bud.... (echoing off in the distance.)



hippy132 said:


> stoneyluv said:
> 
> 
> > like irish said, let it dry up a bit. when you foliar feed, the plant doesn't use the roots to absorb water. this causes the roots to stay soggy, which invites root rot and mold. The plants are hardier than you think.
> ...


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> alright!!!!!!!! let's make it happen!!!!! my best karma goes out to your girls Irish!!! bud,bud,bud,bud,bud.... (echoing off in the distance.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> alright!!!!!!!! let's make it happen!!!!! my best karma goes out to your girls Irish!!! bud,bud,bud,bud,bud.... (echoing off in the distance.)
> 
> 
> To date: I am on day 11 of 4 inch pots of clones. Originally they were all potted in straight sun#4 pro and wetted down with straight water. They didn&#8217;t appear to be growing as well as they should so we repotted them in 3 gallon smart pots using new pro #4 sun and equal parts chunky pearllite. Wetted down with water and kelp solution. 11 days later and hit them with folar spray this am of kelp, they all but one started not drooping and developing darker green. I have yet to water other than to wet down the original and repotted mixtures.
> ...


most soils have enough nutrients in them to feed a plant for a few weeks. like i said before, just water them when they dry out.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 15, 2011)

SS#4 dose not really have any foods in it because its soiless. it has a very small charge but nothing big. so some seaweed and a lite dose of nutes could help if you havent really added any. but if in soil they you would have food.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 15, 2011)

i can say right now i am not a fan of the 24hr dark before flower. i just turned on the lights and all my new growth is yellow, seems like they went hungry because they dont eat at night. hope they green back up. they were great before i gave them the dark time


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2011)

irishboy said:


> SS#4 dose not really have any foods in it because its soiless. it has a very small charge but nothing big. so some seaweed and a lite dose of nutes could help if you havent really added any. but if in soil they you would have food.


Good info, I assumed SS#4 had foods init what makes it so expensive and usable.


----------



## schwagness (Sep 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> don't be to anxious to lower the light, mine are at that height in flowering. a seedling doesn't need much penetration, there is no reason to stress the young girl. She will grow just as well with the lights that far away.





irishboy said:


> their should be no need to lower it, let the plant grow into it. it can do more harm then good by lowering the light allot. let the plant chose what it wants. these leds are different and they want to be high up IMO


Thanks guys, I will certainly heed the warning. I moved my light up a couple more inches to 36". I can't go any higher than that, without having to rig a new hanging harness.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 15, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Good info, I assumed SS#4 had foods init what makes it so expensive and usable.


Answered my own question: Here is what they say, Sunshine #4 - contains Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, perlite, major and minor nutrients, gypsum, Dolomitic limestone and a long lasting wetting agent. Guess I should have used the advanced, it provides for a supplemental charge , etc...


----------



## irishboy (Sep 15, 2011)

schwagness said:


> Thanks guys, I will certainly heed the warning. I moved my light up a couple more inches to 36". I can't go any higher than that, without having to rig a new hanging harness.


 that should be fine, just let the plants grow into them


hippy132 said:


> Answered my own question: Here is what they say, Sunshine #4 - contains Canadian Sphagnum peat moss, perlite, major and minor nutrients, gypsum, Dolomitic limestone and a long lasting wetting agent. Guess I should have used the advanced, it provides for a supplemental charge , etc...


i havent tried the advanced one but know someone who did and said he likes the one we have better. he said since their is coco cal/mag def shows up easy if u dont feed enough.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 17, 2011)

heres day 1 of flower.. she is starting to green up more after the dark period making the leaves turn yellow. i just gave them a good Seaweed foliage spray. i couldn't get more detail pics because my camera batteries died. but heres some pics i was able to get before that.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 17, 2011)

lookin good buddyd


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

yep I secound that!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 17, 2011)

they look really good bro!! they filled out nicely over the past week!! are you still running just the two V2 180 spectra's? 

what height are you at now?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 17, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> they look really good bro!! they filled out nicely over the past week!! are you still running just the two V2 180 spectra's?
> 
> what height are you at now?


 thanks bro! 
i just turned on the 3rd one because it was cooler tonight. 
24" from the biggest ones. around 28" on the others?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 17, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks bro!
> i just turned on the 3rd one because it was cooler tonight.
> 24" from the biggest ones. around 28" on the others?


cooler?!?!?!?! now that is a word I haven't heard you use in quite a while!!! It's good to hear!!! are you running the V2's or did you get the V3's already?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 17, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> cooler?!?!?!?! now that is a word I haven't heard you use in quite a while!!! It's good to hear!!! are you running the V2's or did you get the V3's already?


ya bro it looks like i will have a few cooler nights. last night was cold! i am not use to this.. the days are still hot but nights not so bad. in the 80's right now. 

i have the V3's been in for about a weak?


----------



## fartman (Sep 18, 2011)

lookin good irish ,i changed to dyna grow bloom cuz im tired of mixing teas and still having problems anyway i ph the bloom and water mixture and it was 6.6 before it went in,and coming out (runoff) was 6.0 what does that say to you?


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 18, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya bro it looks like i will have a few cooler nights. last night was cold! i am not use to this.. the days are still hot but nights not so bad. in the 80's right now.
> 
> i have the V3's been in for about a weak?


How are they, much difference from V2's?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 18, 2011)

fartman said:


> lookin good irish ,i changed to dyna grow bloom cuz im tired of mixing teas and still having problems anyway i ph the bloom and water mixture and it was 6.6 before it went in,and coming out (runoff) was 6.0 what does that say to you?


 i wouldnt worry about that too much. why not just feed both Dyna gro as a base nute and once a week or so give them a tea? thats what i do


hippy132 said:


> How are they, much difference from V2's?


 ya their different in color and the glass is out and they use less power then the V2's, their for i should be able to keep them closer


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 18, 2011)

hmm they use less power than the v2's? the v2's were the ones you had to keep like 30+ inches away right? Is that the one where you can request 2 dif power supplys? Im curious because as i previously stated id like to try it both ways if its just a power supply swap.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hmm they use less power than the v2's? the v2's were the ones you had to keep like 30+ inches away right? Is that the one where you can request 2 dif power supplys? Im curious because as i previously stated id like to try it both ways if its just a power supply swap.


on the v2's u dont "have" keep 30"s just start out around their and see how they do? the V2's are the ones that were too strong for some and you could get a PS swap.. the new lights already have the swap and no glass and a different spectrum same as the 2010's spectrum but with white added. you might be able to talk to Mike and see if you can get the PS that boost up the leds also on the new V3's?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 18, 2011)

Now that would be business thanks irish, when i get some money put away im definately gonna give him a call and see what he can do for me, seems to me keepin it higher might help my footprint a bit on my larger cab thats y im interested in that other pSU for it. Either way im pretty sure this will be my next panel unless i decide to just get dumb and run UV bulbs with kessils, thats my only other option im considering. Nothing else i've seen has yielded like your other grow or the kessils when i was rockin 3 of em. But like i said i wont sacrafice quality and i dont want to start playin with UV bulbs just yet. Rather have an all in one unit


----------



## irishboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Now that would be business thanks irish, when i get some money put away im definately gonna give him a call and see what he can do for me, seems to me keepin it higher might help my footprint a bit on my larger cab thats y im interested in that other pSU for it. Either way im pretty sure this will be my next panel unless i decide to just get dumb and run UV bulbs with kessils, thats my only other option im considering. Nothing else i've seen has yielded like your other grow or the kessils when i was rockin 3 of em. But like i said i wont sacrafice quality and i dont want to start playin with UV bulbs just yet. Rather have an all in one unit


the higher they are the better mixing you get.. 

UV is not the answer to frost the plants. if used the wrong NM of UV u can hurt ur plants very bad. i know spectra dose not use UV and i doubt BS dose. you really need to know what ur getting when getting UV if out of range it will not be good bro.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a very good idea of what to do with UV man been researching a long time, im just not going to step into that arena right now, and yea the BS has a UV led in it ONE, I called and asked why my one of my LED's was out on my BS that is the UV led, Its going to look like a burnt bulb on your panel but its not if its BS panel. They get calls on that all the time. I know if i use the wrong NM of uv it can hurt my plants i also know that some plants just dont like UV at all, those tend to be indoor only plants, you know the ones you throw outside and they shit on you for no reason. I also know there are plants that suck up UV like its water, take AK47 for example that plant fuckin LOVES UV light. Do your eyesight turn green after lookin at your panels? If it does they are emitting UV rays, no matter what the manufacturer says regarding that. UV makes your vision turn green tinted if you get too much of it.

I also beg to differ about UV being a way to frost plants, like i said some plants LOVE uv light others say fuck you at teh slightest sign


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 18, 2011)

the mixing of spectrum was also another reason as well thanks for adding that



irishboy said:


> the higher they are the better mixing you get..
> 
> UV is not the answer to frost the plants. if used the wrong NM of UV u can hurt ur plants very bad. i know spectra dose not use UV and i doubt BS dose. you really need to know what ur getting when getting UV if out of range it will not be good bro.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 18, 2011)

UV has to be in the right NM if not they its not good. UV or IR will look like a burnt out leds but thats just to ou eyes the plants get the color though. i am not sold on the UV but thats just me, i remember all the grows and test way back in the day on it.. some of the higher NM might help but its not needed. 

ya its not like the sun dose not put UV out.lol.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 18, 2011)

every year we get more UV from the sun, ever wonder why some strains flourish outside and suck inside and others are the opposite, its UV its the only component missing in indoor lighting versus outdoor. No ones really been able to get it right yet though, someday s1 will make a light just like the sun. No one better say HPS in here lol, but yea UV seriously varies by strain and if you use the wrong NM like you said your just fucked in general.



irishboy said:


> UV has to be in the right NM if not they its not good. UV or IR will look like a burnt out leds but thats just to ou eyes the plants get the color though. i am not sold on the UV but thats just me, i remember all the grows and test way back in the day on it.. some of the higher NM might help but its not needed.
> 
> ya its not like the sun dose not put UV out.lol.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 18, 2011)

i said screw it for the name of testing the new lights and slam on set of lights allot closer to a set of two plants to see what happens? i went from 28" to about 20" and going to about 15-18". i want to see what happens? the other lights are all about 24" and i haven't really moved those too much, but want to see if closer on these lights will do something better?


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 18, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i said screw it for the name of testing the new lights and slam on set of lights allot closer to a set of two plants to see what happens? i went from 28" to about 20" and going to about 15-18". i want to see what happens? the other lights are all about 24" and i haven't really moved those too much, but want to see if closer on these lights will do something better?


Your grow is now with the V3's? What benefit if any would there be to lowering lites in veg stage? Dumb question, sorry...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 18, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i said screw it for the name of testing the new lights and slam on set of lights allot closer to a set of two plants to see what happens? i went from 28" to about 20" and going to about 15-18". i want to see what happens? the other lights are all about 24" and i haven't really moved those too much, but want to see if closer on these lights will do something better?


BAM!!!! now that's puttin it on!!!!!!! can't wait to see your results..... I gt my fingers crossed for ya!!!!!



hippy132 said:


> Your grow is now with the V3's? What benefit if any would there be to lowering lites in veg stage? Dumb question, sorry...


If I may Irish, 

Hippy, he has been flowering now for a few days. so NOT a dumb question at all!! and yes, he is using three spectra 180 V3's in a 4x4 space


----------



## irishboy (Sep 18, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Your grow is now with the V3's? What benefit if any would there be to lowering lites in veg stage? Dumb question, sorry...


 the only dumb question is the one not asked my friend!
i am not vegging right now but flowering not sure if you knew that? 

but having a light closer in veg dose not help much unless if ur lights too high, basically you dont want ur plants to stretch out, so if they were they lowering the light will help stop that and cheat closer nodes witch latter in flowering will help give those fat connected buds. its more of a thing where u need to learn how to read the plants because too much light in veg can hurt them. but that would be the benefit. ive been using the new lights for over a weak now? 


stoneyluv said:


> BAM!!!! now that's puttin it on!!!!!!! can't wait to see your results..... I gt my fingers crossed for ya!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya bro i thought we could use the info so i am willing to try lowering the lights close to see what happens? once i learn what they can handle i can then go from their and test what height gives best results. i might do somthing like this on my 3 rows of plants. one row 12" another 15" and the last 20" who knows ill just go with the flow, but i would like to see whats the ideal range?

thanks for answering the question.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 18, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya bro i thought we could use the info so i am willing to try lowering the lights close to see what happens? once i learn what they can handle i can then go from their and test what height gives best results. i might do somthing like this on my 3 rows of plants. one row 12" another 15" and the last 20" who knows ill just go with the flow, but i would like to see whats the ideal range?.


That sounds like a great idea with the three levels of distances. do any of them Shadow the others at different heights the way you have it now?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 18, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> That sounds like a great idea with the three levels of distances. do any of them Shadow the others at different heights the way you have it now?


 no because their not close together really.


----------



## fartman (Sep 19, 2011)

how much dyna grow bloom do you use?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 19, 2011)

fartman said:


> how much dyna grow bloom do you use?


5ml per gal


----------



## kckid816 (Sep 19, 2011)

looking good man. I'm close to starting my next round. Going to have the 2 290w's over my aeroflows still, the plasma is going to go over a flood and drain table, and I'm firing up my 1k in a tent in my garage. Just took cuts Saturday and had a buddy take some cuts for me on Friday so hopefully a little over a week from now I'll be rolling.


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> every year we get more UV from the sun, ever wonder why some strains flourish outside and suck inside and others are the opposite, its UV its the only component missing in indoor lighting versus outdoor. No ones really been able to get it right yet though, someday s1 will make a light just like the sun. No one better say HPS in here lol, but yea UV seriously varies by strain and if you use the wrong NM like you said your just fucked in general.


 There is a light out by hydroponicshut.com called a plasma light. It's in a lot of ways similar to a CFL spectrum but it puts out more intense light. It produces UVC at 3% as a by product of the bulbs chemical reaction. And supposedly there's no filament to burn out. They claim its 100,000 life hours.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 20, 2011)

i am going to have to say i think the closer the lights the better on these new V3's. i lowered the light about 20" from my smallest runts 1.5 days ago? well the next day growth was impressive on those two plants, today its even better those small runts are now catching up to the plants on the far right witch were a noticeable different from them. all lights are lowered now. 
its till hot as heck here about 97F

runts were the ones that have always been on the left side and the comparing ones are on the far right.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

They look great. 97 is hot, but it's still much better than what it was!!! 

You're gonna keep the lights at these different heights for the rest of flowering, right?

just curious if those buds would be a different size. Are you still liking the new containers?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 20, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> They look great. 97 is hot, but it's still much better than what it was!!!
> 
> You're gonna keep the lights at these different heights for the rest of flowering, right?
> 
> just curious if those buds would be a different size. Are you still liking the new containers?


ya still hot but not as bad. hope i can get them to flower?lol

all lights will be closer then what they are. some are still in the 25" range. at the end i would like to try maybe 12",15",20" but just gonna go with the flow. 

i like the containers so far i dont see anything bad but nothing too impressive, i will know more once i harvest and pull the roots up. 

hope this grow rocks it out? the heat always has me worried and really messes with plants in bloom. should be cooling down soon. next grow its on!!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn well those are looking nice for 97F, hopefully going into late September and October youll get better temps  
Looking good sir


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya still hot but not as bad. hope i can get them to flower?lol
> 
> all lights will be closer then what they are. some are still in the 25" range. at the end i would like to try maybe 12",15",20" but just gonna go with the flow.
> 
> ...


I am also anxious to harvest a plant using my air-crates so I can take a look at the root mass.

I'm glad to hear that you are gonna go with three different heights. when i get my panels I will probably stagger them also.... maybe i could use three different heights than you are using so we have more collective data.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^ Curious about the air pots as well  heard good things.

Also question for both of you seeing as you have been growing with LEDs, some people say the soil dries slower(as opposed to HPS), do you find that the air/cloth pots dry faster?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 20, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Damn well those are looking nice for 97F, hopefully going into late September and October youll get better temps
> Looking good sir


 thanks buddy! ya 97F isnt as bad as it was my room has hit 110F this year.lol. but the high temps is what i kinda want to support my theory. after i see the size of my buds last year in the same temps i was impressed. i know with the leds i dont get heat stress as far as damaged leafs but i am noticing they have a very hard time flowering. ive changed a few things this grow to see if i can get past that? hopeing it will work this round?lol 

very soon the temps should break and ill be trying to keep the room hot.lol


stoneyluv said:


> I am also anxious to harvest a plant using my air-crates so I can take a look at the root mass.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are gonna go with three different heights. when i get my panels I will probably stagger them also.... maybe i could use three different heights than you are using so we have more collective data.


that would be best! the more info we have the better we learn how to use them. Mike was telling me his friend has the 290w 6" from the plant because of lack of head room and his plant looks great. so hopping these can be used closer with no issues? i think the glass out id giving them better spectrum mix with the added 120 degree whits and making things blend pretty good. i just want the buds i usually get or better and i will be a happy man.lol


----------



## irishboy (Sep 20, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> ^^^ Curious about the air pots as well  heard good things.
> 
> Also question for both of you seeing as you have been growing with LEDs, some people say the soil dries slower(as opposed to HPS), do you find that the air/cloth pots dry faster?


yes leds do dry slower and the air pots do dry faster but not a whole lot IMO or at least the ones i have. its a more of a even dry with my pots IMO. the HPS radiant heat is what makes them dry faster then led.

my pots are different then most allot more thicker and different made. i have the Geo pots.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

ive owned plasmas and used them not reliable enough yet they have problems firing up off of a timer The company gave me the runaround and blamed my timer lol said it wasnt HD enough. I was all im using a 50 amp timer built into my breaker box lol they didnt care. But i agree as of right now its probably closest to the suns spectrum.



Jman305 said:


> There is a light out by hydroponicshut.com called a plasma light. It's in a lot of ways similar to a CFL spectrum but it puts out more intense light. It produces UVC at 3% as a by product of the bulbs chemical reaction. And supposedly there's no filament to burn out. They claim its 100,000 life hours.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

u have a different brand than smart pots?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

http://shop.geoplanter.com/72L-x-36W-x-20D-GeoPlanter-GEO280GAL.htm i like that thats fuckin cool, wish smart pot did shit like that.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> u have a different brand than smart pots?


 ya the Geo pots i have are allot thicker then the smart pots, i held both side x side. mine also have velcro on the sides to make transplanting easy and less stress. i also like how their brown and attack less heat. 


Kaptain Kron said:


> http://shop.geoplanter.com/72L-x-36W-x-20D-GeoPlanter-GEO280GAL.htm i like that thats fuckin cool, wish smart pot did shit like that.


 ya i like that idea allot!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks for the geo link man i think i may be gettin these now instead of the smart pots, i like the velcro, can you attatch two pots together if you felt like it??? lol and i really like those planters man, im def gettin a few for outside next season. Gonna fill em with subs super soil probably and run one strain per planter so i can dial em in a bit on the nutrient uptake. Mmmm gonna be sick and the seasons not even over for me to start plannin the next one LOL


----------



## irishboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> thanks for the geo link man i think i may be gettin these now instead of the smart pots, i like the velcro, can you attatch two pots together if you felt like it??? lol and i really like those planters man, im def gettin a few for outside next season. Gonna fill em with subs super soil probably and run one strain per planter so i can dial em in a bit on the nutrient uptake. Mmmm gonna be sick and the seasons not even over for me to start plannin the next one LOL


ya i guess you could put them to together? it would be cheaper to just buy a larger size gallon pot IMO. 
ya those beds would be sweet. my friend uses the ones i have out doors and the pruned roots grow right threw the bad and into his backyard dirt, lots of massive roots. 

although making ur own is very cheap, just like stoneyluv did.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

nah i was just thinkin because im going to buy multiple pots of a certain size and i thought if i got a wild hair to go bigger instead of buyin more pots id just take two that i had and put em together if i was gonna pay to do that i'd just go with one bigger one. I make my own right now as well almost everything i run is drilled with holes unless im just lazy when i pot it up lol. Somtimes that happens.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 21, 2011)

alright sorry for asking but whats up with these smart pots? they just let more air into the roots? that site said something like " unleash your plants true potential " lol are they that effective? cheers guys


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

very effective what they do is trim your roots for you, in effect it does the same thing as topping your plant where there was one root where you cut it becomes 2 and so on so forth. Now when in these pots you cant really get rootbound per say like rootbind is in a normal pot you lose they symptoms of leafs drooping and lookin like shit. They drink HELLA fast when your pot would be considered rootbound by normal standards but when you pull the rootball and look at it it will be nice and white and healthy not brown and dying like a rootbound rootball. It has to do with the fact that all the roots at the edges that would wrap around the pot get trimmed. Smart pots help A TON with transplants. Root growth takes off much quicker less stress to the plant. Overall root trimming kicks ass no matter how you do it. Smart pots are low impact way of doing it though.,


----------



## irishboy (Sep 21, 2011)

curly604 said:


> alright sorry for asking but whats up with these smart pots? they just let more air into the roots? that site said something like " unleash your plants true potential " lol are they that effective? cheers guys





Kaptain Kron said:


> very effective what they do is trim your roots for you, in effect it does the same thing as topping your plant where there was one root where you cut it becomes 2 and so on so forth. Now when in these pots you cant really get rootbound per say like rootbind is in a normal pot you lose they symptoms of leafs drooping and lookin like shit. They drink HELLA fast when your pot would be considered rootbound by normal standards but when you pull the rootball and look at it it will be nice and white and healthy not brown and dying like a rootbound rootball. It has to do with the fact that all the roots at the edges that would wrap around the pot get trimmed. Smart pots help A TON with transplants. Root growth takes off much quicker less stress to the plant. Overall root trimming kicks ass no matter how you do it. Smart pots are low impact way of doing it though.,


yup. 
when roots get the spiral of death they chock the plants and not make good uptake of nutes. this is why u see people that have the spiral on the bottom of pots they cut the roots and break up the bottom. the key is to transplant in reg pots before you get this action.. 

the a pots will allow the roots to grow threw the fabric and when air hits it they dry up and die and this makes the roots branch out more like Kaptain Kron said. 

this is a plus for me but not the main reason why i used them i used them for the O2 in my roots zone. this should also help big time in the summer temps i have to grow in. our plants love O2 in the roots but it also allows my root zone to breath better and not warm up so much. kinda like putting on a wet shirt in the summer time and having a breeze on you keep u much cooler from the evaporation. i seem test on the web where the medium temps was allot less then plastic pots because of this. so thats my main reason and the better roots is the bonus for me.lol. more roots the more better use of the foods and better the plants.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

roots equal fruits i dont care how your plant looks up top your roots are shit you aint gettin shit. =) take care of your roots you wont be sorry ;0


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of a list or do they have one from person experience of certain cannabis strains that display genetic mutations in the form of color change? I've seen a blue widow plant that was red and yellow, and not by nutrient deficiency either. I've also seen a Grapefruit x NYCD cross that was almost black. If someone could point me in the direction of a seed bank with reliable genetics that show some of these characteristics that would be most appreciated.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Irish!! how ya been dude? how are the girls liking the new heights you have them at?

I kind of screwed up the other night and posted in your old thread.. haha so I'll make up for it by posting TWO frosty GLH buds to brighten up your night... enjoy!


----------



## irishboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> Does anyone know of a list or do they have one from person experience of certain cannabis strains that display genetic mutations in the form of color change? I've seen a blue widow plant that was red and yellow, and not by nutrient deficiency either. I've also seen a Grapefruit x NYCD cross that was almost black. If someone could point me in the direction of a seed bank with reliable genetics that show some of these characteristics that would be most appreciated.


 ive seen strains do that before but dont know what they are? i can just tell you how to turn them purple in most cases.


stoneyluv said:


> Hey Irish!! how ya been dude? how are the girls liking the new heights you have them at?
> 
> I kind of screwed up the other night and posted in your old thread.. haha so I'll make up for it by posting TWO frosty GLH buds to brighten up your night... enjoy!


very nice bro as always!

just looked at the plants and their just amazing looking! very healthy and not one bad mark on a leaf! lights are about 18" right now. very happy their stretching very nice, not getting lanky but nice and stacked!

ill get some pics tonight when i fed.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 25, 2011)

8 days flowering


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like the middle two are doing best, how far are they from your lite? Looking great...


----------



## irishboy (Sep 25, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Looks like the middle two are doing best, how far are they from your lite? Looking great...


the middle ones were always the biggest ones even from day one. wish i would have gotten more even clones in size. the light is closest 18" and also around 22"


----------



## fartman (Sep 25, 2011)

im sure this is a male but wanting to make sure ,is it a male ?thanks


----------



## irishboy (Sep 25, 2011)

i would say thats a male


----------



## fartman (Sep 25, 2011)

do u think it al;ready pollinated the females


----------



## irishboy (Sep 25, 2011)

IDK never had a male. i dont think so? i would get it away from her ASAP


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 25, 2011)

fartman said:


> do u think it al;ready pollinated the females


your OK bro. no pollen exposed yet. but like irish said, get him away from your ladies.


----------



## fartman (Sep 25, 2011)

done deal.....


----------



## past times (Sep 25, 2011)

Do it GENTELY


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

That fella had a nice structure.


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 25, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ive seen strains do that before but dont know what they are? i can just tell you how to turn them purple in most cases.


 It wouldn't be dropping night temps to ~58-65 would it? I've heard that causes P deficiency but I can't confirm that. I know cold tricks the plants into thinking fall is coming up because their flowering and nearing the end of their life cycle but I know certain strains are genetically just a certain color. I also read somewhere on a seedbank site... can't remember which atm, but it said that pistils changing pink or purple is a nutrient sensitivity present in certain strains, based on the acidity or alkalinity of the grow medium. A good example of that strain would be Cali Cotton Candy. I saw a grow of it on 420mag with pink pistils.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> It wouldn't be dropping night temps to ~58-65 would it? I've heard that causes P deficiency but I can't confirm that. I know cold tricks the plants into thinking fall is coming up because their flowering and nearing the end of their life cycle but I know certain strains are genetically just a certain color. I also read somewhere on a seedbank site... can't remember which atm, but it said that pistils changing pink or purple is a nutrient sensitivity present in certain strains, based on the acidity or alkalinity of the grow medium. A good example of that strain would be Cali Cotton Candy. I saw a grow of it on 420mag with pink pistils.


ya dropping the temps, it has made my plants turn purple every time. it was always at the end i did it so who cares if it was a deficiency?lol. never did it on purpose to turn it purple though i did it for other reason on making cleaner buds for harvest.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Sep 26, 2011)

the turning purple isn't a deficiency, it's the plants reaction to try and hold in as much heat - dark colors retain heat, lighter colors reflect heat, purple helps the plants tissues retain more warmth, thats why only some of the plants change - genetics come from cold climate originally, a thousand years ago, maybe less, maybe more.


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 27, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> It wouldn't be dropping night temps to ~58-65 would it? I've heard that causes P deficiency but I can't confirm that. I know cold tricks the plants into thinking fall is coming up because their flowering and nearing the end of their life cycle but I know certain strains are genetically just a certain color. I also read somewhere on a seedbank site... can't remember which atm, but it said that pistils changing pink or purple is a nutrient sensitivity present in certain strains, based on the acidity or alkalinity of the grow medium. A good example of that strain would be Cali Cotton Candy. I saw a grow of it on 420mag with pink pistils.


lbezphil2005's explanation makes sense from a logical stand point but I'm not sure how much truth there is to it. Turning purple can definitely be a deficiency at times, but an experienced grower can tell the difference. Here is a more detailed description I read a while back, I'm not certain it is correct but the author certainly sounds as if he is very well versed in plant science. This is from Chuckles420king. Some plants are definitely predisposed to turning purple due to genetics. I would suggest playing with some of those strains if you want some purple danks. 

*Several pigments are responsible for color in plants: chlorophyll, carotene, xanthophyll, and anthocyanins. Chlorophyll is the pigment in chloroplasts of plants that reflects green light. Plants use the energy absorbed by chlorophyll in photosynthesis to produce food for their growth and development. It is continually broken down during photosynthesis and being replenished by the plant.
light absorbed
chlorophill=green
carotene, xanophyll=yellow orange
anthocyanins= red 

*
*During flowering, with the passing of summer, days become shorter. The phytochromes, the light-sensing mechanisms in leaves, recognize the shorter day lengths. The shorter days and lower temperatures arrest chlorophyll production. Chlorophyll breaks down faster than it is replaced, allowing the yellow and orange pigments to be unmasked.

The molecules reflecting red wavelengths, anthocyanins, are water-soluble pigments that occur in the cell sap, creating the red, pink, and purple hues. These pigments may not be present during the summer, or vegetative cycle, but their formation is encouraged during a succession of cool nights and sunny days. During these days when photosynthesis and chlorophyll production are decreasing, an abundance of sugars accumulates in the leaf. The cool nights promote a separation layer of cells in the petiolewhere the leaf attaches to the stemthat prevents sugar from flowing out of the leaf, and also arrests the flow of nutrients into the leaf. The formation of anthocyanin requires bright light, a diminishing water supply, and the accumulation of sugars trapped in the leaf.

Another factor that can cause purpling is nutrient deficiency, generally phosphorus. Although these stunted plants may bedazzle the novice, they are typically quite distinguishable from naturally occurring anthocyanin expression, due to the other visible adverse side effects of nutrient deficiency, such as leaf and bud malformation and low calyx-to-leaf ratios. *


----------



## irishboy (Sep 27, 2011)

ive seen plants turn purple both ways. most times if its a def the leaves turn purps, if its cold the buds turn purps from what ive seen with my grows


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 27, 2011)

I know this is off topic and if irish would like I will remove it, but just wanted to say that I am extremely impressed by the service from GLH. I ordered a light from Mike and when it arrived today there was an issue with it (pretty sure something must have happened to it during shipping), I left a message and within an hour I got a call back from Mike. He had me check the connections in the light real quick, but I couldn't find anything wrong so he is sending me a replacement unit and a return label to send the one I have back. To get that kind of customer service is almost unheard of these days, and the way in which he approached and handled the situation gives me even more confidence in his company.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 27, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> I know this is off topic and if irish would like I will remove it, but just wanted to say that I am extremely impressed by the service from GLH. I ordered a light from Mike and when it arrived today there was an issue with it (pretty sure something must have happened to it during shipping), I left a message and within an hour I got a call back from Mike. He had me check the connections in the light real quick, but I couldn't find anything wrong so he is sending me a replacement unit and a return label to send the one I have back. To get that kind of customer service is almost unheard of these days, and the way in which he approached and handled the situation gives me even more confidence in his company.


whats wrong with the light? thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 27, 2011)

irishboy said:


> whats wrong with the light? thanks for sharing this with us.


No problem, I'm happy to share my good experiences with a company if it may help others. There was a dent in the housing and all the fans on one side aren't working. The fans are on the same side of the fixture as the dent so I'm thinking it got damaged due to rough handling and something came loose that I didn't see when I looked things over inside. They kinda like jerk as soon as it's plugged in but then don't move. I didn't want to mess with it too much though, rather not damage anything since it will probably be an easy fix for Mike.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 27, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> No problem, I'm happy to share my good experiences with a company if it may help others. There was a dent in the housing and all the fans on one side aren't working. The fans are on the same side of the fixture as the dent so I'm thinking it got damaged due to rough handling and something came loose that I didn't see when I looked things over inside. They kinda like jerk as soon as it's plugged in but then don't move. I didn't want to mess with it too much though, rather not damage anything since it will probably be an easy fix for Mike.


i am sure for it was the shipping. fedex dose that sometimes to me.lol


----------



## KawiZZR (Sep 27, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i am sure for it was the shipping. fedex dose that sometimes to me.lol


Yeah, it sucks, just wish they'd be a bit more careful with stuff. And this thing was packed well, snug fit styrofoam all around so they must've been pretty rough to cause this issue with it.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 27, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Yeah, it sucks, just wish they'd be a bit more careful with stuff. And this thing was packed well, snug fit styrofoam all around so they must've been pretty rough to cause this issue with it.


oh ya ive had that also. i do not use Fedex anymore because of this.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats sad is that FEDEX is the careful one! I was at the UPS depot one time and watched those dicks literally punt the packages up to the roller conveyor like in Ace Ventura and laugh about it. I have gotten boxes from them that were so badly beaten they were soft like a paper bag. lol
You can't win with parcel.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 27, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Whats sad is that FEDEX is the careful one! I was at the UPS depot one time and watched those dicks literally punt the packages up to the roller conveyor like in Ace Ventura and laugh about it. I have gotten boxes from them that were so badly beaten they were soft like a paper bag. lol
> You can't win with parcel.


ive always been good with UPS and not so much with fedex but at the end i think its just the luck of the drawl? they all beat the boxes.lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 28, 2011)

haahaha so true man, hey go take a peak at my thread i chopped my agent orange that i had under blackstar and single kessil, dont laugh at me too much though cuz my nugs are TINY man lol fuckin root rot got me good good good man its why i was wondering why my Agent orange wasnt filling out but was getting all trichy and maturing. I chopped with all milk and clear trichs, because the root ball was so bad, i cut the scrog screen and looked and just said fuck it its comn down, no flush. didnt even weigh the whole amount but i know i took 35gs dry home and a handful of the popcorn nugs off teh bottom a cool 4 grams more probably, not bad for something with NO fucking healthy roots, but wait til you see trichomes on it lol i dont think im worried about trich production anymore. Keep in mind i dont think AO is supposed to be a huge trichome producer but fuck lol.

Hows yours goin man.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> haahaha so true man, hey go take a peak at my thread i chopped my agent orange that i had under blackstar and single kessil, dont laugh at me too much though cuz my nugs are TINY man lol fuckin root rot got me good good good man its why i was wondering why my Agent orange wasnt filling out but was getting all trichy and maturing. I chopped with all milk and clear trichs, because the root ball was so bad, i cut the scrog screen and looked and just said fuck it its comn down, no flush. didnt even weigh the whole amount but i know i took 35gs dry home and a handful of the popcorn nugs off teh bottom a cool 4 grams more probably, not bad for something with NO fucking healthy roots, but wait til you see trichomes on it lol i dont think im worried about trich production anymore. Keep in mind i dont think AO is supposed to be a huge trichome producer but fuck lol.
> 
> Hows yours goin man.


cool ill check it out bro.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to show you guys something.. Remember how i had two runts and i said i was going to do a test on them and lower the lights close to them and see what happens? Well check this out i each of those runts next to their biggest sisters, look how much more they bushed out and how many more sites they have. the closer the lights were the better those plants did every though those plants were the smallest out of all the plants. i lowed all lights to see if i can get them to catch up to the always bigger ones in the middle? 

Test plants lights 16" regular plants 21"

PLANTS LOOK A LITTLE DROOPY BUT THATS BECAUSE I JUST GAVE THEM A GOOD SEAWEED FOLIAR SPRAY


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Dude, I thought about that for a half second, having multiple sources has a lot of benefits for uneven canopy. That is so kewl! They caught up quick and you can see that fresh growth! 
Lookin' good boss!


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 29, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya dropping the temps, it has made my plants turn purple every time. it was always at the end i did it so who cares if it was a deficiency?lol. never did it on purpose to turn it purple though i did it for other reason on making cleaner buds for harvest.


 Well I know some strains start to genetically turn purple about 30-40 days flowering. I've seen that one done, but if there's a clear way to distinguish between deficiency and a plants natural reaction to the coming of fall then by all means I'm gonna try it. If you don't mind me asking, how does it help to make a cleaner harvest? Does it help with the flush?


----------



## irishboy (Sep 29, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Dude, I thought about that for a half second, having multiple sources has a lot of benefits for uneven canopy. That is so kewl! They caught up quick and you can see that fresh growth!
> Lookin' good boss!


 ya its work great. soon when it cools down i will have 6x150w lights so each plat will have its own.lol i can adjust to each plant. i am digging it 


Jman305 said:


> Well I know some strains start to genetically turn purple about 30-40 days flowering. I've seen that one done, but if there's a clear way to distinguish between deficiency and a plants natural reaction to the coming of fall then by all means I'm gonna try it. If you don't mind me asking, how does it help to make a cleaner harvest? Does it help with the flush?


ya you can tell.. 

sorry i typed that wrong giving a dark time before havest helps with cleaner smoke IMO. plants do not uptake in the dark but put the nutes back down, so no light no uptake their for cleaner smoke IMO. works crazy good for me


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well that's very nice to know, Irish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## irishboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> Well that's very nice to know, Irish, thanks for sharing.


ya give it a try i swear by it! ive forgotten before and hated that mistake. if u ever run hydro at lights out check the PPM and it will be higher. thats where i got the idea.lol. my stuff burns very nice and pure white ash none of the nasty black stuff with chems in it


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a good idea! I'm on it!
Do you turn off your air for the last week to precharge the cure? The major proponents of this say to let it drown (2 weeks) but the mess and stench is beyond the pale. A good week does almost as much and even a couple days will make a big difference.


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 30, 2011)

Now, 25 days into veg from 4inch clone pots, single spectra 180, when should I turn on second one plants are at about 7 inches tall. Thanks


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 30, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya give it a try i swear by it! ive forgotten before and hated that mistake. if u ever run hydro at lights out check the PPM and it will be higher. thats where i got the idea.lol. my stuff burns very nice and pure white ash none of the nasty black stuff with chems in it


 That's awesome, man. Hey, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get your wick grow pots from? Or where could I look? I like the idea of watering bottom>up and drying top>down very, very much. Especially because that means I can gravity drip feed with some of those hoses. I saw a kit on amazon or something that was like 150' of drip line hosing plus the connects. It was pretty bad ass.


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, and has everyone signed the White House petition on the "We the People" website? I'm a little nervous about freely giving them all that info, but it's almost worth it for the cause!


----------



## Jman305 (Oct 1, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Now, 25 days into veg from 4inch clone pots, single spectra 180, when should I turn on second one plants are at about 7 inches tall. Thanks


 What size tent are you in, bud? It might help having it on now if you need the foot print, but I would most definitely turn it on as soon as you flower. 7 inches tall for 25 days? Man that must be a bush!


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 1, 2011)

4x4x8 w 2 spectra 180's as high in tent as possible, had the lites on retractables but they were not happy, removed and got 2-3 inches more, they seem happier. 7 inches for 25 days w/ 4 inch clones seems small?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> That is a good idea! I'm on it!
> Do you turn off your air for the last week to precharge the cure? The major proponents of this say to let it drown (2 weeks) but the mess and stench is beyond the pale. A good week does almost as much and even a couple days will make a big difference.


 ya bro it works Great! give it a try and you will be amazed and look how clean ur ash will be. i have also found taking all the fan leaves off a few days before harvest helps also, but i am too lazy to do all that most times. i leave my fans on for mold issues would suck to get that at the end of the grow.lol. 


hippy132 said:


> Now, 25 days into veg from 4inch clone pots, single spectra 180, when should I turn on second one plants are at about 7 inches tall. Thanks


 only turn on the 2nd lights if they have grown out of their foot print IMO. and ya for that time they are pretty short could be the strain though? others seem to have very fast veg time with the lights. 


Jman305 said:


> That's awesome, man. Hey, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get your wick grow pots from? Or where could I look? I like the idea of watering bottom>up and drying top>down very, very much. Especially because that means I can gravity drip feed with some of those hoses. I saw a kit on amazon or something that was like 150' of drip line hosing plus the connects. It was pretty bad ass.


 i got the pots from the hydro store but their called *Geo pots*. they are not made for wicking but for air pruning, i just made them work into my system for bottom feeding.. please post a link of that gravity fed


hippy132 said:


> 4x4x8 w 2 spectra 180's as high in tent as possible, had the lites on retractables but they were not happy, removed and got 2-3 inches more, they seem happier. 7 inches for 25 days w/ 4 inch clones seems small?


post some pics!


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the repotting at day 7 hurt them and the smallest one is still hurting. Hit them with 1/2 solution of nuts first time and second time after F-W-W-F full solution after 2 days of aerating 2 gallons, seem ti be growing and doing better finally. Second lite seems to help, of course much brighter but also seeing less stretch. Leaves were standing up almost (at least two plants).Also used Epson salts and magical on sic lady, not at same time of course...


----------



## curly604 (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;HjZ7kZxdQ2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjZ7kZxdQ2E[/video]

what up irish , this is that grow i finished with a 120w led that ran at about 60-80 true watts and final dried weigh in i got 2 oz of some of the nicest stuff ive seen around. i remembered you asked to post final weigh in so here i am cheers bro.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 2, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> I think the repotting at day 7 hurt them and the smallest one is still hurting. Hit them with 1/2 solution of nuts first time and second time after F-W-W-F full solution after 2 days of aerating 2 gallons, seem ti be growing and doing better finally. Second lite seems to help, of course much brighter but also seeing less stretch. Leaves were standing up almost (at least two plants).Also used Epson salts and magical on sic lady, not at same time of course...View attachment 1815489


 just make sure to not over water and make sure their getting the food they want and you will be good. you just have to play around because every strain is different 


curly604 said:


> [video=youtube;HjZ7kZxdQ2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjZ7kZxdQ2E[/video]
> 
> what up irish , this is that grow i finished with a 120w led that ran at about 60-80 true watts and final dried weigh in i got 2 oz of some of the nicest stuff ive seen around. i remembered you asked to post final weigh in so here i am cheers bro.


thanks for the video bro! congrats on the smoke hope you get danked out of ur mind!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 2, 2011)

so i found out having the lights off durning the day and having the girls sleep in the hootest part of the day was messing with them i believe, its just not natural to have hotter nights. so i now have the lights on in the hotter day and off at night to get that 15F drop in temps. 

here is day 1.5 with new light time. girls seem allot happier and one girl is in flower mode shooting out big hairs, she has always been ahead even before the light changed.. i am hoping they will try to match her and kick into flower mode? 

with the new light change and colder nights they seem allot happier already in 1.5 days. their just so green and vibrant they almost most look fake in person, like those plastic plants.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

It's weird to think about, having their night (your day) hotter than their day ( your night). This is surely new science that you have conducted! I feel better having gained knowledge today thanks to you! I would rep you again if I could!
Your like the startrek of growing! Bravely going where no man has gone before. lol


----------



## irishboy (Oct 2, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> It's weird to think about, having their night (your day) hotter than their day ( your night). This is surely new science that you have conducted! I feel better having gained knowledge today thanks to you! I would rep you again if I could!
> Your like the startrek of growing! Bravely going where no man has gone before. lol


i was sitting back and started to think about it, why am i going against nature? then thought where in the world is it hotter at night then in the day?lol. started to do research and found out that we should have a 10-15F drop from day temps to night. if you really think about it when dose the plants get to rest? if its hot when their trying to sleep their still working and the respiration is real high and more then the photosynthesis. they are eating more then they can make and just drained of energy and cant put it into budding and any energy is going into leafs to cool them down. IDK just my thinking on it, i could be wrong but makes sense to me.lol

what amazes me is that ive been able to keep my plants so healthy in the crazy summer temps. now if i can get the flowering figured out i can be a very happy man in the summer time with no A/C.. that would be so great if we could use leds with the less radiant heat and not burn the leaves like HID has done many times and not have to use A/C, thats my goal!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

Really that is the truth, the fact that they are going at all in those temps is amazing! 
I think your thoughts are logical and take into consideration how your plants feel which is probably the most important step in being a good nurturer. Being receptive to your plants is the best you can be! 
Rock on brother!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 2, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Really that is the truth, the fact that they are going at all in those temps is amazing!
> I think your thoughts are logical and take into consideration how your plants feel which is probably the most important step in being a good nurturer. Being receptive to your plants is the best you can be!
> Rock on brother!


for sure bro. time will tell and i will keep all of u posted all the way threw, so we can all learn..


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Oct 3, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> I know this is off topic and if irish would like I will remove it, but just wanted to say that I am extremely impressed by the service from GLH. I ordered a light from Mike and when it arrived today there was an issue with it (pretty sure something must have happened to it during shipping), I left a message and within an hour I got a call back from Mike. He had me check the connections in the light real quick, but I couldn't find anything wrong so he is sending me a replacement unit and a return label to send the one I have back. To get that kind of customer service is almost unheard of these days, and the way in which he approached and handled the situation gives me even more confidence in his company.


that would never happen with black dog led, their warranty sucks!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 3, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> that would never happen with black dog led, their warranty sucks!


ive heard the same with advanced led


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 5, 2011)

i grow at night too  its the only way i got through the summer season, even with led's and a six inch fan suckin my room dry about every ten seconds lol it was still 90+ degrees most of the time. The nug turned out nice a dense, but i got root rot because of running a single waterfarm under a scrog, pretty hard to know if you got root rot when you cant even see your roots lol. If i hadnt run at night i woulda been screwed, lights off during the daytime with the fan on cycling the air and giving airflow it was still 90 degrees in there just not quite as high in the 90's as with the lights on. Temps lowered near the end of the night since the spot wasnt so heat saturated anymore but man without led's i wouldnt have got shit if i had gotten root rot like i did. they saved my ass and so did running with my schedule flipped. Sucks for watching your plants but id rather have healthy plants than sick ones.

Lookin good in here irish


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am growing with a single spectra 180 - still vegging, lost a week with bad vibes and not enough chunky pearlite was given a Quantum Meter ( model BQM) and was wondering if anyone had any experience or insite into its use as it might relate to LED 's. Someone called it a PAR M<eter or Photosynthetic Photon Flux Meter...


----------



## irishboy (Oct 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i grow at night too  its the only way i got through the summer season, even with led's and a six inch fan suckin my room dry about every ten seconds lol it was still 90+ degrees most of the time. The nug turned out nice a dense, but i got root rot because of running a single waterfarm under a scrog, pretty hard to know if you got root rot when you cant even see your roots lol. If i hadnt run at night i woulda been screwed, lights off during the daytime with the fan on cycling the air and giving airflow it was still 90 degrees in there just not quite as high in the 90's as with the lights on. Temps lowered near the end of the night since the spot wasnt so heat saturated anymore but man without led's i wouldnt have got shit if i had gotten root rot like i did. they saved my ass and so did running with my schedule flipped. Sucks for watching your plants but id rather have healthy plants than sick ones.
> 
> Lookin good in here irish


 ya my nigt temps were like 15F hotter.lol.. for sure not good, once changed girl flowered. doing good so far, just have to start over on flowering time so i can keep track.


hippy132 said:


> I am growing with a single spectra 180 - still vegging, lost a week with bad vibes and not enough chunky pearlite was given a Quantum Meter ( model BQM) and was wondering if anyone had any experience or insite into its use as it might relate to LED 's. Someone called it a PAR M<eter or Photosynthetic Photon Flux Meter...


 sorry bro never heard of it?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 9, 2011)

hers some pics of my girls flowering.. i think its been 1 week since i changed the light times? anyways their on their way flowering and have the hairs all shooting up like they do before the forum buds. 

its amazing how green and healthy the Dyna gro is keeping them, their so green and healthy its unreal. having the cooler nights now too care of the yellow new growth and now everything is green. 

i just gave them a feeding of VF-11 @ 2oz per gal to see what happens?


lights are about 13-14" from the plants


----------



## Jman305 (Oct 12, 2011)

irishboy said:


> hers some pics of my girls flowering.. i think its been 1 week since i changed the light times? anyways their on their way flowering and have the hairs all shooting up like they do before the forum buds.
> 
> its amazing how green and healthy the Dyna gro is keeping them, their so green and healthy its unreal. having the cooler nights now too care of the yellow new growth and now everything is green.
> 
> ...


 these girls look happy! great job, bud!


----------



## WeJuana (Oct 12, 2011)

looking good my friend!


----------



## Jman305 (Oct 12, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya bro it works Great! give it a try and you will be amazed and look how clean ur ash will be. i have also found taking all the fan leaves off a few days before harvest helps also, but i am too lazy to do all that most times. i leave my fans on for mold issues would suck to get that at the end of the grow.lol.
> 
> only turn on the 2nd lights if they have grown out of their foot print IMO. and ya for that time they are pretty short could be the strain though? others seem to have very fast veg time with the lights.
> 
> i got the pots from the hydro store but their called *Geo pots*. they are not made for wicking but for air pruning, i just made them work into my system for bottom feeding.. please post a link of that gravity fed


 I can't find that link atm, but I'm gonna keep searching around for it until I find it. Also, thanks for the heads up on the Geo pots. A friend of mine showed me a hydro store magazine that has several sizes for sale. They have a 7 gallon for $5.62 I think I want 4...


----------



## irishboy (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks guys! 

i had to defoliat a little, it was very hard to do because the leaves are so healthy, but i could see allot more light hitting threw after so all is good. i only cut what i felt needed to be cut and left allot in place as long as it wasnt major shade. 

the girls are looking better and better every day and are getting frosted already, i can see it building up, i havent even feed the organics in the bloom yet either, only DG and 1 time VF-11

lots of bud sites on the branches are stacked so thats great news , i am just so happy i have buds now.lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 15, 2011)

get those two liter bottles ready!!!!!! in a couple weeks we aren't gonna recognize them anymore!!!!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 16, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> get those two liter bottles ready!!!!!! in a couple weeks we aren't gonna recognize them anymore!!!!


lets hope i get 2liter size buds agian? that was nice when i did get those


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll hope with ya!
They seem to have really turned around, of course your heat has to have broken by now. 
Looks good around here mang.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 16, 2011)

2 Liter buds are cool mmmkaaaaay? Looking great man, I'm really happy for you after all of the experimenting you did this summer. Those plants look healthy as all hell, can't wait for fat n frosty! I added a link to my LED tent to my sig, should be starting flower soon, please follow along when you have time. Thanks for all of your help with these lights, hoping for a successful run!



Shwagbag


----------



## irishboy (Oct 16, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I'll hope with ya!
> They seem to have really turned around, of course your heat has to have broken by now.
> Looks good around here mang.


 thanks, ya the temps are better mid 80's low 90's.. some days are cooler but the nights are allot cooler thats for sure


Shwagbag said:


> 2 Liter buds are cool mmmkaaaaay? Looking great man, I'm really happy for you after all of the experimenting you did this summer. Those plants look healthy as all hell, can't wait for fat n frosty! I added a link to my LED tent to my sig, should be starting flower soon, please follow along when you have time. Thanks for all of your help with these lights, hoping for a successful run!
> 
> 
> 
> Shwagbag


ya bro all my leaves are already frosted! i am very happy and i just started to hit them with organics so that should really bump up the quality.. 

ill stop by ur grow bro, been crazy busy lately.


----------



## kckid816 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking good man. Life's been hectic for me lately (plus Forza came out so been glued to it) so haven't been around here much but I just started a new journal. Got my 290's, the plasma, and a 1k all going this time around. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477948-kc-kids-smorgasboard-style.html


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 18, 2011)

kckid816 said:


> Looking good man. Life's been hectic for me lately (plus Forza came out so been glued to it) so haven't been around here much but I just started a new journal. Got my 290's, the plasma, and a 1k all going this time around.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477948-kc-kids-smorgasboard-style.html


Sounds amazing!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 20, 2011)

kckid816 said:


> Looking good man. Life's been hectic for me lately (plus Forza came out so been glued to it) so haven't been around here much but I just started a new journal. Got my 290's, the plasma, and a 1k all going this time around.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477948-kc-kids-smorgasboard-style.html


ya life has been crazy busy for me, but i am still around doing my thing.. i will get some pics up soon ive never seen thos much frost this early. a few others are seeing the same thing with the new V3's i guess? either way i am very happy because quality is everything to me. 


Shwagbag said:


> Sounds amazing!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 20, 2011)

nice man, interesting you mention early frost, mine was strain related this time i know because im runnin the same lights, but my agent orange was fuckin frosty as balls by week 3 of flower and i mean FROSTY,

You runnin the same strain and noticing earlier trichome development? Nice, side note check out my micro grow i just updated it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 20, 2011)

Stellar resin production is good to hear guys! I'm hoping for the same luck. I want that dankity dank sheiiit. YOU KNOW!

Here I sit all blazed out on some Super Lemon Haze, amazing shit by the way the aroma is something special. But here I sit and I realize that you probably have the best names for your threads. Haha. Return of the Inferno. F&*K CASEY JONES!


----------



## KawiZZR (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm starting to get kind of concerned bout the fact that my replacement light hasn't gotten here yet from GLH. I got the damaged one on the 27th of last month and spoke to Mike about it that day. I last talked to him about a week ago and he said it was en route but I have yet to receive a shipping number or anything about when to expect it from him.


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 21, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> I'm starting to get kind of concerned bout the fact that my replacement light hasn't gotten here yet from GLH. I got the damaged one on the 27th of last month and spoke to Mike about it that day. I last talked to him about a week ago and he said it was en route but I have yet to receive a shipping number or anything about when to expect it from him.


I think mike needs some employees. Working by yourself is great because you make more $$$ but there is a point when you need help. The demand for these lights is too great! 

Looking good Irish!


----------



## KawiZZR (Oct 21, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I think mike needs some employees. Working by yourself is great because you make more $$$ but there is a point when you need help. The demand for these lights is too great!
> 
> Looking good Irish!


Yeah he's always great when I talk to him, the problem is how swamped he always is. I really think he needs a tech person to handle the web site and inventory/shipping stuff.


----------



## Heretic (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got caught up reading the thread. Good stuff here! I have a couple 290's purchased in march or april (V1, V2???) Started them for flowering at maybe 18" and burned the shit outta the plants. I'm about to start another batch that have been vegging under BS 240 veg lights. I'll definitely start off higher!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> nice man, interesting you mention early frost, mine was strain related this time i know because im runnin the same lights, but my agent orange was fuckin frosty as balls by week 3 of flower and i mean FROSTY,
> ya their quality thats for sure.. never grew this strain but i was saying ive never had any of my strains frost this early. but i do know a few growers that use the same strains all the time and they said they get crazy frost soon with their V3 lights. i am just happy my girls are flowering and i am going to get quality, it was a big fear when i had a few plants lag because of the insane heat.
> You runnin the same strain and noticing earlier trichome development? Nice, side note check out my micro grow i just updated it.





Shwagbag said:


> Stellar resin production is good to hear guys! I'm hoping for the same luck. I want that dankity dank sheiiit. YOU KNOW!
> 
> Here I sit all blazed out on some Super Lemon Haze, amazing shit by the way the aroma is something special. But here I sit and I realize that you probably have the best names for your threads. Haha. Return of the Inferno. F&*K CASEY JONES!


 bro i hope you get made frost also.. we all need that frost.lol.. ya the return of the inferno was because i had a inferno grow last summer but that did not get posted on this fourm, Google my name and inferno and you can find it.. and Fuck Casey Jones!!


KawiZZR said:


> I'm starting to get kind of concerned bout the fact that my replacement light hasn't gotten here yet from GLH. I got the damaged one on the 27th of last month and spoke to Mike about it that day. I last talked to him about a week ago and he said it was en route but I have yet to receive a shipping number or anything about when to expect it from him.


 IDK bro? i dont talk to him much


DelSlow said:


> I think mike needs some employees. Working by yourself is great because you make more $$$ but there is a point when you need help. The demand for these lights is too great!
> 
> Looking good Irish!


 i agree 100%..


Heretic said:


> Just got caught up reading the thread. Good stuff here! I have a couple 290's purchased in march or april (V1, V2???) Started them for flowering at maybe 18" and burned the shit outta the plants. I'm about to start another batch that have been vegging under BS 240 veg lights. I'll definitely start off higher!


 ya bro you have to keep those things high, i posted good info on this thread about that stuff. i used the 2x500w lights pretty close like 10" and no burn.. just read up and follow my theory and steps i posted here.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet I found the vid. That makes me very optimistic! lol That brings me full circle to why I chose to try these lights..... Your journals! Thank you Irish!


----------



## irishboy (Oct 23, 2011)

3 weeks


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

I love getting to see other people "updates" you get that "look how much they've grown" effect. lol
The ladies look very lush man, they are definitely poppin'. They seem to have evened up nicely as well! Are they really already that frosty or am I seeing things?
Props boss, shit is tight as usual!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 23, 2011)

haha that's the GLH frost!!!!! they should be called "snow maker-150's"


----------



## dapio (Oct 23, 2011)

those look healthy! do you PH your water?


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 23, 2011)

irishboy said:


> bro i hope you get made frost also.. we all need that frost.lol.. ya the return of the inferno was because i had a inferno grow last summer but that did not get posted on this fourm, Google my name and inferno and you can find it.. and Fuck Casey Jones!!
> 
> IDK bro? i dont talk to him much
> 
> ...


Yep, got 2 V2 180's into week 2 of 12/12 and 16 inches away from tops, wish I had been closer during veg , got caught up in overstimulation of nutrients (aeration) which (I believe) caused nute burns which we all thought was burn from the lites being so close. The lites never seem to act as others say they should, must be me...


----------



## irishboy (Oct 23, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I love getting to see other people "updates" you get that "look how much they've grown" effect. lol
> The ladies look very lush man, they are definitely poppin'. They seem to have evened up nicely as well! Are they really already that frosty or am I seeing things?
> Props boss, shit is tight as usual!


 ya their doing pretty good, i am happy thats for sure, they still have a long ways to go but should get pretty fat from the looks of things. the frost you see dose not even come close to doing them justice my camera sucks. 


stoneyluv said:


> haha that's the GLH frost!!!!! they should be called "snow maker-150's"


 lol you know whats up


dapio said:


> those look healthy! do you PH your water?


 ya i PH to 6.0


hippy132 said:


> Yep, got 2 V2 180's into week 2 of 12/12 and 16 inches away from tops, wish I had been closer during veg , got caught up in overstimulation of nutrients (aeration) which (I believe) caused nute burns which we all thought was burn from the lites being so close. The lites never seem to act as others say they should, must be me...


it takes time to learn how much to feed our plants by reading them. over time you will pick up on it and be able to see what they want and dont want.


----------



## dapio (Oct 24, 2011)

wow really 6.0 you would think you would suffer some type of cal/mag deficiency with that type of PH in soil that stuff isn't soiless is it?


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 24, 2011)

Hell yeah Irish, OWN IT.


----------



## kckid816 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good man. Keep it up.


----------



## irishboy (Oct 24, 2011)

dapio said:


> wow really 6.0 you would think you would suffer some type of cal/mag deficiency with that type of PH in soil that stuff isn't soiless is it?


 ya its soiless peat moss SunShine#4 what i always use mixed with 50% perlite. not one bad leaf my friend. 


Shwagbag said:


> Hell yeah Irish, OWN IT.





kckid816 said:


> Looking good man. Keep it up.


thanks guys!


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 24, 2011)

Very healthy, yep. Are you using dynagro with organics for flowering now? Please bring us up to speed on your feeding schedule 

I'm really excited about the potential these girls are showing at 3 weeks. It looks like you're going to be a very happy Irishman in a few weeks. FCJ


----------



## irishboy (Oct 25, 2011)

i am feeding with Dyna Gro Bloom, silica, magpro. eeryother feeding i feed with Bat Gauno and Humbolt honey Es. for the most part of bloom ive been using the Dyna Gro and feed maybe once with the organics.


----------



## Shwagbag (Oct 25, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i am feeding with Dyna Gro Bloom, silica, magpro. eeryother feeding i feed with Bat Gauno and Humbolt honey Es. for the most part of bloom ive been using the Dyna Gro and feed maybe once with the organics.


I like that lineup and schedule. I've tried similar feedings with Peters rather than Dyna Gro with a lot of the same organics you are using. Never used the Honey ES before though. You use that to pack on extra weight? What dose of the Dyna Gro are you using?


----------



## irishboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> I like that lineup and schedule. I've tried similar feedings with Peters rather than Dyna Gro with a lot of the same organics you are using. Never used the Honey ES before though. You use that to pack on extra weight? What dose of the Dyna Gro are you using?


ive never used the honey lots of folks talk great things about it so i thought i would try it? 
the Dyna gro ive been using 3/4tsp per gal of bloom. 1/4tsp per gal of mag pro and 1tsp per gal of siliica. 
just seen the girls and their looking allot more chunky! i will get pics up this weekend. 

for guanos i am using Budswell tea


----------



## irishboy (Oct 29, 2011)

sorry for the delay guys! been mad busy.. 

heres the girls at 4weeks, the next few weeks should be the bulking up stage, these are some of the most frosty buds ive grown the camera dosent even come close to doing them justice, their all white in person, getting nice and chunky and filling in nice. less them 1/2 way threw flowering, should be a 9 weeker


----------



## tongue001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just beautiful, keep up the good work


----------



## IlovePlants (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Irish, 
Beautiful plants man. I'm glad that another grow wasn't cancelled by heat. I've been a longtime lurker on RIU and you have been one of my favorites to watch. I just ordered the V3 lights a few days ago. In about a weeks time you should be able to look at my thread. Master Kush lst'd in a large room with 4 of the v3s arranged for optimum growth.
Best wishes,
ILove


----------



## irishboy (Oct 30, 2011)

tongue001 said:


> Just beautiful, keep up the good work


 thanks allot!


IlovePlants said:


> Hey Irish,
> Beautiful plants man. I'm glad that another grow wasn't cancelled by heat. I've been a longtime lurker on RIU and you have been one of my favorites to watch. I just ordered the V3 lights a few days ago. In about a weeks time you should be able to look at my thread. Master Kush lst'd in a large room with 4 of the v3s arranged for optimum growth.
> Best wishes,
> ILove


welcome my friend. i figured out the heat issue i am pretty sure? next year its on because i think i can pull it off because of what i learn?

i wish i could fire up my 4th 150w but temps are still on the high side. when it cools down in the winter i want to run six 150w over 6 plants, that should be great!

please do post ur link once u get started i dont mind at all.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 1, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks allot!
> 
> 
> welcome my friend. i figured out the heat issue i am pretty sure? next year its on because i think i can pull it off because of what i learn?
> ...


6 will be sweet dude! I think what you've got going right now is showing massive potential, can't imagine how you would do with 6 lol. I hope we get a chance to see it!

SB - FCJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

irishboy said:


> sorry for the delay guys! been mad busy..
> 
> heres the girls at 4weeks, the next few weeks should be the bulking up stage, these are some of the most frosty buds ive grown the camera dosent even come close to doing them justice, their all white in person, getting nice and chunky and filling in nice. less them 1/2 way threw flowering, should be a 9 weeker
> 
> View attachment 1861783View attachment 1861792View attachment 1861791View attachment 1861789View attachment 1861788View attachment 1861787View attachment 1861786View attachment 1861785View attachment 1861784View attachment 1861793


looking good irish keep it green


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 2, 2011)

those are really buds?!?!?1 sure they're not spray painted spots using MS paint?1?!! hahahahah 

seriously, they look awesome man!!!! very frosty at such a young age! I can't wait to see ya break records come next july!!!!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> 6 will be sweet dude! I think what you've got going right now is showing massive potential, can't imagine how you would do with 6 lol. I hope we get a chance to see it!
> 
> SB - FCJ


 thanks bro, their looking better and better everyday. i will say i am impressed with how they look this stage and should only get better over the next 4-5 weeks.. right now i only have three of the 150's running so double could only be a lot better and its going to happen next grow. 


hellraizer30 said:


> looking good irish keep it green


 thanks bro


stoneyluv said:


> those are really buds?!?!?1 sure they're not spray painted spots using MS paint?1?!! hahahahah
> 
> seriously, they look awesome man!!!! very frosty at such a young age! I can't wait to see ya break records come next july!!!!


na their a painting i made and took pics of.lol

the frost and smell is nothing like ive had, no joke when i touch the buds its like Goo on my hands. i see where the name comes from now.lol. ive washed my hands 3 times already and their still sticky. very very strong fruity smell ive never smelled before on weed. 

just had to tie up a few plants because the top heavy


----------



## Jman305 (Nov 3, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks bro, their looking better and better everyday. i will say i am impressed with how they look this stage and should only get better over the next 4-5 weeks.. right now i only have three of the 150's running so double could only be a lot better and its going to happen next grow.
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> ...


 Irish man! I've been gone for a few weeks. Broke my computer, using a back up until I get it up and running. Man they grew a LOT in the 3 weeks I've been gone. Hot DAMN are they frosty too! Keep up the good work bud. I might have to buy some of these lights off you when you switch to 6 150s.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 3, 2011)

Just ordered some liquid kelp for some foliar love! FCJ


----------



## irishboy (Nov 3, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> Irish man! I've been gone for a few weeks. Broke my computer, using a back up until I get it up and running. Man they grew a LOT in the 3 weeks I've been gone. Hot DAMN are they frosty too! Keep up the good work bud. I might have to buy some of these lights off you when you switch to 6 150s.


 i got some new pics for you bro, you will like these allot more. 

these lights are going to stay i am just going to add more latter on since these are already the 150's on this grow just add 3 more. 


Shwagbag said:


> Just ordered some liquid kelp for some foliar love! FCJ


 they will love it, before buying organics always check with me and i will show you good stuff and company's.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 3, 2011)

heres some nice pics for you guys. plants are just under 5 weeks about at least 4 more weeks left.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 3, 2011)

some more pics


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see these ladies fill in, they look outstanding.


----------



## Jman305 (Nov 4, 2011)

HELL yeah! Those are some GORGEOUS ladies! I'ma start callin' you Mr. Green! So you think a 150 per 2 plants is sufficient lighting? Or would getting one 290 provide better penetration? I think you should try a Scrog with these lights. I'll bet that'd be unbelievable results. Probably 2 liter colas again!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> HELL yeah! Those are some GORGEOUS ladies! I'ma start callin' you Mr. Green! So you think a 150 per 2 plants is sufficient lighting? Or would getting one 290 provide better penetration? I think you should try a Scrog with these lights. I'll bet that'd be unbelievable results. Probably 2 liter colas again!


 Interesting, do the 150's have the same ratio of red to other colors as the 180's or are they like the 290's with a high dominance of reds?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Can't wait to see these ladies fill in, they look outstanding.


 thanks. i got a new camera for you guys to get some real nice pics, ill snap some when its charged tomarrow or some time this weekend 


Jman305 said:


> HELL yeah! Those are some GORGEOUS ladies! I'ma start callin' you Mr. Green! So you think a 150 per 2 plants is sufficient lighting? Or would getting one 290 provide better penetration? I think you should try a Scrog with these lights. I'll bet that'd be unbelievable results. Probably 2 liter colas again!


 mike only sales the 150's now, witch i like because i think their the best and a better idea for more footprint. 

i plan on doing SCROG some time


hippy132 said:


> Interesting, do the 150's have the same ratio of red to other colors as the 180's or are they like the 290's with a high dominance of reds?


i have no clue bro


----------



## irishboy (Nov 6, 2011)

hers some pics at 5 weeks about 4-4.5 weeks left. 
all pics are taken with my new camera where i can get better close ups. 
let me know what u guys think of the pics? enjoy!


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 6, 2011)

They look fantastic. Mine don't even come close to comparing.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Starting to pack it on! Farq Me! 
Looking good man, jeez just covered in oooze....


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 6, 2011)

What happened with the Spectra 180's u started with or I am so confused are the 120's now the 150 and 180's? LOL


----------



## Jman305 (Nov 7, 2011)

irishboy said:


> hers some pics at 5 weeks about 4-4.5 weeks left.
> all pics are taken with my new camera where i can get better close ups.
> let me know what u guys think of the pics? enjoy!
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL! Absolutely beautiful plants, my friend! I would make a recommendation and remove the fan leave on the bottom left in pic number 2. It looks like its blocking a substantial amount of light to the lower branch right there. There's another one on the right side in the middle of pic number 3, also. Just lookin' out for ya on that canopy coverage!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 8, 2011)

ive taken allot of the leaves off but ill check those two plants, good looking bro.

the V2's were 180's and now the V3's are 150's and i traded out. it get confusing.lol

so i got a Fugi Film finepix 500 EXR camera havent messed with though, but was wondering if Fugi is a good brad of Digi cameras? i was also looking at the Sony Cybershot H70 and was wondering if anyone knew about those cameras? i am not sure witch one would be better? 

i will post some crazy pics latter on i have, truly amazing and will put the others to shame on the marco shots.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## dapio (Nov 8, 2011)

look at those fan leaves covered in trichs a beautiful grow irishboy you should be wiz khalifa's personal Gardner


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

woah super trich covered. those leds really are workn wonders. Can't go wrong with ss#4 and dyna either tho! Props for the amazing led work as always.


----------



## Jman305 (Nov 9, 2011)

irishboy said:


> View attachment 1878580View attachment 1878586View attachment 1878587View attachment 1878597View attachment 1878602View attachment 1878607


 That's some beautiful frost man. I don't know about those two particular cameras but I know my friend had a cannon d60 SLR and those things took AMAZING pics. both landscape and macros. They run in the range of about $800 with memory card and a lens. But from what my understanding of digital cameras is, SLR is the way to go. Even if you don't get the Cannon, I would look into a similar camera from another brand.  And no problem on the Canopy coverage man, more light = more bud.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> That's some beautiful frost man. I don't know about those two particular cameras but I know my friend had a cannon d60 SLR and those things took AMAZING pics. both landscape and macros. They run in the range of about $800 with memory card and a lens. But from what my understanding of digital cameras is, SLR is the way to go. Even if you don't get the Cannon, I would look into a similar camera from another brand.  And no problem on the Canopy coverage man, *more light = more bud*.


 Too a point. Once you start exceeding 100-120w/sq ft though you usually just end up with more problems then benefits.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would go with Canon or Nikon


----------



## irishboy (Nov 9, 2011)

dapio said:


> look at those fan leaves covered in trichs a beautiful grow irishboy you should be wiz khalifa's personal Gardner


 ya bro the frost is crazy and the smell is super strong, when i touch the buds my hands are super sticky no matter if i even wash the hands 3x's 


Someguy15 said:


> woah super trich covered. those leds really are workn wonders. Can't go wrong with ss#4 and dyna either tho! Props for the amazing led work as always.


 the leds are treating me good and very happy with my choice of the smaller units. SS#4 is my Fav and Dyna gro is the best in my book


Jman305 said:


> That's some beautiful frost man. I don't know about those two particular cameras but I know my friend had a cannon d60 SLR and those things took AMAZING pics. both landscape and macros. They run in the range of about $800 with memory card and a lens. But from what my understanding of digital cameras is, SLR is the way to go. Even if you don't get the Cannon, I would look into a similar camera from another brand.  And no problem on the Canopy coverage man, more light = more bud.


 i was looking around the $200 range and messed with allot of cameras and Fugi seemed to be the best in that range. they should be since they have been making cameras for 70 years.lol


Someguy15 said:


> Too a point. Once you start exceeding 100-120w/sq ft though you usually just end up with more problems then benefits.


 i would have to agree on that, it really comes down to have hard the leds are pushed. 


hippy132 said:


> I would go with Canon or Nikon


i think Cannon is the best but you will pay for it.lol


----------



## howsweetitis (Nov 10, 2011)

sub'd and rep... youre my first rep... cant wait to see the end product.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bought both my digital Canons as reconditioned from Canon - USA, great price and full warranty.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy decision just like GLH vs. Blackstar, Ha! Ha! LOL..


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 10, 2011)

Irish, any help would be appreciated, starting over with 3 new clones - 2 are about 24 inches , starting to flower and the other is about 18inches all in 1 gallon containers filled with soil. Had, no choice but to set them directly into 12/12 and expect to transplant into FFOF w 1/3 pearlite in two days .Anything I should be aware of, guessing I will have to wait 3 weeks prior to any nutrients. They are sitting under my 290 and the three smaller plants from earlier bad grow under 2 -180's and thoughts??


----------



## irishboy (Nov 10, 2011)

howsweetitis said:


> sub'd and rep... youre my first rep... cant wait to see the end product.


 thanks allot my friend. rep back at you! welcome to the grow, i have other grows on here to if u ever get board. 


hippy132 said:


> Easy decision just like GLH vs. Blackstar, Ha! Ha! LOL..


 i kept the fugi


hippy132 said:


> Irish, any help would be appreciated, starting over with 3 new clones - 2 are about 24 inches , starting to flower and the other is about 18inches all in 1 gallon containers filled with soil. Had, no choice but to set them directly into 12/12 and expect to transplant into FFOF w 1/3 pearlite in two days .Anything I should be aware of, guessing I will have to wait 3 weeks prior to any nutrients. They are sitting under my 290 and the three smaller plants from earlier bad grow under 2 -180's and thoughts??


its really not good to go 12/12 with clones because yeild in most cases will be really low, they should have a good root system. u might get 1/8 or 1/4oz per plant in most cases. with FFOF it has allot of food so u should be ok for a few weeks, only advise is make sure u dont over water/underwater. make sure PH in in range and use good water


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 10, 2011)

Going into day 2 at 12/12 can I turn around still and let them veg a while longer or am I stuck since they had already started flowering? Using my well water at 175 ppm and PH at 6.5.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 10, 2011)

**subd  ..nice setup btw~


----------



## irishboy (Nov 10, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Going into day 2 at 12/12 can I turn around still and let them veg a while longer or am I stuck since they had already started flowering? Using my well water at 175 ppm and PH at 6.5.


you can go back if you wanted? their still in veg mode. the more roots the better the buds IMO. make sure water sits out for 24hrs for the chlorine to get out


----------



## howsweetitis (Nov 10, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks allot my friend. rep back at you! welcome to the grow, i have other grows on here to if u ever get board.


ive been a lurker (non member) for about 2 years.... i remember seeing you start up your grows and i said... meh... led... thats for the birds... but now ive gotten into hydro after soil and i cant really believe that your plants grow such massive buds with led... im used to seeing these popcorn types... even on other forums like grasscity ive watched great growers (rumpleforeskin) try out led and have nothing much to say other than they make good veg lights...

got my eye on you dude.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 10, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> **subd  ..nice setup btw~


welcome

some new pics for the new guy.lol


----------



## irishboy (Nov 10, 2011)

howsweetitis said:


> ive been a lurker (non member) for about 2 years.... i remember seeing you start up your grows and i said... meh... led... thats for the birds... but now ive gotten into hydro after soil and i cant really believe that your plants grow such massive buds with led... im used to seeing these popcorn types... even on other forums like grasscity ive watched great growers (rumpleforeskin) try out led and have nothing much to say other than they make good veg lights...
> 
> got my eye on you dude.


not all leds are the same bro, the said fact is most leds out their suck and will give not good results, i used the same lights RF used and got bad results also, infact i was the one that got him hooked up with the Prosource lights back in the day we both did not get all that good of results and i stopped using the PS lights. i now use Spectra leds and this is why ive stuck with the company that has worked for me and scared to try other lights these days.lol. you must do ur hoework when buying leds or u can waste allot of money.

these buds are not even the better buds ive grown with leds. Google my name to see 2liter size buds ive grown, these are just branches and grown in 100F+ temps in last summer heat. 

keep those eyes on me bro, everything i do in journaled with details and lots of pics. Google my name to find lots of my grows over the years.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2011)

They are ripening up eh, I wonder if you will even be able to see past the resin here shortly. Man you could throw one of those against the wall and it would stick! Goo factory, that's what you have there!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, I moved them to closet put one of the 180's over them and will transplant into 3 gallon airpots with FFOF and 1/3 chunky pearlite this weekend, then veg for about two / three more weeks if they will and btw no chlorine in my well water but ph is always needing adjustment.


irishboy said:


> you can go back if you wanted? their still in veg mode. the more roots the better the buds IMO. make sure water sits out for 24hrs for the chlorine to get out


----------



## irishboy (Nov 12, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> They are ripening up eh, I wonder if you will even be able to see past the resin here shortly. Man you could throw one of those against the wall and it would stick! Goo factory, that's what you have there!


 ya i cant wait for the trim going to be crazy sticky buds and great hash


hippy132 said:


> Thanks, I moved them to closet put one of the 180's over them and will transplant into 3 gallon airpots with FFOF and 1/3 chunky pearlite this weekend, then veg for about two / three more weeks if they will and btw no chlorine in my well water but ph is always needing adjustment.


sounds good bro!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 12, 2011)

ok here is week 6. should be about 2-3 weeks until harvest. i had to tie up allot of the plants because they were falling over, my whole arms are just sticky now.lol got them all stringed up now.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 12, 2011)

Meaty! ANd frOsty!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 12, 2011)

oooooh, aaaaaah!!!
lol


----------



## curly604 (Nov 13, 2011)

irishboy said:


> not all leds are the same bro, the said fact is most leds out their suck and will give not good results, i used the same lights RF used and got bad results also, infact i was the one that got him hooked up with the Prosource lights back in the day we both did not get all that good of results and i stopped using the PS lights. i now use Spectra leds and this is why ive stuck with the company that has worked for me and scared to try other lights these days.lol. you must do ur hoework when buying leds or u can waste allot of money.
> 
> these buds are not even the better buds ive grown with leds. Google my name to see 2liter size buds ive grown, these are just branches and grown in 100F+ temps in last summer heat.
> 
> ...




hey irish what up man , just wondering what strain and what kinda nutes you were using for these buds? these were the guys grown under a 600w GLH light right?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 14, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Meaty! ANd frOsty!


 ya their sticky icky! 


curly604 said:


> hey irish what up man , just wondering what strain and what kinda nutes you were using for these buds? these were the guys grown under a 600w GLH light right?


Hindu Skunk, grown with a few dollars of plant food from Homedepot, called OC+ and the other was Dynamite you mix in soil and just add water for the grow. paid 1cent for each bottle on sale.lol
temps were 100F+ used Hempy buckets and the 300w GLH led units x3

the 600w grow was a different one and that was a great grow and have a journal of that one also, the journal with the 2liter buds is not one here but another forum if u Google my name you can find it or try *Irish boys 1080w LED Inferno*. they changed my name on that site to *Lao Tzu* because we had a fall out but its still my journal and u can see that real fast by reading some of the post. not cool from them to change the name though that was a long journal i but lots of hours in and thats was shady but oh well its in the past now.


----------



## dapio (Nov 15, 2011)

amazing bravo!


----------



## mrsoft47 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Irish,
Gonna grow some critical+ and I was gonna use a spectra500,
Do you think one unit is enough for good results on 2 plants
Cheers


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for past help. wondering what you ph your straight water at during veg and during flower. I am using FFOF on 4 and Sunshine #4 on 2 others.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 18, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Thanks for past help. wondering what you ph your straight water at during veg and during flower. I am using FFOF on 4 and Sunshine #4 on 2 others.


Fox Farm suggests 6.3-6.6 on their feeding schedule for what its worth.


----------



## yesum (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey dude I remember you from HGL and all that. See you have found your fav LED and are doing great. I am still using HGL and added some pl-l fluoros and do all right. Will take a look at GLH site and see what's cooking there. 

Went to the site and no info on wavelengths of LED. Do these have any uv in them?


----------



## irishboy (Nov 19, 2011)

dapio said:


> amazing bravo!


 that you!


mrsoft47 said:


> Hi Irish,
> Gonna grow some critical+ and I was gonna use a spectra500,
> Do you think one unit is enough for good results on 2 plants
> Cheers


 ya i dont see why not? 


hippy132 said:


> Thanks for past help. wondering what you ph your straight water at during veg and during flower. I am using FFOF on 4 and Sunshine #4 on 2 others.


 on SS#4 i PH always to 6.0
FFOF is good at around 6.3-7.0 with 6.5 to 7.0 a good range from buddy's i have that do great with it


yesum said:


> Hey dude I remember you from HGL and all that. See you have found your fav LED and are doing great. I am still using HGL and added some pl-l fluoros and do all right. Will take a look at GLH site and see what's cooking there.
> 
> Went to the site and no info on wavelengths of LED. Do these have any uv in them?


yup the old school days.lol.
i dont think these have UV in them? not sure you would have to ask the company i dont know too much of the specs, i more of just tried them out and they did great for me and just stuck with this company and never really asked too much of what they used?

its best to call him as ive been told their website is outdated.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 19, 2011)

week 7, think they might be ready Thanksgiving weekend or the weekend after. all plants are tied up. i tried to get some pics of all of the top and show detail on the frost also, took some wide pics so u guys can see the whole garden. some of these pics i love and should blow them up and frame them and put on my wall.lol 

this will be a 2pt pic update since i took so many


----------



## irishboy (Nov 19, 2011)

here's some more pics. these are some of allot of the tops threw out the garden. i really like these pics


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 19, 2011)

Number 8 is my favorite from the first group and number 3 from the second. 

Lovely specimens, Casey Jones can go fuck himself at this point LOL.

The ropes holding your bud weight make me think of puppets and I picture them dancing around with their branches flailing hahahahaha. 

[video=youtube;7yNV-GXoeCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yNV-GXoeCM[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 19, 2011)

Fantastic specimens bro! 
They are just gorgeous, definitely poster worthy!
Nice work, pics, plants, all of it...... 
 I love getting baked on pics!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> [video=youtube;7yNV-GXoeCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yNV-GXoeCM[/video]


 lol classic movie. right after this scene chevy chase (I think been a while) fucks up and shoots the invisible man.

Irish, those buds are so damn frosty. Amazing work yet again.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks guys. 


here is some pics with a new Nikon camera S8200 i just got.
let me know what u think. i see a few issues and options its lacking but color is true and vivid.

my buds are all turning purple from the cold.lol. looks very nice

i have to say i think the 150's rocked this grow out, harvest should be this next weekend


----------



## irishboy (Nov 22, 2011)

2pt


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks great irish love the purple specks


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

As greasy as they are I bet they smell fantastic! They are really beautiful, gonna be some nice smoke man!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 23, 2011)

i am about to set up a 2'x4' flood tray. i will be using 3 gal air pots fill with Hydroton. this is my 1st time going full hydro and i was wondering how many times a day should i flood my clones? during the small veg stage and during flowering when they get their? i know their are allot of condition's but just a basic rule of thumb please?

ive been told to never flood at lights off is this true? 

PH whats ideal for flood and drain with Hydroton? i was planing around 5.8-6.0

any advise would be great


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i am about to set up a 2'x4' flood tray. i will be using 3 gal air pots fill with Hydroton. this is my 1st time going full hydro and i was wondering how many times a day should i flood my clones? during the small veg stage and during flowering when they get their? i know their are allot of condition's but just a basic rule of thumb please?
> 
> ive been told to never flood at lights off is this true?
> 
> ...


 Hey man, I am also about to be using the 12.5L air pots. I mix a little bit rockwool cube in also 1/3-1/2 of the medium. Anyways. I would say 4-6 floods a day is a good starting point, but heard of 8 or more, so you'll have to dial that in. Also you may need to top water some of the solution if the cubes/clones roots don't quite reach deep enough yet.

Yes, avoid flooding in the night, it's simply not needed. I don't flood closer than 2 hours to lights out. This is also why I like a touch of rockwool in the mix, helps keep the interior moist over-night.

5.5-6.0 is ideal. A little swing is fine, over 6.0 you start running into problems.

Other tip: wash the shit outta the hydroton. Get it where you think it's clean. Now take a sample, pour some water through (measure the EC before and after). Compare how much it has risen, if it's more then 0.1EC I recommend you wash more.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey man, I am also about to be using the 12.5L air pots. I mix a little bit rockwool cube in also 1/3-1/2 of the medium. Anyways. I would say 4-6 floods a day is a good starting point, but heard of 8 or more, so you'll have to dial that in. Also you may need to top water some of the solution if the cubes/clones roots don't quite reach deep enough yet.
> 
> Yes, avoid flooding in the night, it's simply not needed. I don't flood closer than 2 hours to lights out. This is also why I like a touch of rockwool in the mix, helps keep the interior moist over-night.
> 
> ...


thanks allot!!

i was thinking about 4 times a day, so every 3hrs in flower. 

i am going to veg with a 20/4 light time so should i flood every 5hrs for 5x a day or is that too much for baby clones? 

i will be 100% in hydroton

i will rinse the crap out of them..

check out these new air pots i got, i have no clue who makes them? but i think their going to rock for Hydro, very solid and will last forever.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 26, 2011)

say good by to the plants, later today they are getting chopped. sticky times are ahead! oh man cant wait!

new hydro system and Blue Dream clones will be up and running mid week


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Nov 26, 2011)

looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 27, 2011)

before harvest pics


----------



## irishboy (Nov 27, 2011)

heres is some pics of 1/2 of my harvest, i will finish the other 3 plants tomorrow.. i cut 2 bigger plants and one runt and i have the same left. buds are crazy crazy sticky and very dense more then i thought and maybe the most dense ive grown to date. their was allot less popcorn buds then i thought their was going to be so far maybe about 1.5-2grams? 

i wanted to test out the Micro shots on my new camera so a ton of close up's. buds have purple in it and a very nice tint of purps on the frost. very very frosty bud and the smell is very strong fruit smell not really smelling like weed unless you know whats up. 

the 1/2 harvest is in paper bags drying right now.


----------



## irishboy (Nov 27, 2011)

some more.


----------



## DelSlow (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, super frosty Irish! Good job, I'll be waiting for the weight


----------



## irishboy (Nov 27, 2011)

and more.lol

View attachment 1907301View attachment 1907307View attachment 1907302


----------



## dapio (Nov 27, 2011)

that is some kill! job well done irishboy always giving LED lighting credibility and then some


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

what strain is that again VELCRO, lol
damn that is fuzzy ass sticky shit bro!
 baked again......


----------



## kckid816 (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks fucking good man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shwagbag (Nov 28, 2011)

Its going to be some crippla!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 28, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Damn, super frosty Irish! Good job, I'll be waiting for the weight


 thanks! ill post weight when i get it 


dapio said:


> that is some kill! job well done irishboy always giving LED lighting credibility and then some


 thanks buddy!


colocowboy said:


> what strain is that again VELCRO, lol
> damn that is fuzzy ass sticky shit bro!
> baked again......


 i can see how it got the Goo name.lol



kckid816 said:


> Looks fucking good man. Keep up the good work.


 thanks!


Shwagbag said:


> Its going to be some crippla!


for sure!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Anybody had or grew a strain called "the purps"? i am not really a purple fan but havent heard or seen this strain. anybody grow this please let me know?

i can wait a little longer and get blue dream


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2011)

I hear the purps is some tasty sheezite!
Do you know whose it was? Several breeders are keeping those genes going including thseeds, bc bud depot, next gen, cali conn, reeferman, gage green, etc. Been thinking of that one personally. It's supposed to be some sticky grape tasting goodness.


----------



## puffenuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Go purps! Everyone does blue dream so it's getting old. I'd like to see some purple hues under the leds! Congrats on the recent crop by the way, looks lovely!


----------



## irishboy (Nov 29, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I hear the purps is some tasty sheezite!
> Do you know whose it was? Several breeders are keeping those genes going including thseeds, bc bud depot, next gen, cali conn, reeferman, gage green, etc. Been thinking of that one personally. It's supposed to be some sticky grape tasting goodness.


 to be honest i have no clue and sure the guys dose not either.lol. looks like fire i am just not the biggest fan of purple strains like grand daddy and stuff its all over here and got played out for me.lol


puffenuff said:


> Go purps! Everyone does blue dream so it's getting old. I'd like to see some purple hues under the leds! Congrats on the recent crop by the way, looks lovely!


purps is the same over here every one has a purple strain or jack herer but not too much blue dream and the dream will yield allot more i am thinking from older purple strain grows.. but this purps strain sounds pretty good and might get it if i cant get something els.

i should have cloned the AfaGoo that shit is crazy fire.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 29, 2011)

take a cutting of the afgooey now bro!!! you didn't chop the all yet right?

(yea, i still read your posts here to!hahaha)


----------



## Jman305 (Nov 29, 2011)

irishboy said:


> and more.lol
> 
> View attachment 1907301View attachment 1907309View attachment 1907308View attachment 1907307View attachment 1907306View attachment 1907305View attachment 1907304View attachment 1907303View attachment 1907302View attachment 1907310


 This shit right here, n****? This shit's called DEAF! You hit this twice... you can't hear SHIT! Awesome ass harvest, Irish! Killer green thumb, buddy.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 29, 2011)

Irish, second grow using ffof and have been watering with organic kelp and water at 6.5 ph. I will be watering with first nutes and wondering if you or anyone had any insite into what week of the ff regime I should jump into. They are clones and I have had them vegging for 4 weeks... Thanks and also, think I should add cal mag once a week - 1/2 of suggested amount ?


----------



## Jman305 (Nov 30, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks allot!!
> 
> i was thinking about 4 times a day, so every 3hrs in flower.
> 
> ...


 If you're gonna ebb & grow, I'd really like to see what a light mover with these LED's could do. Maybe go up a step in wattage and only use two lights? One per row on a mover... Probably be some crazy crazyness!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks dank Irish  nice job


----------



## irishboy (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> take a cutting of the afgooey now bro!!! you didn't chop the all yet right?
> 
> (yea, i still read your posts here to!hahaha)


 lol. missed this post, wish i would have having a hell of a time finding new clones.


Jman305 said:


> This shit right here, n****? This shit's called DEAF! You hit this twice... you can't hear SHIT! Awesome ass harvest, Irish! Killer green thumb, buddy.


 my shit makes me blind.lol 


hippy132 said:


> Irish, second grow using ffof and have been watering with organic kelp and water at 6.5 ph. I will be watering with first nutes and wondering if you or anyone had any insite into what week of the ff regime I should jump into. They are clones and I have had them vegging for 4 weeks... Thanks and also, think I should add cal mag once a week - 1/2 of suggested amount ?


 ive never used FF i really dont want to give bad advise, i would call them and ask. 



Jman305 said:


> If you're gonna ebb & grow, I'd really like to see what a light mover with these LED's could do. Maybe go up a step in wattage and only use two lights? One per row on a mover... Probably be some crazy crazyness!


 i am either going to do flood and drain or a constent drip system? a really want to see what a few small pannel will do over the tray, but in the summer when its hot a light mover just might be in the works? i already have one 


BlazedMonkey said:


> Looks dank Irish  nice job


 thanks buddy


----------



## dontsmok (Dec 2, 2011)

hey dude are you from ireland? if yes.. please consider checking my blog(CHECK MY SIG) and see if the LED i am going to use are worth the try

thanks dude


----------



## IlovePlants (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Irish,
I've been looking around at your plants and they all look exquisite. Good job! Well I was wondering if you would be giving out gram:watt:gallon(gallons of soil) ratio once your plants are dry? Anyhow, keep up the good work; your grows are always quite inspirational!
Sincerely,
ILove


----------



## irishboy (Dec 3, 2011)

IlovePlants said:


> Hey Irish,
> I've been looking around at your plants and they all look exquisite. Good job! Well I was wondering if you would be giving out gram:watt:gallon(gallons of soil) ratio once your plants are dry? Anyhow, keep up the good work; your grows are always quite inspirational!
> Sincerely,
> ILove


i do not believe in grams per watt and feel its very unacurate and dont use it but i will post dry weight and anyone is welcome to use that system if they feel. its just not acurrate at all in my book too many things effect GPW. strain, CO2, temps, grow system, soil, hydro, strain, grower, nutes, environment just tons of things effect GPW. 

i did not use soil but a peatmoss mix and each plant was in a 3gal pot


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 3, 2011)

irishboy said:


> my shit makes me blind.lol
> 
> i am either going to do flood and drain or a constent drip system? a really want to see what a few small pannel will do over the tray, but in the summer when its hot a light mover just might be in the works? i already have one


 I've only ever seen a handful of consitent drips grows... I would think your rate of flow is the hardest part to dial in... making sure your drip hoses all drip the amount they say they do. That light mover would be a bomb thing to see. You think 2 of the 180 watt panels on a mover? or one 300 watt on one for a 4x4 tent with 4 plants?

Back on topic... really looking forward to that harvest weight. Any particular reason you used the 3 gal instead of the 5? Doesn't more root = more bud? Or is it not as necessary with these air pots due to root pruning?

P.S. I wanna go blind...


----------



## irishboy (Dec 4, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> I've only ever seen a handful of consitent drips grows... I would think your rate of flow is the hardest part to dial in... making sure your drip hoses all drip the amount they say they do. That light mover would be a bomb thing to see. You think 2 of the 180 watt panels on a mover? or one 300 watt on one for a 4x4 tent with 4 plants?
> 
> Back on topic... really looking forward to that harvest weight. Any particular reason you used the 3 gal instead of the 5? Doesn't more root = more bud? Or is it not as necessary with these air pots due to root pruning?
> 
> P.S. I wanna go blind...


i got some flow adjusters for each drip line to adjust and even flow rate, lets hope it works?lol

last i heard GLH is only putting out 120w lights because he found out its best with his lights to run more smaller units instead of one big one and i agree with that. i like the smaller ones better because you get more foot print and less watts. 

i went with 3gal pots and wish i would have done 2gal because the roots did not sir prune that much because i vegged so short. 1 gal per foot of plant. with air pots i think you want to run a size down for you get more air pruning.


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 4, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i got some flow adjusters for each drip line to adjust and even flow rate, lets hope it works?lol
> 
> last i heard GLH is only putting out 120w lights because he found out its best with his lights to run more smaller units instead of one big one and i agree with that. i like the smaller ones better because you get more foot print and less watts.
> 
> i went with 3gal pots and wish i would have done 2gal because the roots did not sir prune that much because i vegged so short. 1 gal per foot of plant. with air pots i think you want to run a size down for you get more air pruning.


 awesome! that's really informative right three, irish. I was wondering? Are ebb & flo the same as a flood & drain? And whats the advantages/disadvantages between that and say something like bubbleponics? And ppm vs EC? Its my understanding that ppm effects EC but only if the soluable nutrient solution contains particles that conduct electricity. But does that mean that if your EC increses that you have also increased your ppm? And one last thing, is pH easier to maintain in soil, soiless, or hydro? I know theres no one "best" way to grow, but I would like to be able to dial in on as many aspects as possible. This seems like a lot of the front line growers read this so I figured here's a good a place as any to ask. 

On a side note... how many more days you got left on the cure?


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 5, 2011)

irishboy said:


> last i heard GLH is only putting out 120w lights because he found out its best with his lights to run more smaller units instead of one big one and i agree with that. i like the smaller ones better because you get more foot print and less watts.


Mike promises to send me 130 (?) watt power supplies for my 180 V1's. Hopeful yet not optimistic it will fix the problems in the tent. I agree, in theory the lower watts may be better while keeping the footprint the same. 

Hows the smoke man?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 5, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> awesome! that's really informative right three, irish. I was wondering? Are ebb & flo the same as a flood & drain? And whats the advantages/disadvantages between that and say something like bubbleponics? And ppm vs EC? Its my understanding that ppm effects EC but only if the soluable nutrient solution contains particles that conduct electricity. But does that mean that if your EC increses that you have also increased your ppm? And one last thing, is pH easier to maintain in soil, soiless, or hydro? I know theres no one "best" way to grow, but I would like to be able to dial in on as many aspects as possible. This seems like a lot of the front line growers read this so I figured here's a good a place as any to ask.
> 
> On a side note... how many more days you got left on the cure?


 flood and drain is more of a tray or table and ebb and flow is the same thing but in buckets from what i understand? i brand new on hydro so dont know allot just stuff i have read in the past. PPM and EC is just a different conversion for different areas i believe?
ive heard PH is easier in soil because soil will buffer out things more but if a issue happens its easier to fix hydro because u can adjust the water and fix fast instead of adding lime and stuff to soil.

plants have not even cured still drying its a very slow dry witch i want and should take around 14 days so this Sat comming up maybe?


Shwagbag said:


> Mike promises to send me 130 (?) watt power supplies for my 180 V1's. Hopeful yet not optimistic it will fix the problems in the tent. I agree, in theory the lower watts may be better while keeping the footprint the same.
> 
> Hows the smoke man?


i know he sent a few out so he should send your out? i would keep on it bro the squeeky wheel gets the grease. 

lower watts is the way for me thats for sure. 

no smoke yet bro but cant wait looks crazy fire.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2011)

irishboy said:


> flood and drain is more of a tray or table and ebb and flow is the same thing but in buckets from what i understand? i brand new on hydro so dont know allot just stuff i have read in the past. PPM and EC is just a different conversion for different areas i believe?
> ive heard PH is easier in soil because soil will buffer out things more but if a issue happens its easier to fix hydro because u can adjust the water and fix fast instead of adding lime and stuff to soil.


 Flood and Drain aka Ebb & Flow are typically talking about tables. The bucket systems that flood the buckets are often referred to as Ebb & Grow. EC stands for Electrical Conductivity and is a measure of the salt content in the water basically. From that PPM is calculated, all meters are actually EC meters at their core. Anyways theres a few scales that all measure this. EC, PPM500, PPM700 and CF here's a chart showing how they all relate. And yeah PH is pretty ez to maintain with a table. I adjust every couple days in veg and hardly ever in flower, it stays very stable...but depends on your water, nute and ph up/down choice.


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks guys, that really helped a lot. what's the prefered EC for cannabis? I know it varies depending on strain genetics, but does anyone have a ball park they shoot for when they get a new strain? I mean, obviously listening to your plants is important in seeing how much they can handle. I saw a guy that had two different phenotypes of a plant and the ppm were about 150 difference. so... depending on the EC scale you use, thats pretty significant I would think?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 8, 2011)

here is my new drip system. got the 6" halo drip rings that have 50 something holes. instead of spending $160 on a tray stand i went to the store and bought a 2'x4 table for $30.lol. everything ran real smooth. each ring has a flow adjuster to make the water even on all rings. here is some pics and also some of one of my buds thats not yet dry but getting their. i have 2x4" flat round air stones in the res with a 400GPH pump mixing the res and then the pump that runs the drippers, this system uses very little water also. have all 4 lights up.. the bad is my plants will be shorter since i lost head room but i wanted to start learning how to get shorter foot ball size buds


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome. It's basically like waterfarms with the top drip, I guess no dwc down below though. But this will work awesome, can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Awesome. It's basically like waterfarms with the top drip, I guess no dwc down below though. But this will work awesome, can't wait to see it in action.


ya bro i was going to go flood and drain but wanted to go a different route and i also wanted to save allot of money on nutes with a way smaller res. its crazy how much more water was needed for the flood and drain and i can see why you have ur milk jugs on the tray, very smart bro. 

this setup should allot tons of O2 to the roots and a constant supply of water and nutes for the roots vs every so many hours. one thing i like about trays is we can do some many different things.lol

when i do more plants i will for sure go flood and drain but for 6 i will try out this setup. i think these air pots will do great.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 8, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya bro i was going to go flood and drain but wanted to go a different route and i also wanted to save allot of money on nutes with a way smaller res. its crazy how much more water was needed for the flood and drain and i can see why you have ur milk jugs on the tray, very smart bro.
> 
> this setup should allot tons of O2 to the roots and a constant supply of water and nutes for the roots vs every so many hours. one thing i like about trays is we can do some many different things.lol
> 
> when i do more plants i will for sure go flood and drain but for 6 i will try out this setup. i think these air pots will do great.


 is it recycling then? Only thing that would concern with me recirc and a small rez is ph or ec swings.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> is it recycling then? Only thing that would concern with me recirc and a small rez is ph or ec swings.


ya it is and it dose worry me a little, i really dont know what to expect because ive never done hydro before. this is why i have friends like you to help me along my way on the new grow


----------



## schwagness (Dec 8, 2011)

irishboy said:


> here is my new drip system. got the 6" halo drip rings that have 50 something holes. instead of spending $160 on a tray stand i went to the store and bought a 2'x4 table for $30.lol. everything ran real smooth. each ring has a flow adjuster to make the water even on all rings. here is some pics and also some of one of my buds thats not yet dry but getting their. i have 2x4" flat round air stones in the res with a 400GPH pump mixing the res and then the pump that runs the drippers, this system uses very little water also. have all 4 lights up.. the bad is my plants will be shorter since i lost head room but i wanted to start learning how to get shorter foot ball size buds


It looks like a brilliant setup Irish. I am jealous as a mofo! Looking forward to the final totals from this grow & as always, eagerly awaiting your next grow journal.


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 9, 2011)

irishboy said:


> here is my new drip system. got the 6" halo drip rings that have 50 something holes. instead of spending $160 on a tray stand i went to the store and bought a 2'x4 table for $30.lol. everything ran real smooth. each ring has a flow adjuster to make the water even on all rings. here is some pics and also some of one of my buds thats not yet dry but getting their. i have 2x4" flat round air stones in the res with a 400GPH pump mixing the res and then the pump that runs the drippers, this system uses very little water also. have all 4 lights up.. the bad is my plants will be shorter since i lost head room but i wanted to start learning how to get shorter foot ball size buds


 Setup looks great man. How much gph are you estimating? And is that lights on and off? or just on? 

Also... how did you arrive at this system using less water as compared to a flood and drain? I mean I can kinda see it in my head already but was there any math involved on your end? I like having numbers to make comparisons on cost/benefit ratios.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 9, 2011)

Love it! Put some plants in that mofo. FCJ


----------



## irishboy (Dec 9, 2011)

schwagness said:


> It looks like a brilliant setup Irish. I am jealous as a mofo! Looking forward to the final totals from this grow & as always, eagerly awaiting your next grow journal.


 thanks bro. just got dry weight and it was a little over 9oz from the 6 plants. the thing that kinda robbed me was those two runts on the right side that were stunted. but at the end i am very happy because i did not even think i was going to get a harvest from the 100F+ temps they went threw let alone grade A+ buds, if i would have known they would have flowered i wouldnt have flipped them so short at 10".lol. the heat has messed up a few of my grows so its nice to finally get another one under my belt. 


Jman305 said:


> Setup looks great man. How much gph are you estimating? And is that lights on and off? or just on?
> 
> Also... how did you arrive at this system using less water as compared to a flood and drain? I mean I can kinda see it in my head already but was there any math involved on your end? I like having numbers to make comparisons on cost/benefit ratios.


 like i was saying the other day i dont believe in GPW because of the many things that effect it, but i got around 9.3oz total and used 450w on this grow so you can do GPW if you like?

i know it uses less water because i can see it in the res i have, think about a big table has to fill up to a certain height then srain vs the water running right threw the top of the pot and going right back to the res. from some math others have done it was about a 60% savings on nutes and water from what they told me when they did it the same way.


Shwagbag said:


> Love it! Put some plants in that mofo. FCJ


 i am waiting for the new girls to root, its a friends own cut called bubble kush


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2011)

I use GPW mainly to gauge myself grow to grow. If nothing has changed besides say strains or layout, any single variable at a time, it's a good benchmark. But using it comparing grower to grower is apples to oranges.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I use GPW mainly to gauge myself grow to grow. If nothing has changed besides say strains or layout, any single variable at a time, it's a good benchmark. But using it comparing grower to grower is apples to oranges.


i feel the same way because its all about each persons condition's, mediums, style, nutes strains CO2, temps, water quality, veg time, light hours used in veg, hydro or soil, LST, SOG or SCROG, just tons of stuff. i would only use it for a bench mark if i did the same strain. but GPW is only good for like you said IMO and their for i dont use it with my grows since things change all the time with me. 

i wish i have done this strain before so i have an idea on the yield? i am happy because my buddy just pulled 6 plants under a 1k HPS and got 8oz so it made me feel better since i used less watts.lol

i am just happy my girls live threw the crazy summer heat.lol. i think i got this summer 100F+ temps growing thing down and figured it out? we will see ext year?

i just go by weight per plant or total weight over how many plants i have


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 10, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i feel the same way because its all about each persons condition's, mediums, style, nutes strains CO2, temps, water quality, veg time, light hours used in veg, hydro or soil, LST, SOG or SCROG, just tons of stuff. i would only use it for a bench mark if i did the same strain. but GPW is only good for like you said IMO and their for i dont use it with my grows since things change all the time with me.
> 
> i wish i have done this strain before so i have an idea on the yield? i am happy because my buddy just pulled 6 plants under a 1k HPS and got 8oz so it made me feel better since i used less watts.lol
> 
> ...


Hell yeah I would be happy too, I would expect a pound + from 1k HPS with 6 plants, assuming he's growing in a 4 x 4 or 5 x 5 space. You just never know what kind of yielder a plant is until you grow it out like you said. I have some shit that is fire as hell but I wouldn't want to fill my box with them lol.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Hell yeah I would be happy too, I would expect a pound + from 1k HPS with 6 plants, assuming he's growing in a 4 x 4 or 5 x 5 space. You just never know what kind of yielder a plant is until you grow it out like you said. I have some shit that is fire as hell but I wouldn't want to fill my box with them lol.


ya it was platinum bubba he grew. it was fire though just not that great of yeild and he had all the space he could ask for a whole bed room.lol

i really dont trip off yield as much any more quality its the main thing i am after. you dont have quality you dont have shit IMO. 

this next grow i am going to be trying out different training and pruning methods to get shot plants with buds the size of footballs like my friend dose he just wont tell me how he dose it. each plant is like 12" tall and atleast 2.5oz per plant size of a pro football and solid


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 11, 2011)

irishboy said:


> thanks bro. just got dry weight and it was a little over 9oz from the 6 plants. the thing that kinda robbed me was those two runts on the right side that were stunted. but at the end i am very happy because i did not even think i was going to get a harvest from the 100F+ temps they went threw let alone grade A+ buds, if i would have known they would have flowered i wouldnt have flipped them so short at 10".lol. the heat has messed up a few of my grows so its nice to finally get another one under my belt.
> 
> like i was saying the other day i dont believe in GPW because of the many things that effect it, but i got around 9.3oz total and used 450w on this grow so you can do GPW if you like?
> 
> ...


 Thats a lot of savings, man! I wasn't asknig gpw friend, gph you're using with your drip set up? Trying to figure out costs for my local area. The lights on/lights off thing was asking if you water at night as well or only during the day? Didn't know if you kept your lights on at night to save on heat... even though LEDs don't produce much. If you did that and had night/day reversed I would think the root mass would dry up during the day (plants night time) and so you would compensate for running either at the same or a reduced rate. Idk though... that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 11, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ya it was platinum bubba he grew. it was fire though just not that great of yeild and he had all the space he could ask for a whole bed room.lol
> 
> i really dont trip off yield as much any more quality its the main thing i am after. you dont have quality you dont have shit IMO.
> 
> this next grow i am going to be trying out different training and pruning methods to get shot plants with buds the size of footballs like my friend dose he just wont tell me how he dose it. each plant is like 12" tall and atleast 2.5oz per plant size of a pro football and solid


 That's nice to know about the 1k hps comparison. Thanks for that. There's a guy on here that has an LST / cropping style that seems to yeild very good results. I believe its stickied under LST. He also has a link with in that thread that goes to a Scrog grow and how to do one of those. (Idk if you do) I've seen some crazy scrog grows. People have pulled a QP off one plant before. And with your superior lighting and mad skillzz I think you could pull 6 oz per plant  .


----------



## irishboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> Thats a lot of savings, man! I wasn't asknig gpw friend, gph you're using with your drip set up? Trying to figure out costs for my local area. The lights on/lights off thing was asking if you water at night as well or only during the day? Didn't know if you kept your lights on at night to save on heat... even though LEDs don't produce much. If you did that and had night/day reversed I would think the root mass would dry up during the day (plants night time) and so you would compensate for running either at the same or a reduced rate. Idk though... that's why I'm asking.


right now i am using a 400gph pump for my 6 site 2x4' tray and its a good match but i do need to run a 3/4-1" drain my 1/2" isnt big enough to drain that fast. no big deal.

the other stuff i havent really mad up my mind. ive been told its best not to water at night but i think thats more for mold so i am not worried about that and in the summer i would have to feed at night. as of right now i think i will feed every few hours at night and maybe a 24-0 veg time? still have to think the things out.



Jman305 said:


> That's nice to know about the 1k hps comparison. Thanks for that. There's a guy on here that has an LST / cropping style that seems to yeild very good results. I believe its stickied under LST. He also has a link with in that thread that goes to a Scrog grow and how to do one of those. (Idk if you do) I've seen some crazy scrog grows. People have pulled a QP off one plant before. And with your superior lighting and mad skillzz I think you could pull 6 oz per plant  .


shoot me a link please. 
i do know how to scrog and ive seen a plant hit 1lbs from a 400w hps with CO2 in a DWC bucket with SCROG. its on the to do list some day. i am a big fan of LST


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 13, 2011)

I love DWC scrogs. I'm thinking thats what I'm going to do... If I can ever find the other link I'll get the guy up that did a fogger in a rubbermaid DWC it was the shit. Constant misting of the root mass right below the plant. He used a supersonic fogger to do it. One like they use to clean jewlery with. I'll edit and add the LST and Scrog links.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/369528-low-stress-training-lst-guide-4.html


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey man, here's that fogger DWC link I was telling you about. Believe it was this guys first grow, too. Did a damn good jbo in my opinion. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/425502-daves-2nd-grow-lsd-bubble.html Hehe... first grow but the link says 2nd... oh well


----------



## irishboy (Dec 22, 2011)

got some new lights in from Mike today. i have not open them yet their at my safe shipping spot. but from what ive been told their the same exact specs and color as the 2010's theirs even no white leds in these and are about 3-4% more power then the 2010's models. ive been told they use 140w's? but what ive been told the colors/NM's are the same thing so their should be a difference. even though i did not have issues with the last models i had i will use these along with a few others to see what they do? the only issue is i haven't got my new clones yet dude is lagging but i understand its the busy time of year so i will wait untill next week and see what happens?


----------



## Heretic (Dec 22, 2011)

The last lights you used in this thread had white leds, correct? It's interesting he went back. Do you know if there were more tests done?

I finally got in contact with him about getting new power supply's for my 290's. I tried starting high, at 40", and letting the plants grow into the lights. It took longer, but still burned them. That, combined with powdery mildew I didn't catch soon enough, made me scrap the latest grow. He said the new units would go from 315w down to 230w. With the 315w, the PAR value was just too high for the chlorophyll to handle apparently.

Anyway, thanks for posting all your grows. It keeps me motivated to do better in my own.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 22, 2011)

Last time i talked with him he had tests and said he would send the results but I need to get back on him for the results. Good luck with the new lights Irish.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 22, 2011)

Heretic said:


> The last lights you used in this thread had white leds, correct? It's interesting he went back. Do you know if there were more tests done?
> 
> I finally got in contact with him about getting new power supply's for my 290's. I tried starting high, at 40", and letting the plants grow into the lights. It took longer, but still burned them. That, combined with powdery mildew I didn't catch soon enough, made me scrap the latest grow. He said the new units would go from 315w down to 230w. With the 315w, the PAR value was just too high for the chlorophyll to handle apparently.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for posting all your grows. It keeps me motivated to do better in my own.


i think he is going 100% to the 2010 model specs witch did not have white in them? i am not really sure? it would be interesting to block all the white leds and see if that helps? i think that was one of the bigger changes to the color of the lights from the proven 2010 lights we all got great results with and no issues. i would try to block them with something and see if that helps at all? 

as far as i know last i talked to him he has been doing testing but not sure of what? i talked to another trusted grower that also has the 2010 lights and these new ones and told me the colors are the same but i have yet to pick up the new lights from my safe house so i cant say? 

40" is high and should have been ok you would think? IDK bro my gut says try blocking the white leds and see what that dose? its the only thing i can think off that was a main color change? but at the end i never really knew what colors were used he never told me but i know my 2010's had no white


Shwagbag said:


> Last time i talked with him he had tests and said he would send the results but I need to get back on him for the results. Good luck with the new lights Irish.


ive yet to see them either, one grower told me he seen them but i havent because i guess he forgot to send them to me? IDK i gave up and did not want to bug because i never had issues.lol


----------



## Heretic (Dec 22, 2011)

irishboy said:


> i think he is going 100% to the 2010 model specs witch did not have white in them? i am not really sure? it would be interesting to block all the white leds and see if that helps? i think that was one of the bigger changes to the color of the lights from the proven 2010 lights we all got great results with and no issues. i would try to block them with something and see if that helps at all?
> 
> as far as i know last i talked to him he has been doing testing but not sure of what? i talked to another trusted grower that also has the 2010 lights and these new ones and told me the colors are the same but i have yet to pick up the new lights from my safe house so i cant say?
> 
> 40" is high and should have been ok you would think? IDK bro my gut says try blocking the white leds and see what that dose? its the only thing i can think off that was a main color change? but at the end i never really knew what colors were used he never told me but i know my 2010's had no white


My lights don't have white in them either. I got them before he added it. Also, I have Blackstar 240 HO that I use for veg that have a lot of white leds that I keep much closer and they work great, so I'm not sure that would be it anyway. Mike seemed to think the lights are just too much as they are. I guess we'll see what happens when the intensity is dialed down. With the wattages of the newer lights, it seems that was the primary concern lately.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 22, 2011)

Heretic said:


> My lights don't have white in them either. I got them before he added it. Also, I have Blackstar 240 HO that I use for veg that have a lot of white leds that I keep much closer and they work great, so I'm not sure that would be it anyway. Mike seemed to think the lights are just too much as they are. I guess we'll see what happens when the intensity is dialed down. With the wattages of the newer lights, it seems that was the primary concern lately.


i thought all 2011's had white? IDK i dont remeber that much back that far?lol. i am just trying to see what the difference is between the 2010's and the 2011's. 

the power too high makes sense because from what ive been told from DIY led growers the higher the leds are driven the more it changes the NM so even if you have a 660nm the power you apply to it can change that nm from what ive been told and maybe thats what happen? it threw the specs out of range? i really have no clue and can only guess? ive yet to see the issues even when using two x's 500w's at 10" so that really throws me off and i dont understand? it also seems most have issues in flowering


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 22, 2011)

first off, schwag that is a nice ass. and what are you guys talking about updated models? how old are the models on display on his site compared to what you guys are running and what are the differences? It seemed like when you ran the 600 watt grow with those huge colas that you weren't overpowering the chlorophyll??


----------



## irishboy (Dec 22, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> first off, schwag that is a nice ass. and what are you guys talking about updated models? how old are the models on display on his site compared to what you guys are running and what are the differences? It seemed like when you ran the 600 watt grow with those huge colas that you weren't overpowering the chlorophyll??


i havent been on his site for a while but last i seen they were way out dated. 

the thing about the 600w grow can be different IMO its all about the power per leds. example 100 leds powered at 120w is allot different then 100 leds driven at 180w, see what i am saying? i really have no clue just going off of things in my head and could not even be close? but from what DIY led growers told me is that the more the leds a driven the more it can throw off ur NM's.. i have no clue if that is correct but what they have told me and they seem to know their stuff.. the correct power supplies should fix the issues i would think and i would be interested to see if the color of the leds change?

if this is the case then these new lights should have no issues because their driven close to the 2010's from what ive been told only 3-4% more? it would also seem if the new power supplies are powered lower enough then the issue should be gone also? 

i havent had any issues so its hard to say but i heard from a few other growers that had issues from their last grow test will test out the new ones so that will be interesting?


----------



## Heretic (Dec 22, 2011)

For clarification sake, my lights that burned my plants are early 2011 290's. No whites. 315w actual draw.

Speaking of his website, I really hope it's up soon and can put some of this shit to rest instead of what each person talked with him about or whatever. lol


----------



## irishboy (Dec 22, 2011)

Heretic said:


> For clarification sake, my lights that burned my plants are early 2011 290's. No whites. 315w actual draw.
> 
> Speaking of his website, I really hope it's up soon and can put some of this shit to rest instead of what each person talked with him about or whatever. lol


thanks for the info.lol. the only thing i can think off for me not having issues is the nutes i am running? even with 2x500's i had no issues and i think the Dyna Gro maybe has somthing to do with it? its so complete with every micro nute and sure the sillica helps also because its real big with the way plants use light. 

hope he gets that site up soon also its been forver.lol

this is what its all about for me on nutes all the way threw the whole grow


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the Hygrozyme the bloom additive?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 23, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Is the Hygrozyme the bloom additive?


na thats used all the way threw and for the roots. ive heard nothing but great stuff about it from everyone so thought i would try it.


----------



## Shwagbag (Dec 23, 2011)

irishboy said:


> na thats used all the way threw and for the roots. ive heard nothing but great stuff about it from everyone so thought i would try it.


Cool, do you just use teas for bloom nute or do you also use DG?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Shwagbag said:


> Cool, do you just use teas for bloom nute or do you also use DG?


i have but its just some bought tea called budswell because i had a crap load left and still do and want to use it up, but i like the stuff allot at the end


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 24, 2011)

hey man have you posted a new journal yet? I was gonna ask a few questions but didn't wanna keep bringing you back to an old one. I guess I'll look around some more on the site and see if I can find any of the answers I'm looking for. Did you read any of the links I posted yet?


----------



## irishboy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jman305 said:


> hey man have you posted a new journal yet? I was gonna ask a few questions but didn't wanna keep bringing you back to an old one. I guess I'll look around some more on the site and see if I can find any of the answers I'm looking for. Did you read any of the links I posted yet?


na bro still waiting for my clones. i will post a link when i get a new one started. 

i have seen those grows on the links in the past. good stuff. i do my LST'ing different and just bend the main stem over one time and let things grow up from their, i never had height issues so that all i needed to do.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## irishboy (Dec 25, 2011)

tonegarden said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> i have just finished reading through the thread and i wish to thank every contributor and mainly irishboy for sharing their knowledge and observations with the world.
> had i read this earlier, i might have avoided burning my plants twice with my GLH Spectra 290 (2011 version).
> ...


ya i do wonder if these lights make the plants use a micro nute more and most foods dont supply it and thats what causes a issue? maybe thats why i did not have issues because the Dyna Gro i use has everything in it most company's dont come close to that many micro nutes?

or it could be like i said and like i did. keep ur light as high as you can and dont move it and just let ur plants grow into it, the plants will choose what it wants and do whats best for it we do not need to tell the plants what they want as far as how much light. their a quite a few people using these lights with no issues and allot more with issues, the point is their has to be something in common.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know if I should be happy or sad that I'm not alone in burning with the 290's. lol Those pics look just like mine did, only smaller since I vegged under a different light. I guess it should also be said that using the same FF nutes, and just about the same conditions overall, I've had success with the same strain under hps.


----------



## LeoDiamonds (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to say congrats on the 600 watt LED grow, awesome. I did read that the cost of a GLH 600 watt led was around $2000. Since i am not able to spend that type of money now, what is the next best LED light source to use that will come close to your outcome.


----------



## LeoDiamonds (Dec 26, 2011)

i will be using advanced nutrients Jungle Juice grow, micro, and bloom. i will be using a 4 unit dwc setup.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 26, 2011)

Heretic said:


> I don't know if I should be happy or sad that I'm not alone in burning with the 290's. lol Those pics look just like mine did, only smaller since I vegged under a different light. I guess it should also be said that using the same FF nutes, and just about the same conditions overall, I've had success with the same strain under hps.


ya that sucks man. i would try dyna Gro and see if that helps? no issues with me at all under the new lights.


LeoDiamonds said:


> I want to say congrats on the 600 watt LED grow, awesome. I did read that the cost of a GLH 600 watt led was around $2000. Since i am not able to spend that type of money now, what is the next best LED light source to use that will come close to your outcome.


ya that light wasn't chep even though the savings on meds from my yield was more then enough to pay for the lights after the 1st run, thats how i judge things. 

i like running smaller lights and more spread out over the bigger watt one's. i think GLH onl has the 140w ones last i heard? 

yeild has allot to do with many different things besides lights. but DWC should do a great job and help you get allot more yeild.


----------



## LeoDiamonds (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the info, i decided on my lights, what do you think. The LED for veg would be the all blue extreme LED from advanced LED lights, i think i only need one of those. Here's the link for my veg light if you guys want to check it out, http://www.advancedledlights.com/pro...Made-LEDs.html . if i need more please let me know. for the flowering stage i will be using a 240w Lighthouse Hydro Blackstar grow light 6 band 3w chips, here's the link to check it out, http://www.amazon.com/Lighthouse-Hyd...5124398&sr=8-1


----------



## irishboy (Dec 29, 2011)

tonegarden said:


> one of the factors that contibuted to my plants' failure under the Spectra 290 may be the water quality. i was actually giving them pure R.O. water with 0 degrees hardness. this was convenient because of the PH that was constantly low. but water is a source of minerals by itself and my practice may have aggravated certain nutrient deficiencies (including cal and mag as you all seem to agree). i switched to tap water (8 degrees German Hardness), increased fertiliser and added some extra minerals and enhancers. i now have 2 pannels with 6x55W tubes each, they produce a lot of heat, but inspite of the high temperatures, the plants look happy. when i switch to the spectra 290, i will place it at maximum height (37'') and observe the plants closely. since my headroom isn't that big, if the light is still too strong i can add a wooden frame hanging between light and screen with a semitransparent material mounted on it. this filter difuses the light very evenly and cuts 0.5 EV, that is approx. 33% less light to the plants. there are also numerous gelatin filters used in photography that one could experiment with if height is a limitation.


ya water quality is important. their is still a issue though and i would keep the lights high and let the plants grow into on their own. their are still others that have pulled nice grows with the 2011's so it can be done with no issues. i am thinking one key thing is to not feed as much PPM's 


LeoDiamonds said:


> thanks for the info, i decided on my lights, what do you think. The LED for veg would be the all blue extreme LED from advanced LED lights, i think i only need one of those. Here's the link for my veg light if you guys want to check it out, http://www.advancedledlights.com/pro...Made-LEDs.html . if i need more please let me know. for the flowering stage i will be using a 240w Lighthouse Hydro Blackstar grow light 6 band 3w chips, here's the link to check it out, http://www.amazon.com/Lighthouse-Hyd...5124398&sr=8-1


buying leds for veg is a big waste of money IMO and i would just go with T5's 
i am not impressed with either light you said but i think BS would be the better option from the grows ive seen, it will produce quality buds but yield seems to be lacking from grows ive seen. i do think their one of the better lights but i havent seem many grows with advanced. their dimond light look cool but you have to really look for journals and not listen to what the companies claim or say, look for what the real growers say. but for veg save ur money and just get some T5's it will do great and save you allot of money


----------



## puffenuff (Dec 29, 2011)

LeoDiamonds said:


> thanks for the info, i decided on my lights, what do you think. The LED for veg would be the all blue extreme LED from advanced LED lights, i think i only need one of those. Here's the link for my veg light if you guys want to check it out, http://www.advancedledlights.com/pro...Made-LEDs.html . if i need more please let me know. for the flowering stage i will be using a 240w Lighthouse Hydro Blackstar grow light 6 band 3w chips, here's the link to check it out, http://www.amazon.com/Lighthouse-Hyd...5124398&sr=8-1


The Advanced leds kick some major ass. You'll get some super tight nodes and truly breathtaking babies with their veg models. I have a couple of their lights and am really happy with them. Tons of journals on other forums. I have a couple early ones here on riu I can pm you the links if interested.


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 30, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> The Advanced leds kick some major ass. You'll get some super tight nodes and truly breathtaking babies with their veg models. I have a couple of their lights and am really happy with them. Tons of journals on other forums. I have a couple early ones here on riu I can pm you the links if interested.


 I'd be interested in those links man. Thank you. And @ irish, I've also heard good things about the budswell tea, and the hygrozyme. Very good things about the latter. Do you have any experience or anyone for that matter on this thread with humboldt nutrients? I was very interested on a sweetener they offered. I'm not a big believer in the price of the nutes is the quality of it. But I do know that if cannabis has extra access to sugar, it makes photosynthesis easier and also allows more swelling of the glands because the sugar goes directly to THC production. So I thought it would be something to try. If its not worth it, can someone give me a link or advice on making a mollasses tea? Thanks for all the help guys, really its greatly appreciated.


----------



## irishboy (Dec 30, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> The Advanced leds kick some major ass. You'll get some super tight nodes and truly breathtaking babies with their veg models. I have a couple of their lights and am really happy with them. Tons of journals on other forums. I have a couple early ones here on riu I can pm you the links if interested.


please shoot me a few links if you will.


Jman305 said:


> I'd be interested in those links man. Thank you. And @ irish, I've also heard good things about the budswell tea, and the hygrozyme. Very good things about the latter. Do you have any experience or anyone for that matter on this thread with humboldt nutrients? I was very interested on a sweetener they offered. I'm not a big believer in the price of the nutes is the quality of it. But I do know that if cannabis has extra access to sugar, it makes photosynthesis easier and also allows more swelling of the glands because the sugar goes directly to THC production. So I thought it would be something to try. If its not worth it, can someone give me a link or advice on making a mollasses tea? Thanks for all the help guys, really its greatly appreciated.


ive used Budswell and like it, i have used the Honey es and like that allot as for the others ive never used so cant say? i know the ES is good stuff though. 

when making teas their are different ones for different stages, but you have to be careful because too much molasses will throw off ur micro/fungi ratos. seaweed and humic acid are great addtives to feed those guys.


----------



## puffenuff (Dec 31, 2011)

irishboy said:


> please shoot me a few links if you will.


Tried to send you the pm with some links but your inbox is full. shoot me a pm when you have some space available


----------



## LeoDiamonds (Jan 1, 2012)

puffenuff said:


> The Advanced leds kick some major ass. You'll get some super tight nodes and truly breathtaking babies with their veg models. I have a couple of their lights and am really happy with them. Tons of journals on other forums. I have a couple early ones here on riu I can pm you the links if interested.


Thanks a bunch, send the links, really appreciate it.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 2, 2012)

cleared the PM's.


----------



## fartman (Jan 3, 2012)

can i use humbolt honey es with dyna grow bloom if so what the ratio you woyld use,thanks,or what bloom inhancer do you recomend

ps i just cut 1 white widow down(9 weeks flower) out of 2 (becuase i was out of smoke) that are under the 290s and 1 plant wet was 290 grams of bud so if it loses three quarters of the weight it will be 72.5 grams or 2.58 ozs, and im gonna wait 2 more weeks to harvest the other 1 and its a lil bigger than the 1 i already harvested


----------



## Jman305 (Jan 3, 2012)

irishboy said:


> please shoot me a few links if you will.
> 
> ive used Budswell and like it, i have used the Honey es and like that allot as for the others ive never used so cant say? i know the ES is good stuff though.
> 
> when making teas their are different ones for different stages, but you have to be careful because too much molasses will throw off ur micro/fungi ratos. seaweed and humic acid are great addtives to feed those guys.


 I wasn't meaning using one tea for all my nutrition, just for a sweetener. But I guess I would need to mix it all at once to make sure my pH and EC are right wouldn't I? 

I've been of the belief that a lot of bennies and micro nutrients are they way to go, with only just enough of the larger nutrients to not cause lock out or def. Am I correct in assuming so? 

I've heard you swear by that sea weed and humic acid. I knew humic was good but I never thought of the sea weed but now that it's mentioned it makes total sense.

Also, @ fartman, what seed bank did you get your widow from? I'm looking for one that reminds me of the kind I used to get. Do you have a journal with it? If not would you post your m/f ratio and the amount of phenotypes you got/what they were like? Thanks!


----------



## fartman (Jan 3, 2012)

i got 10 reg ww seeds at marijuana seeds nl 3 were male 1 was a freak (sativa or somethin ,wouldnt stop growing),lost 1 ,2 died ,and 3 successful ones 

my first time growing (2nd grow actually) it tastes good but i cant explain the tasye but its definately unique,and i love the high its kinda deep but a lil bit of excitement or energyto me,but my freinds say its too couchlock lol


----------



## irishboy (Jan 4, 2012)

fartman said:


> can i use humbolt honey es with dyna grow bloom if so what the ratio you woyld use,thanks,or what bloom inhancer do you recomend
> 
> ps i just cut 1 white widow down(9 weeks flower) out of 2 (becuase i was out of smoke) that are under the 290s and 1 plant wet was 290 grams of bud so if it loses three quarters of the weight it will be 72.5 grams or 2.58 ozs, and im gonna wait 2 more weeks to harvest the other 1 and its a lil bigger than the 1 i already harvested


i used it with DG and it did ok for me. i do like to mix it on my own because i am never sure if they mix fine so most times it was on its own with budswell. i like budswell for bloom booster and hunbolt honey. 
thats killer yeild for a plant bro


Jman305 said:


> I wasn't meaning using one tea for all my nutrition, just for a sweetener. But I guess I would need to mix it all at once to make sure my pH and EC are right wouldn't I?
> 
> I've been of the belief that a lot of bennies and micro nutrients are they way to go, with only just enough of the larger nutrients to not cause lock out or def. Am I correct in assuming so?
> 
> ...


for a sweetner i would use the honey es or the earth juice catalist and save you the time. 

bennies are great for organics and breaking it down for the plants. not sure on the micro nute thing i am sure u need cal/mag and ect for the plants still the bennies make it easy for the plant to up take though
seaweed is the best thing u can feed a plant, the best. Google it and you will see why and how it is, dose so much its crazy.


fartman said:


> i got 10 reg ww seeds at marijuana seeds nl 3 were male 1 was a freak (sativa or somethin ,wouldnt stop growing),lost 1 ,2 died ,and 3 successful ones
> 
> my first time growing (2nd grow actually) it tastes good but i cant explain the tasye but its definately unique,and i love the high its kinda deep but a lil bit of excitement or energyto me,but my freinds say its too couchlock lolView attachment 1971970View attachment 1971971View attachment 1971972


very cool. i am getting some Sannies seeds for my next grow, some killer strains. cant wait


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 10, 2012)

irishboy said:


> thanks for the info.lol. the only thing i can think off for me not having issues is the nutes i am running? even with 2x500's i had no issues and i think the Dyna Gro maybe has somthing to do with it? its so complete with every micro nute and sure the sillica helps also because its real big with the way plants use light.
> 
> hope he gets that site up soon also its been forver.lol
> 
> ...


Hey Irish, are you also using kelp with this lineup? I'm just doing some thinking and if you could share everything you use during flower it may help, thanks in advance. 

Dynagrow Bloom, protect, Hygrozyme, Budswell _______? Anything else? Please clarify.


----------



## Jman305 (Jan 11, 2012)

Those girls look pretty damn healthy. Thats also not a bad looking scrog you've got there either, buddy. Is that 2010 or 2011 spectra 290? That thing looks blindingly bright!


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2012)

tonegarden said:


> after 43 days of vegging with fluorescent lights (one pannel of 6x55W tubes for 24 days, a second pannel added for another 19 days) and full feeding and since i haven't yet received the replacement power supply from Mike (GLH), i decided to replace one pannel with the Spectra 290 and observe what will happen this time. i put the light as high as possible (90 cm/ 35 inches over the screen, that is 80 cm/ 31 inches over the leaf-tips). additionally, i placed a semi-opaque filter under the light further decreasing light intensity by about 30%. i took EV readings under both pannels and the numbers show that LED intensity on screen surface is 8 times less (3 f/stops) than under fluos. this is obiously a great difference, but i have burned my plants twice and i'd rather break them in smoothly. in the past, nasty symptoms were visible after 6 days under the LEDs. this time, i will wait for one week and if everything goes ok, i will switch to 12/12. any suggestions are welcomed.
> here are some pics of the set-up:


Is that a frosted glass or a film on the glass or something? Not a bad idea, I considered the same thing.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking good, what do you think of the air pots, and are you going to transplant or leave them in the small pots?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 11, 2012)

tonegarden said:


> after 43 days of vegging with fluorescent lights (one pannel of 6x55W tubes for 24 days, a second pannel added for another 19 days) and full feeding and since i haven't yet received the replacement power supply from Mike (GLH), i decided to replace one pannel with the Spectra 290 and observe what will happen this time. i put the light as high as possible (90 cm/ 35 inches over the screen, that is 80 cm/ 31 inches over the leaf-tips). additionally, i placed a semi-opaque filter under the light further decreasing light intensity by about 30%. i took EV readings under both pannels and the numbers show that LED intensity on screen surface is 8 times less (3 f/stops) than under fluos. this is obiously a great difference, but i have burned my plants twice and i'd rather break them in smoothly. in the past, nasty symptoms were visible after 6 days under the LEDs. this time, i will wait for one week and if everything goes ok, i will switch to 12/12. any suggestions are welcomed.
> here are some pics of the set-up:


So you 're seeing signs of sickness even during veg with the 290's? I have the V1's and they don't show signs of sickness until about the 3rd week of flower. I'm wondering if part of the issue is not related to micronutrients. This is why I'm curious if Irish uses a regular kelp feeding.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 11, 2012)

Shwagbag said:


> Hey Irish, are you also using kelp with this lineup? I'm just doing some thinking and if you could share everything you use during flower it may help, thanks in advance.
> 
> Dynagrow Bloom, protect, Hygrozyme, Budswell _______? Anything else? Please clarify.


i have not used Hygrozime yet..
the things i did use last grow here and their was GH's seaweed called Bio-weed witch i just picked out some dry kelp from maxi crop for this next grow, i also used Humboldt Honey es. i did not use all of these things all the time kind of just went with whatever but i always use seaweed! most cases i fed only Dyna gro stuff and used their Mag-pro some times, then next feeding i fed just the organic stuff so at the end i really did not feed allot 


tonegarden said:


> after 43 days of vegging with fluorescent lights (one pannel of 6x55W tubes for 24 days, a second pannel added for another 19 days) and full feeding and since i haven't yet received the replacement power supply from Mike (GLH), i decided to replace one pannel with the Spectra 290 and observe what will happen this time. i put the light as high as possible (90 cm/ 35 inches over the screen, that is 80 cm/ 31 inches over the leaf-tips). additionally, i placed a semi-opaque filter under the light further decreasing light intensity by about 30%. i took EV readings under both pannels and the numbers show that LED intensity on screen surface is 8 times less (3 f/stops) than under fluos. this is obiously a great difference, but i have burned my plants twice and i'd rather break them in smoothly. in the past, nasty symptoms were visible after 6 days under the LEDs. this time, i will wait for one week and if everything goes ok, i will switch to 12/12. any suggestions are welcomed.
> here are some pics of the set-up:


very cool, ive heard of others doing somthing like that with no issues, keep us posted bro. 
nice girls by the way and cool SCROG


Shwagbag said:


> So you 're seeing signs of sickness even during veg with the 290's? I have the V1's and they don't show signs of sickness until about the 3rd week of flower. I'm wondering if part of the issue is not related to micronutrients. This is why I'm curious if Irish uses a regular kelp feeding.


ya most cases its the 2nd&3rd week of flowering that others had issues but some i guess in veg?


----------



## Shwagbag (Jan 12, 2012)

irishboy said:


> ya most cases its the 2nd&3rd week of flowering that others had issues but some i guess in veg?


Cool, thanks Irish, I will try to feed regularly with my kelp. Do you use both foliar and root drench?



tonegarden said:


> it is actually paper used for light diffusion in photography


That's cool I hope they work along well for you TG. 

Shwagbag


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have you thought about maybe using a greenhouse type material as a filter? From pics it looks like that one may be blocking too much light


----------



## Heretic (Jan 20, 2012)

tonegarden said:


> no, actually i haven't considered greenhouse-type material. it's a good idea, thanks!
> Michael from GLH finaly contacted me and asked me once again my shipping address, so i should soon have my new power supply. after i instal it i will - hopefully - need no flilter any more.


I got the shipping confirmation from him yesterday too. Just in time for my next round! Better late than never.


----------



## irishboy (Jan 21, 2012)

green house stuff is a good idea. 

i use kelp for both roots and foliar.

got some new 140w that spectra just put out. so i will do a grow test with those. i have have some Sannies genetics to mess around with in my new DIY hydro system.. getting a late start ive just been made busy with work and was also/ still having a hard time getting clones, so might pop those beans instead


----------



## puffenuff (Jan 22, 2012)

irishboy said:


> green house stuff is a good idea.
> 
> i use kelp for both roots and foliar.
> 
> got some new 140w that spectra just put out. so i will do a grow test with those. i have have some Sannies genetics to mess around with in my new DIY hydro system.. getting a late start ive just been made busy with work and was also/ still having a hard time getting clones, so might pop those beans instead


Damn, _another_ new spectra model? What's the low down on this one and why does Mike keep changing his designs everything 3 months? I know he isn't upgrading the components every time with the latest technology, so what is the reason behind constantly releasing new versions? Is he still ironing out the issues he had with the previous models? I saw some new ones with some "Spectra" logos on it, are those the ones you got?


----------



## irishboy (Jan 22, 2012)

puffenuff said:


> Damn, _another_ new spectra model? What's the low down on this one and why does Mike keep changing his designs everything 3 months? I know he isn't upgrading the components every time with the latest technology, so what is the reason behind constantly releasing new versions? Is he still ironing out the issues he had with the previous models? I saw some new ones with some "Spectra" logos on it, are those the ones you got?


i guess he is still trying to fine tune things so thats why all the new models. the ones i am getting are the same specs as the 2010's i used for a while, same colors and ratios i guess but with the 3w leds. witch is wanted but in lower watts instead of the 300w lights i ran in the past i can try out more of lower watt lights. so i will use either 3-4 140w units over my 2'x3' flood tray

not sure if those will have the logos or not? i think i am the 1st on the web to have them? not sure though?


----------



## WeJuana (Jan 22, 2012)

irishboy said:


> i guess he is still trying to fine tune things so thats why all the new models. the ones i am getting are the same specs as the 2010's i used for a while, same colors and ratios i guess but with the 3w leds. witch is wanted but in lower watts instead of the 300w lights i ran in the past i can try out more of lower watt lights. so i will use either 3-4 140w units over my 2'x3' flood tray
> 
> not sure if those will have the logos or not? i think i am the 1st on the web to have them? not sure though?


Depends on when they arrive. I know my tracking says mine will arrive on Tuesday. Michael told me that the yield difference between these and the 150w's were pretty significant, so I guess we will see!


----------



## irishboy (Jan 22, 2012)

WeJuana said:


> Depends on when they arrive. I know my tracking says mine will arrive on Tuesday. Michael told me that the yield difference between these and the 150w's were pretty significant, so I guess we will see!


should be the same ones i got then, because thats around when mine will be here.


----------



## Swiftowl11 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I have the new ones, was running 4 140w in a cab on 2 week old plants at 20 inches, didnt do so well. Came back from my trip and I got bleach problems and stunted growth. I should of read through your thread before I adjusted the lights. Now I know I need to run them higher and dont need that many lights while vegging. Maybe 1-3. c how much height I can get in my cab. Got any advice for me irish.


----------



## bearhoney420 (Jan 24, 2012)

so after seeing your proof of how good these Spectras can grow buds...would you recommend a 2011 model Spectra 180watt for 3-4 plants? Have 4 right now in a closet under t5's and flourescents and want to bump up to the LED revolution and get some nice yields and quality buds. 

Ethier the Spectra 180 or a 240watt blackstar, or a 270watt HTG 7band 3 watt LED light 
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-7-Band-240w-LED-Grow-Light.asp -can't find any info on the htg light but specs are nice and they sell good products

any info will help because I am buying an LED light by friday, plants need a boost...t5's just arent cutting it anymore and HPS is not an option because of heat. 
This will be a LED/T5 DWC grow

oh ya and I am going dynagrow after seeing your results...can I foliar spray with Advanced "Nirvana" while using dyna grow? was going to go Advanced PH Perfect


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder what happened to Irishboy? He seemed to disappear the same time Mike and GLH went downhill. Are you still around Irish?


----------



## fartman (Sep 5, 2013)

go figure but they were good lights


----------



## Shwagbag (Sep 6, 2013)

The 2010's were. After that they tried to improve them but put them to market before they did their testing. The rest is history. Spectra is still around but it doesn't appear to be GLH anymore. Looks like Mike may have actually sold them for something.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Sep 9, 2013)

irishboy's been posting on a bubbleponics forum as far as i know. last i saw him thats where he was. as far as glh, they were fair at best. Black dog led rules the led market as far as i'm concerned.


----------

